# Quarterly.co Subscriptions



## Saffyra (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought I'd start a thread about random quarterly.co boxes for now.  

I really loved my Nina Garcia box and that got me into checking more often for new curators.

I've now signed up with Bekka Palmer (apparently the queen of Pinterest with 9 million followers).  I don't know her but whoa!  Her pins!  And shes a photographer.  Her theme is that everyday should be a party.  I'm down with that!  

https://quarterly.co/products/bekkapalmer

Then I also subscribed to Rachel Yeomans (founder of The Working Wardrobe) based on another MUTer's recommendation (thanks, @@CuriouslyAmanda, Im hooked now).  She's into fashion, tech, literature and wine...  What's not to love?!

https://quarterly.co/products/rachel-yeomans

These are both new curators but I'm interested to hear about what you've subscribed to and whether you were happy with it or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm also subscribed to the working wardrobe because she mentioned in her blog that some of the boxes will be over $300 value (?!).

Love Nina Garcia and will have the box for at least 2 seasons.

Thinking of 1000 places to go before you die box. Their first box's theme is Paris which is a city I don't personally enjoy. So probably I will see what's in the first box to decide


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 24, 2014)

oh and I'm also subscribed to Hiltha on the go. I travel a lot and always need some new packing inspirations. The first box is not shipped yet though. what a long wait.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Rachel Yeomans and Hitha on the Go! I have a ridiculous number of Quarterly subscriptions right now (7 in total) but since they come so sporadically (not really quarterly) it seems to work out.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am now signed up for Nina and Rachel's box. Still debating on the 1000 places. I really want a spoiler!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm waiting on/hoping for spoilers on the Rachel Yeomans box to see if I want to sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just signed up for 1000 places also. I need help!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I just signed up for 1000 places also. I need help!


Unfortunately I can't help. I'm in the same boat. Nina's box is fabulous, by the way.

And I just counted ... I am up to 10 Quarterly subscriptions. That seems ridiculous. About half are new ones that I've never received a box from though so if they aren't any good I'll cancel of course.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I thought I'd start a thread about random quarterly.co boxes for now.
> 
> I really loved my Nina Garcia box and that got me into checking more often for new curators.
> 
> ...


I signed up for Bekka Palmer based on your comment here! I love the idea of making everyday a party. It really should be!


----------



## rubyjuls (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm getting pretty addicted to the Quarterly boxes. I already subbed to Nina Garcia and Olga Kay, both of which I really have loved so far. Now I've added Rachel Yeomans and 1000 places to the list.

I'm a bit tempted by Bekka Palmer's box as well.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 27, 2014)

when do they bill? when you sub or when it ships?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 27, 2014)

My Nina Garcia didn't charge until shipment and neither did my Rachel or 1000 places.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 27, 2014)

tulosai said:


> when do they bill? when you sub or when it ships?


They bill when they ship but you won't receive the actual tracking information for several days (up to a week) after you're billed and then it's another few days to a week for you to receive the package. At first I found this maddening, particularly compared to the subs that were on specific schedules, but now I just see it as part of their charm. You're basically getting a present in the mail and it arrives when it arrives. You just have to trust the system and since Quarterly is totally legitimate and I always get my boxes it works out fine.

Also, although they aim for quarterly releases I have found many of my boxes get pushed back by a month or two regularly. So far Nina has always been spot-on but others (depending on what they're putting in their boxes) can be a little more haphazard. It's all totally counter to my Type A personality but I'm learning to go with the flow!

By the way, my two favorites are Nina and Jesse Kornbluth. Jesse Kornbluth provides a window into music/books/film and the books he sends out are signed copies, the movies/music fantastic, and his letters are thoughtful and lovely to read. (And that is why I completely understand delays in his boxes - if he's having to get hundreds of signed copies of a book by James Salter then he's working on someone else's schedule!)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Also, make sure you add [email protected] to your address book so your shipping confirmation doesn't accidentally go to spam. That happened to me the first time.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I just checked my Quarterly and what does it say?!!?

Nina Garcia ships next month!!??!  I feel like I just got mine!  Has time flown by the quick?  I better start looking for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think most of Quarterlies issues lie with the curators (and their suppliers).  I just can't see Pharrell sitting down and figuring out what he wants to put in the box and writing his letter and contacting his peoples all in one go.  I bet Quarterly has to bug quite a few of their curators to get a move on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckily, I think Nina Garcia is pretty Type A.  Hopefully Rachel is too!  I'm pretty excited for her box, honestly.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just checked my Quarterly and what does it say?!!?
> 
> Nina Garcia ships next month!!??!  I feel like I just got mine!  Has time flown by the quick?  I better start looking for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yes, that's my impression too. The timeliness has to do with the curators and how conscientious they are, although there are probably some issues with the suppliers too. 

Nina does seem Type A and I think her fame is also a huge benefit to her (and us) because she probably has access to a slew of product at great prices and can pass them along.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 6, 2014)

No more Olga Kay box. That's a shame, I really liked the first one. On the upside, I got a $10 credit because of it and am using it to try the Bekka Palmer box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Schmootc (May 6, 2014)

Please post details when your boxes arrive! I feel like everyone's all over the Nina Garcia box, but the others don't seem to be as popular, so you have to hunt for any gory details. And I do like to see at least a box or two before I take the plunge.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 6, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> Please post details when your boxes arrive! I feel like everyone's all over the Nina Garcia box, but the others don't seem to be as popular, so you have to hunt for any gory details. And I do like to see at least a box or two before I take the plunge.


Absolutely.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

*cough*  I know I made this for other boxes but Nina Garcia just spilled some beans.  She picked an item and its value is $100 and they sell it at NetaPorter.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> *cough*  I know I made this for other boxes but Nina Garcia just spilled some beans.  She picked an item and its value is $100 and they sell it at NetaPorter.


Thanks for sharing - am super excited! I am also subscribed to Rachel Yeoman, Hitha on the Go and 1000 Places…I will try and post pictures when I receive those boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 7, 2014)

Is anybody signed up for the Bill Nye The Science Guy box? I love him and I'm curious to know what's in the box!

EDIT: I just bit the bullet and signed up for the Nina Garcia box. It sounds amazing!


----------



## tulosai (May 8, 2014)

I caved and  signed up for 3- Nina Garcia, 1001 places (such a sucker for Paris) and Rachel Yeomans. I am pretty confident in Nina Garcia's but really praying the other 2 don't suck.  Honestly, a lot of their boxes, I click on the past one and am like 'seriously? someone is willing to pay 50 bucks for that?'


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 8, 2014)

I signed up for  1001 places too because its paris.


----------



## Schmootc (May 9, 2014)

I totally agree with @@tulosai about looking at some of the boxes and wondering about paying $50 for them. I mean, if you subscribe to boxes, you accept a certain variation in quality. Some boxes are awesome, some are stinkers. But there seems to be a significant amount of variation between some of the Quarterly boxes, like there are stinkers and then there's just _junk. _Right now, I'm looking at trying out Food52. I don't have any other boxes like that and they look to be fairly consistent, so I may take the plunge this weekend.


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

I definitely agree that some are just...  a waste.  I'm hoping that Rachel Yeomans will be good because of her connections and I think it will be.  

But, yeah.  You definitely have to watch out for the crappy ones.  They are definitely there.

I read a review for Bill Nyes and it was only worth $25.  It had cool things in it but not $50 worth of items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (May 11, 2014)

I just got my first Food52 box and I really like it.  It isn't high dollar value (but more than the $50 it cost), but the items are lovely.


----------



## chachithegreat (May 11, 2014)

I just signed up for Book Riot, 1000 Places, Rachel Yeomans, and Bekka Palmer on top of Nina Garcia. I'm a little nervous about RY and BP. I just don't know what to expect, even though I researched them. I keep hovering over the cancel button.


----------



## s112095 (May 11, 2014)

Quarterly is sort of the bain of my wallets existence. I'm up to 5. Rachel Yeomans, both book riot, 1000 places and quarterly's travel and adventure. The last should be here soon. Though I'm sure it will be awful after the last two would have been super useful.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2014)

I've been thinking about the 1000 places... but fear we will get a calendar in there.  I dont need a calendar as I have been there and have my own photos (and just dont need a calendar).  That's about $13 of the value (not much) but wouldnt use it.

Edit: for some reason, I thought she had a calendar. Maybe it's her publication that has one.  Anyways... just thinking about what would be in there?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I've been thinking about the 1000 places... but fear we will get a calendar in there.  I dont need a calendar as I have been there and have my own photos (and just dont need a calendar).  That's about $13 of the value (not much) but wouldnt use it.
> 
> Edit: for some reason, I thought she had a calendar. Maybe it's her publication that has one.  Anyways... just thinking about what would be in there?


I doubt they'll include a calendar mid-year. That wouldn't be very prudent of them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I definitely agree that some are just...  a waste.  I'm hoping that Rachel Yeomans will be good because of her connections and I think it will be.
> 
> But, yeah.  You definitely have to watch out for the crappy ones.  They are definitely there.
> 
> I read a review for Bill Nyes and it was only worth $25.  It had cool things in it but not $50 worth of items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was my impression of the Bill Nye box too. Not something I would pay $50 for but certainly it would be fun for a teenager interested in science. 

Tina Roth Eisenberg was definitely my worst Quarterly experience. I should've guessed from her previous boxes but since some of them were amazing I just didn't know what to expect.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 12, 2014)

lloronita said:


> I just got my first Food52 box and I really like it.  It isn't high dollar value (but more than the $50 it cost), but the items are lovely.


That's what I like about Quarterly boxes - they actually seem nicely curated even if you're not generally getting a huge return on your investment. Even boxes I dislike are a matter of personal preference since the curator letters are sincere and it's clear that they seemed to put effort into their decisions. The curator letters are one thing I didn't know about before I started my Quarterly subs since they're usually not emphasized in the online reviews, but every one I've seen is nicely written and thoroughly explains the items that the box contains.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 12, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> That was my impression of the Bill Nye box too. Not something I would pay $50 for but certainly it would be fun for a teenager interested in science.
> 
> Tina Roth Eisenberg was definitely my worst Quarterly experience. I should've guessed from her previous boxes but since some of them were amazing I just didn't know what to expect.


And to elaborate on the latter - I actually really liked the letter she included and reading it did explain why I suddenly owned a megaphone. It didn't make up for the fact that I had no use for a megaphone and it would just collect dust but I did appreciate her reasoning. In that case it was definitely a matter of completely opposite personalities.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Thanks for sharing - am super excited! I am also subscribed to Rachel Yeoman, Hitha on the Go and 1000 Places…I will try and post pictures when I receive those boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited to see what you get in your Hitha on the Go box.  I have a strong feeling that I know one of the items but I wont say in case someone wants to be surprised (it's from piecing together 2 of her blog posts).  The one item is valued around $63 if I recall correctly.  Think she said her box would be worth $100.  Please do share when you get it.


----------



## sj52000 (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of shipping service Quarterly uses? Supposedly they shipped mine on 5/7, but I didn't receive any kind of tracking. I think I saw a USPS postage label on boxes on some blogs. Do they use smartpost? (I'm hoping it's faster than that!) Thanks!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 13, 2014)

sj52000 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of shipping service Quarterly uses? Supposedly they shipped mine on 5/7, but I didn't receive any kind of tracking. I think I saw a USPS postage label on boxes on some blogs. Do they use smartpost? (I'm hoping it's faster than that!) Thanks!


They ship via USPS.

You get the invoice and the website status says "Shipped" but you won't receive the actual shipment email with tracking for another week. Which box are you waiting on? Is it Hitha on the Go? I got my invoice on the 7th as well but haven't received tracking yet either.


----------



## sj52000 (May 13, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> They ship via USPS.
> 
> You get the invoice and the website status says "Shipped" but you won't receive the actual shipment email with tracking for another week. Which box are you waiting on? Is it Hitha on the Go? I got my invoice on the 7th as well but haven't received tracking yet either.


Thanks for the info! I read somewhere that Quarterly only bills once they ship, but I thought it was odd I never got shipping info and  my account still says "ready" under status, not "shipped". I ordered the Kalani one. It's all about personal wellness and growth, yoga, and Hawaiian culture. It sounds soothing. Let's hope! I was going to get the Hiltha box, but she said it was focused on shoes on her blog, and that doesn't do much for me. I'm not a shoe gal.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 13, 2014)

sj52000 said:


> Thanks for the info! I read somewhere that Quarterly only bills once they ship, but I thought it was odd I never got shipping info and  my account still says "ready" under status, not "shipped". I ordered the Kalani one. It's all about personal wellness and growth, yoga, and Hawaiian culture. It sounds soothing. Let's hope! I was going to get the Hiltha box, but she said it was focused on shoes on her blog, and that doesn't do much for me. I'm not a shoe gal.


I think their definition of "Shipped" is something like "We've sent your order on to the warehouse for packaging and shipment". It doesn't actually mean "This has been delivered to the USPS" because there's always a week delay between getting the invoice and getting tracking. 

You'll have to say how the Kalani one is!


----------



## gcc69 (May 13, 2014)

I was really curious about the Hitha on the Go! box but didn't subscribe. Please post the contents when you get it!!


----------



## s112095 (May 14, 2014)

My box that I was charged for on 5/7 shipped today. I love the excitement of waiting for them while my fingers are crossed hoping they're worth it.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 14, 2014)

I was looking at the status of my Hitha on the Go box (got my shipping notification today!) and accidentally noticed that a picture of the contents of the box has been posted: 

https://quarterly.co/products/hitha-on-the-go

Kind of bummed about being spoiled, but am happy to see that the item I was anticipating is actually in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (May 14, 2014)

They did the same thing with travel and adventure ... irksome but at least I know I won't hate myself when it comes. Though now I'm a little sad I didn't keep my sub for Hitha


----------



## gcc69 (May 14, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> I was looking at the status of my Hitha on the Go box (got my shipping notification today!) and accidentally noticed that a picture of the contents of the box has been posted:
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/hitha-on-the-go
> 
> Kind of bummed about being spoiled, but am happy to see that the item I was anticipating is actually in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm... I am a little relieved, I think (I didn't order and not regretting the decision). Looks nice but the May TravelBox included a similar, but far less fancy, packing-related item from Flight 001 (being vague so as to no spoil it for those who didn't click the link). I can't tell what the other thing in the picture is though...


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 15, 2014)

That "packing related thing" (love the wording) is exactly what I thought was being sent (and I did get them to add me after it closed).  I cannot see what anything else would be though.  That item is around $63 retail. The box is supposed to be $100.


----------



## gcc69 (May 17, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out what that other item is in the Hitha on the Go box. The big item was $68 on the web, and I think I figured out the other little box in the photo and it only retails for $16, falling short of the $100 value, IMO, since I don't really count the other stuff in the box as having much "value." Looks like there's a 20% off coupon, which I do not count--I'm sure you can find a 20% promo code with a google search, although I could be wrong... Still using a coupon means spending more money anyway and to me that's more of a marketing/advertising tool for the store. The other item is her shoe packing tips card that you can easily access for free on her website.

Again, I didn't get the box. I was just super curious and so I'm going by the photo posted on the quarterly.co website.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 17, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I've been trying to figure out what that other item is in the Hitha on the Go box. The big item was $68 on the web, and I think I figured out the other little box in the photo and it only retails for $16, falling short of the $100 value, IMO, since I don't really count the other stuff in the box as having much "value." Looks like there's a 20% off coupon, which I do not count--I'm sure you can find a 20% promo code with a google search, although I could be wrong... Still using a coupon means spending more money anyway and to me that's more of a marketing/advertising tool for the store. The other item is her shoe packing tips card that you can easily access for free on her website.
> 
> Again, I didn't get the box. I was just super curious and so I'm going by the photo posted on the quarterly.co website.


I can't figure anything out besides the large item. I hope the packing tips doesn't have a value.  And the discount certainly shouldn't count towards a value.  Somehow, I am feeling that these things contribute to the $100 "value" though.  I am getting it - but won't come for another week or so. I wanted that large priced item.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 18, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I've been trying to figure out what that other item is in the Hitha on the Go box. The big item was $68 on the web, and I think I figured out the other little box in the photo and it only retails for $16, falling short of the $100 value, IMO, since I don't really count the other stuff in the box as having much "value." Looks like there's a 20% off coupon, which I do not count--I'm sure you can find a 20% promo code with a google search, although I could be wrong... Still using a coupon means spending more money anyway and to me that's more of a marketing/advertising tool for the store. The other item is her shoe packing tips card that you can easily access for free on her website.
> 
> Again, I didn't get the box. I was just super curious and so I'm going by the photo posted on the quarterly.co website.


and yes, the 20% is for anyone. I got one this week searching for their site.  Don't need this box for that.  Shouldn't count towards "value"


----------



## tanyamib (May 18, 2014)

The Hithaonthego Box has reached my home. But I won't be back home until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please someone post the content... I can't wait to know what's inside the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (May 18, 2014)

I received my Hitha box but don't know how to post spoilers / pictures in the new format? Can I do that from my phone?


----------



## tanyamib (May 18, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I received my Hitha box but don't know how to post spoilers / pictures in the new format? Can I do that from my phone?


use [spoiler ]text [ /spoiler ]

just remove the spaces


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

Hi. I'm trying to post Spoilers for Hitha on the go. Still getting used to the new site, so if you don't want to see spoilers, please skip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

Can someone please change the title to *SPOILERS* so we can see what was in the box?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hi. I'm trying to post Spoilers for Hitha on the go. Still getting used to the new site, so if you don't want to see spoilers, please skip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it really $100?  or did she count the "coupon codes" as part of the value? If she did, that would be pretty bad.


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

ignore



Spoiler



I am trying this out...


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

When you click on the reply to this topic box, the third icon from the top left is "Special BBCode". Click Special BBCode and select spoiler from the pull down menu. It's basically what tanyamib said but done automatically...


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Is it really $100?  or did she count the "coupon codes" as part of the value? If she did, that would be pretty bad.


Hi Mishmash

So i apologize, but i can't figure out how to actually attach the photos from my phone.    **hangs head in shame**.  I just tried on the computer and i "think" it worked.  I'm sorry to all, I know it shouldnt be this hard, I'm sure I'll get used to it.  In the meantime - thanks for your patience and help with a new MUTer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There was the one large item so someone already referenced, plus one smaller item.  Plus a card with packing tips AND a coupon.  Honestly, I was pretty "meh"     And i would not say that the value was $100.00.    It must be part of the$100.00 value?   to get to $100.00 anyway.



Spoiler



Test


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hi Mishmash
> 
> So i apologize, but i can't figure out how to actually attach the photos from my phone.    **hangs head in shame**.  I just tried on the computer and i "think" it worked.  I'm sorry to all, I know it shouldnt be this hard, I'm sure I'll get used to it.  In the meantime - thanks for your patience and help with a new MUTer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

I am avoiding work... So _based on the pictures_ at https://quarterly.co/products/hitha-on-the-go:



Spoiler



Spongelle Beyond Cleaning Pedi Buffer $16 https://www.spongelle.com/store/Pedi-Buffer-Mandarin-Mint-30-Uses-/28512C36-B731-41A4-A793-906372FE3988?StoreTypeID=1063&amp;CategoryId=d71b866f-9b9b-4671-9247-a34463ed3c9e&amp;SubCategoryId=

20% off Sole Society coupon &amp; packing tips which are on her website at http://www.hithaonthego.com/travel-tip-the-3-pairs-shoes-rule/

Hudson+Bleecker shoe bag $64 http://www.hudsonandbleecker.com/collections/shoe-bags/products/labyrinth-gold-shoe-bag


I think I'm right?


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> So that didn't work..... gonna try one more time - sorry to clog up the thread. Yikes this is harder than I thought....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I can't seem to get the pictures to attach but click below for the descriptions



Spoiler



one large zippered shoe bag, one pumice pedi stone for 30 scrubs, shoe packing tips, (which are already avalaible on her site), and a shoe society 20% off coupon.  $100 Value?? I'm don't think so.    As I said, I was petty "meh" when i opened it.  And i travel a lot.


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Ok, I can't seem to get the pictures to attach but click below for the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Success!! (sort of!!)   Thanks tanyamib and gcc69 (i just saw your BBcode tip)!!


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I am avoiding work... So _based on the pictures_ at https://quarterly.co/products/hitha-on-the-go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct!  I recieved a different pattern (blue and magenta and a little juvenile for me, I would have preferred the one pictured), but those are the items.  I was definitely disappointed to tell you the truth


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> You are correct!  I recieved a different pattern (blue and magenta and a little juvenile for me, I would have preferred the one pictured), but those are the items.  I was definitely disappointed to tell you the truth


I figured the box contents out last Friday but didn't know how to post the spoilers yet. Yeah, this is a little disappointing, isn't it? I really debated on subscribing so I am not disappointed that I skipped it! Blue &amp; magenta does NOT sound appealing to me either... The one pictured on quarterly.co and the website that I linked to are at least pretty!

I am also seriously debating the 1000 Places box, but I think I am too chicken without a spoiler, I think. What do we know about it? What's its estimated value or theme? I thought someone somewhere said 



Spoiler



Paris?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Ok, I can't seem to get the pictures to attach but click below for the descriptions


You're the best!  Thank you.  I had a feeling her $100 value was inflated after seeing this link of quarterly.  She's probably taking into account the code and her free guide from her site.  Too bad, someone should talk to Quarterly about inflated values. I had a feeling it would be that larger item (hithaonthego.com stated it was her preferred bag) but figured for $100 there must be more (than just the 1 other item).  A bit disappointed (and wouldn't be if she didn't say it was $100 - it builds expectations).


----------



## tulosai (May 19, 2014)

Yeah I also seriously debated subbing to her and am glad I didn't. Also, I am not bothered that the real value is not $100- it's more than $50 and that's all I can really expect I feel from Quarterly boxes BUT it really angers me that they think they can count a coupon and free packing tips toward the value.  Um, no.  If anything (Unless you truly were planning to shop at a website anyway) a coupon to me has negative value since you are spending money you would not otherwise have spent. If it is a coupon for something FREE, I no longer feel that way, but that is obviously not the case here.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah I also seriously debated subbing to her and am glad I didn't. Also, I am not bothered that the real value is not $100- it's more than $50 and that's all I can really expect I feel from Quarterly boxes BUT it really angers me that they think they can count a coupon and free packing tips toward the value.  Um, no.  If anything (Unless you truly were planning to shop at a website anyway) a coupon to me has negative value since you are spending money you would not otherwise have spent. If it is a coupon for something FREE, I no longer feel that way, but that is obviously not the case here.


Absolutely. And the code is for new customers only.  So anyone who ordered already cannot use it.  I agree re: it being more than $50 - however, I wouldn't have minded if the expectation wasn't already set at $100 value.  The larger item is $64 on their site. That's what I wanted and could have gone into the store and selected a color myself since that's really the main contents of the package.  But I thought we were getting another $35 of items.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Ok, I can't seem to get the pictures to attach but click below for the descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's a very low value box for what it costs


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

I agree--at least the retail value exceeds the amount paid. I probably wouldn't pay $50 for the main item though. And I subscribe to TravelBox and got this in my last box



Spoiler



Flight001 Go Clean Shoe Bag http://www.flight001.com/f1-go-clean-shoes.html#prettyPhoto  in mint


Value is only $24 and it's not nearly as fancy but it'll serve its purpose..


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I figured the box contents out last Friday but didn't know how to post the spoilers yet. Yeah, this is a little disappointing, isn't it? I really debated on subscribing so I am not disappointed that I skipped it! Blue &amp; magenta does NOT sound appealing to me either... The one pictured on quarterly.co and the website that I linked to are at least pretty!
> 
> I am also seriously debating the 1000 Places box, but I think I am too chicken without a spoiler, I think. What do we know about it? What's its estimated value or theme? I thought someone somewhere said
> 
> ...


I agree!    I went back and forth and figured they would sort of knock it out of the park with the first boxes.  But two items?   (I don't consider the packing tips and coupon to be of value and the second item wasn't really a travel item IMHO).     I sort of signed up on whim for Hitha and 1000 Places.... I'm disappointed with Hitha, and somewhat nervious now for 1000 Places.  From what I have seen on MUT - you are correct with your idea.   But I haven't seen or heard anything else...

I think i just may be really spoiled by Nina G's box and some other boxes as well... I think that if I had not subscribed to Nina's to do Hitha and 1000 Places, I'd be pretty upset (right now I'd say I'm just disappointed).


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> You're the best!  Thank you.  I had a feeling her $100 value was inflated after seeing this link of quarterly.  She's probably taking into account the code and her free guide from her site.  Too bad, someone should talk to Quarterly about inflated values. I had a feeling it would be that larger item (hithaonthego.com stated it was her preferred bag) but figured for $100 there must be more (than just the 1 other item).  A bit disappointed (and wouldn't be if she didn't say it was $100 - it builds expectations).


Awww, thanks - there was one other item (see my text spoiler) but I wouldn't consider that to really be travel related.    and it definitely was not an item that would bring it to $100 value.  I agree, I think Quarterly needs to think about the inflation.   For some people, ordering this box (or any box really) means they can't subscribe to a different box.  Or have to cut others ones out.  So, if this was my "one" monthly or Quarterly box, I'd be reaallllly disappointed (or annoyed)


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> wow that's a very low value box for what it costs


I agree!


----------



## fabgirl (May 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah I also seriously debated subbing to her and am glad I didn't. Also, I am not bothered that the real value is not $100- it's more than $50 and that's all I can really expect I feel from Quarterly boxes BUT it really angers me that they think they can count a coupon and free packing tips toward the value.  Um, no.  If anything (Unless you truly were planning to shop at a website anyway) a coupon to me has negative value since you are spending money you would not otherwise have spent. If it is a coupon for something FREE, I no longer feel that way, but that is obviously not the case here.


It seems that most of the value is in the one item, the second isn't all that travel related (i think of it more as a beauty item)   I wouldnt mind if t was $50 of really unique items but this is so....."I've seen it before". 

I do have a lot of unique items from my travels - maybe i'm just jaded.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I do have a lot of unique items from my travels - maybe i'm just jaded.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You sort of hit the nail on the head for me about travel boxes, in general--when I first saw TravelBox, for example, I was curious but also a little hesitant, worried it'd be more eye masks, earplugs, plug adapters, and/or travel guides to places I don't want to go (and they've had some of that stuff but it's been otherwise kind of interesting... Plus it's only $26 with shipping... I've been happy enough with it.).

Anyway that's why I was curious about Hitha on the Go subscription, that it was specifically supposed to be packing-related. It piqued my interest since it had a more specific theme...


----------



## s112095 (May 19, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I figured the box contents out last Friday but didn't know how to post the spoilers yet. Yeah, this is a little disappointing, isn't it? I really debated on subscribing so I am not disappointed that I skipped it! Blue &amp; magenta does NOT sound appealing to me either... The one pictured on quarterly.co and the website that I linked to are at least pretty!
> 
> I am also seriously debating the 1000 Places box, but I think I am too chicken without a spoiler, I think. What do we know about it? What's its estimated value or theme? I thought someone somewhere said
> 
> ...


Yes that is the correct place for the 1000 places box.


----------



## sj52000 (May 19, 2014)

For any ladies who ordered the Hitha box and feel bad about the value, be glad you didn't get the Kalani box...



Spoiler



It contained a dried flower ($0), a paper bookmark ($0), bead necklace ($5 -$10), USB with a spoken word story recorded on it ($5 for the USB - I looked it up), and a book for $14.95 retail. That's about $25 total. The box description cards were really nicely and thoughtfully written, and I appreciated the reasoning behind each item, but that is clearly no value at all. This was my first Quarterly box, and it may be my last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2014)

Rachel Posted a spoiler on her the working wardrobe site. It's vague but she does say that there will be 4 or 5 items and that just one of the items will be more than the cost of the box! 5 winners will receive the box worth more than $300!


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Rachel Posted a spoiler on her the working wardrobe site. It's vague but she does say that there will be 4 or 5 items and that just one of the items will be more than the cost of the box! 5 winners will receive the box worth more than $300!


Oh man, I just read that post and saw the photo of the size of the box... now I'm intrigued.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Rachel Posted a spoiler on her the working wardrobe site. It's vague but she does say that there will be 4 or 5 items and that just one of the items will be more than the cost of the box! 5 winners will receive the box worth more than $300!


I had already ordered hers too. I'm such a sucker for boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 19, 2014)

I just received my Hitha on the Go box! It is perfectly timed since I'm leaving on a week-long trip this Friday. Both of the items are perfect! I was very pleased - not something I already owned and I had just been thinking about ...



Spoiler



How I always have to stuff my shoes into some ugly plastic bag so they won't mess up all of my clothes. Love love love the shoe bag! (My print is totally different from what's on the site.) And the foot scrubbing sponge looks quite nice for throwing into the suitcase as well. This is what I appreciate about Quarterly; I get introduced to convenient solutions to common problems. I'm very pleased.



It was a win for me! I've totally been on the other side of the equation (being disappointed with a Quarterly box) though so I empathize! I always see it as trying to find the curator whose personality/interests mesh best with yours.


----------



## tanyamib (May 19, 2014)

I'm disappointed, though I won't see my Hitha On The Go box till next week.



Spoiler



I have multiple shoe bags I use for gym, and most of them come free. I wouldn't spend $64 on a shoe bag seriously... The other item is not even packing related. I use babyfoot masks to maintain my feet instead of scrubbing, so it will be on my ebay list soon. The coupon &amp; free guide? Come on...


I'm also subscribed to Rachel's box. Let's see if hers is better


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I had already ordered hers too. I'm such a sucker for boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I am still trying to figure out her spoiler!


----------



## MissKellyC (May 23, 2014)

Any spoilers for 1000 Places?? All I've seen is something from Page A Day..... I cancelled FFF and am curious about 1000 Places.... but I don't want to spend $50 and be totally disappointed..... I'm spoiled from Nina!!! lol


----------



## feisty1 (May 23, 2014)

The only spoiler for 1000 places so far is that the theme will be Paris.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

So I just looked on Quarterly's site and the Rachel Yeoman description mentions her favorite beauty products? Huh? Am I confusing this sub with another? I thought it was about the Working Women's Wardrobe and not beauty products? Don't get me wrong, I love beauty products but I already get a lot of boxes....


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

And it actually says "beauty related items" to be exact


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

http://www.theworkingwardrobe.com/from-the-editor/rachel-yeomans-quarterly-gift-box/  Read her spoiler that I just found!  It's pretty cryptic, I must say :\







There will be _at least_ five items in it.

FIVE subscribers will receive a box worth $300 (it better be at least one MUTer!).

One item alone is worth more than the box.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

Thanks @saffrya! I actually signed up for her newsletter bc it mentioned her "readers" (five of you) will get a box worth $300+". I figured I'd better sign up to have a chance to win. And yes, there'd better be at least one MUTer in there!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> Any spoilers for 1000 Places?? All I've seen is something from Page A Day..... I cancelled FFF and am curious about 1000 Places.... but I don't want to spend $50 and be totally disappointed..... I'm spoiled from Nina!!! lol


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

Nina has us totally spoiled! I'm getting ready to start using my Revive!


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Thanks @saffrya! I actually signed up for her newsletter bc it mentioned her "readers" (five of you) will get a box worth $300+". I figured I'd better sign up to have a chance to win. And yes, there'd better be at least one MUTer in there!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, snap, I'm going to do that, too, then!


----------



## MissKellyC (May 24, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Nina has us totally spoiled! I'm getting ready to start using my Revive!


Lol it's true! I'm not sure if I'll ever be totally satisfied with any other box thanks to Nina! Lol


----------



## MissKellyC (May 24, 2014)

This is what I found from Page A Day on the 1000 Places box.... http://www.pageaday.com/blog/1000-places-quarterly not sure what they're trying to say is in the box.... It's a little late for a calendar...


----------



## Deareux (May 24, 2014)

I'm really tempted to get the new GQ box. At $100 I have really high hopes for this box. But I imagine since GQ is such a big name in Men's Fashion, they might be able to procure some really awesome stuff like Nina Garcia. I love Men's Fashion and I used to read a lot of GQ and I like their taste in fashion and lifestyle. But man...$100 is a lot, and I'm already getting the Nina Garcia box.


----------



## Imberis (May 24, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> This is what I found from Page A Day on the 1000 Places box.... http://www.pageaday.com/blog/1000-places-quarterly not sure what they're trying to say is in the box.... It's a little late for a calendar...


The one they link to is a 2015 calendar, but... I don't really want that yet? It's not even useable for quite some time.

I signed up for 1000 places and Rachel Yeomans. Nervous.


----------



## feisty1 (May 24, 2014)

I hope they are just using it as a reference to items. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MissKellyC (May 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The one they link to is a 2015 calendar, but... I don't really want that yet? It's not even useable for quite some time.
> 
> I signed up for 1000 places and Rachel Yeomans. Nervous.


I didn't even notice it linked to 2015! This is why I was hoping for another spoiler... Not too excited about a calendar! =/


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 25, 2014)

Long ago, I mentioned that I thought a calendar would be in there.  Just not so sure.  

On another note, Hitha's box came.  In color Rio.  Not my style. As I mentioned, I bought the box because she said it was $100 of products (figuring there would be $35+ more after I guessed the Hudson + Bleeker bag).  Now I am stuck w/ a bag that I don't like in terms of design plus pumice (and coupon I can't use since I already get their shoes (it's for new customers only) and a packing list that's available online). Would prefer to spend the extra $13 and pay for a color I will like by going into the store.  Not complaining per se, but they should back up their values that they promote since people buy based upon expectations.


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

I received the Rio print as well and was disappointed. I actually tried to pack this in my 21" suitcase this week and not only was it super bulky but there is no way to get three pairs of shoes in there. Unless one or two pairs are flat sandals, whichI don't wear. It barely fit two pairs. (Handy tip - use heavy duty freezer bags. They don't break and can be repurposed)

I'll repurpose the bag of course but as for the pattrn, it reminds of the early 80s. The gold and turquoise patterns were quite pretty though.

I feel badly for anyone who chose this box over another. I bought this and 1000 Places but I'd be sad if I got this instead of Nina G. On the fence about canceling for box 2. Perhaps that will be better. Side note - just picked up some great Travelon accessories at Marshall's; shampoo, Soap and detergent sheets and a few other things.

Some people like the box so I'm glad they will benefit and use the bag and stone etc. it may actually make a great makeup bag for me....


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 25, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I received the Rio print as well and was disappointed. I actually tried to pack this in my 21" suitcase this week and not only was it super bulky but there is no way to get three pairs of shoes in there. Unless one or two pairs are flat sandals, whichI don't wear. It barely fit two pairs. (Handy tip - use heavy duty freezer bags. They don't break and can be repurposed)
> 
> I'll repurpose the bag of course but as for the pattrn, it reminds of the early 80s. The gold and turquoise patterns were quite pretty though.
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure I will repurpose it. The color is a little too awful, in my opinion.  :/  What are these palms???


----------



## gcc69 (May 25, 2014)

The Hudson + Bleeker bag in gold &amp; white (pictured on the quarterly.co website) looks really expensive, but the other color combo doesn't sound nearly as nice...

I took it that the Page a Day post was just an attempt to promote sales of the box to people who are already possibly interested in similar products, not  that it a calendar would be included, however I suppose it might... I was considering getting that box, but I don't intend to travel personally to Paris any time soon and it's not some place I'd be going for work. Plus you can get 1000 Places calendars after New Year's pretty heavily discounted (my local Barnes &amp; Noble had quite a few of them when the 2014 calendars hit 75% off). I am definitely curious to see what might be included though!


----------



## gcc69 (May 26, 2014)

1000 Places spoiler:



Spoiler



The SCOTTEVEST from TEC and Quarterly.co facebook pages say there's going to be "an exclusive SCOTTEVEST from TEC discount" in the 1000 Places box.


----------



## Imberis (May 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> 1000 Places spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just... what I do not want. At all. LoL

Hopefully it's just a bonus thing and they don't try to include it in the value of the box.


----------



## gcc69 (May 26, 2014)

Imberis said:


> That's just... what I do not want. At all. LoL
> 
> Hopefully it's just a bonus thing and they don't try to include it in the value of the box.


I keep looking for something to make me pull out my credit card and subscribe... :unsure2: That wasn't it...


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> 1000 Places spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. I am actually going to Paris in July so will be saving my money for my trip instead...


----------



## s112095 (May 26, 2014)

I would assume that is an extra. There has been nothing about sizing and anytime I may have to spend more money that I already did I get aggravated. I really hope they don't mess this up. It could be such an excellent box


----------



## tulosai (May 26, 2014)

Ummmmm I may cancel the 100 places box.... I love Paris but I really truly DO NOT WANT a calendar or ANYTHING from that fugly jacket company (no offense to anyone who likes them) and am starting to get scared.


----------



## fabgirl (May 26, 2014)

Scottevest is the name of the company so I am *hoping* that is one of the other pieces and not an actual vest. Though I've never given a size and didn't see any accessories on the site. Perhaps I did not look hard enough though. I'm still hopeful...


----------



## Imberis (May 26, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ummmmm I may cancel the 100 places box.... I love Paris but I really truly DO NOT WANT a calendar or ANYTHING from that fugly jacket company (no offense to anyone who likes them) and am starting to get scared.


I canceled. I've never done Quarterly before, but it removed 1000 Places from my list of subscriptions, so hopefully it worked. It sounded like a good idea, but between the calendar clue and the weird jackets/vests (even if it is a coupon), I'll risk not getting the box. Even if it doesn't contain a calendar, the images on that page didn't really "speak" to me. The vests certainly did not, either. lol


----------



## gcc69 (May 26, 2014)

Both facebook pages said it'd be a discount. No mention of an actual item being included. I am taking it that, like Hitha on the Go, they are including a promo code/coupon in the box.


----------



## fabgirl (May 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Both facebook pages said it'd be a discount. No mention of an actual item being included. I am taking it that, like Hitha on the Go, they are including a promo code/coupon in the box.


Thanks for clarifying! I haven't see the Facebook pages and I prob read your post wrong. I'm curious about the discount, I don't usually count that towards the value of the box, kinda hoping they don't either. Not canceling yet....


----------



## fabgirl (May 26, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I'm not even sure I will repurpose it. The color is a little too awful, in my opinion. :/ What are these palms???


Color is awful indeed. It took me awhile and then I thought "Miami/Miami Vice" circa 1985.....


----------



## MissKellyC (May 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I keep looking for something to make me pull out my credit card and subscribe... :unsure2: That wasn't it...


I'm in the same boat!! I think that just made my decision though.... I'll stick with Nina and save my money for something else!


----------



## feisty1 (May 26, 2014)

I hope it is a good discount if it's included in the price like *75% off* the vest would work for me if I started rock climbing again. They are also good for hiking because they have plenty of storage for your phone, your mace the usual necessities.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> 1000 Places spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no... a discount.  Not thrilled with getting coupons when I am spending $50.  The travel vest is $125.  Even with a discount the price is way too high for me to consider trying one.  I am thinking of canceling my subscription.


----------



## feisty1 (May 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness it's that expensive? Wow I really hope this is just added and not part of the box! That vest doesn't remind me of a day in Paris! Ugh hope they release one more spoiler!


----------



## tulosai (May 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Oh my goodness it's that expensive? Wow I really hope this is just added and not part of the box! That vest doesn't remind me of a day in Paris! Ugh hope they release one more spoiler!


Yeah that's the other thing... there is literally NOTHING on the WHOLE Scottsvest website that reminds me of paris.  There is one trench coat that kinda maybe sorta, but again not really, because no parisian woman would be caught dead in a trench coat that was so utilitarian and ordinary. And I have lived in Paris, so I think I do kind of know. I am unsubscribing.  I may regret it later, but at the end of the day I'll have $50 to spend how I want and there is nothing wrong with that. I am just not confident these people are actually cultivating something I would like, or that would remind me of Paris even if I didn't like it. 

ETA sorry if I sound super negative- it's been a rough day so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (May 27, 2014)

That's kind of what I was thinking--that the clothing is not very French/Parisian... Looks more like it's mostly meant for hiking or camping. I found it odd too that a discount is being promoted as their *spoiler*, not an actual item. After visiting the SCOTTEVEST website out of curiosity, I started getting SCOTTEVEST banner ads for a 20% discount while online--hopefully the discount beats stuff you can get pretty easily on your own!

I am super curious to see what ends up in the box now! I am not going to risk the money. If it does end up being great, maybe it'll turn up on the Best of Quarterly page and I can still get it then.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2014)

I was considering the box thinking some cute paris items would be in it.    This vest is very unparis.   After spending last summer there I don't think anyone there would be caught dead in a hiking vest..  OMO


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 27, 2014)

Scottvest does have a few things that might be appropriate:

Moleskine journal

Waterproof bag

Ugly pen

Maybe a couple other things, like a water bottle or flashlight. And a few more items that might come in handy if you're mugged or caught in a sharknado or something. But nothing that would get me to buy the box, and Paris isn't exactly a hard sell for me. Hitha did seems to think her coupon counted towards the value of the box, since she said the value was $100 and it wasn't, so this coupon may also. 

I waited to see what was in the first Hitha box before subscribing and am glad I did. People who travel with fancy shoe bags obviously do not travel like me. My problem is, 'how can I cram more stuff into my economy class carry-on to avoid paying for a checked bag?' and not, 'how can I keep my Louboutins safe from those clumsy porters at the Four Seasons?'


----------



## gcc69 (May 27, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Scottvest does have a few things that might be appropriate:
> 
> Moleskine journal
> 
> ...


Shhhh! Don't make me laugh out loud--I'm at work!  :lol:


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 27, 2014)

I officially unsubscribed.  I too may regret it.  But, I have Nina Garcia, Bianca Jade and Rachel Yeomans Quarterly boxes coming.  I liked Nina's and Bianca's.  Rachel will be new but, I think she it will be a fun surprise.


----------



## fabgirl (May 27, 2014)

So I am still subscribed. For now. But a few things come to mind. It's very odd that a coupon is the spoiler. Haven't seen that before. Very odd to me anyway.

Also I'm wondering they might release another spoiler. It if they will notice the cancellations that are happening?

That being said, these types of clothes and accessories can be extremely useful when tracking to hide money, passports, etc (cost aside). I don't have a Scottevest, but I have other gadgets or accessories. A friend was JUST pick pocketed in Italy the other day.


----------



## fabgirl (May 27, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Scottvest does have a few things that might be appropriate:
> 
> Moleskine journal
> 
> ...


Nice detectiv work on the accessories! I love the waterproof bags - I may order a few! And darn those clumsy porters always damaging my expensive shoes! I can only imagine showing up at the Four Seasons with my Miami Vice bag?? (Theme plays in background..). I'm

Not sure Hitha actually travels if she recommends this bulky bag. Lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## maenad25 (May 27, 2014)

Looks like a lot of us like the same Quarterly boxes! I also subscribe to Nina Garcia and signed up for Rachel Yeomans box and Bekka Palmer's box a few months ago. I'm excited to get both. I wonder what Rachel means when she says that 3 of her "readers" will get a special box.  I have been subscribed to her site for awhile but I wonder how she would cross-check that?


----------



## fabgirl (May 27, 2014)

I'm a NG, Rachel, 1000 Places kinda girl. I actually signed up for her newsletter so that she'd know a "reader". Otherwise how would she know? Unless I read that wrong. And I think it might be 5 readers?


----------



## maenad25 (May 27, 2014)

You are right. It IS five people.  I will be interested to see how those five are chosen. I have been subscribed to her newsletter for awhile so I hope that qualifies as being a "reader!"

I also noticed that Bekka Palmer's box doesn't ship until July.  I thought it was going to ship in June. But, since it is party-oriented, maybe there will be items for a patriotic get-together?


----------



## betsye (May 27, 2014)

I'm subscribed to Book Riot and Q-Tip, both of which are supposed to have shipped (I've been charged, but haven't gotten my tracking...hopefully tomorrow!). I love Book Riot and am looking forward to Q-Tip, though I have no idea what will be in it. I love reading the spoilers for the other boxes because I'm interested in subscribing to more (like a lot of you, I just can't stop myself!). Has anyone ever subscribed to the only magic left is art or poketo?


----------



## feisty1 (May 28, 2014)

I'm going "balls to the wall" and going to stay subscribed. That, of course, doesn't mean I won't be praying to some parisian goddess to grant me a better box than a coupon and a calendar. C'mon I have been a semi-good girl so far this year. I deserve some good luck.


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

Before reading this thread, I signed up for the Rachel Yeomans box. Hilarious that so many here have signed up for it. So curious about what it will be.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

I've been subscribed to the Veronica Belmont Quarterly box since almost the beginning and I love hers. It's not beauty, but food that she hand picks all from the local Bay Area. I've loved all her boxes so if you're looking for a good food one from Quarterly I like Veronica's. Almost all of the boxes have been pretty close to value of what the price of the box is ($50) and I have the reviews on my blog. Here's what was in the last one, #NOM07:



Spoiler


----------



## fabgirl (May 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I'm going "balls to the wall" and going to stay subscribed. That, of course, doesn't mean I won't be praying to some parisian goddess to grant me a better box than a coupon and a calendar. C'mon I have been a semi-good girl so far this year. I deserve some good luck.


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 2, 2014)

For the Hitha on the Go subscribers and lurkers, quarterly posted an unboxing of HGQ01 and at the end says based on feedback, for HGQ02 there will be at least three physical items plus the packing tips included.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about the 1000 Places because I do love Paris. But is it going to be curated from a visitor/tourist's point of view or from a local Parisian? I'd rather have the local point of view.


----------



## phanne (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm having major anxiety over getting the Rachel box or not. I saw on her twitter that she was discussing "paper" with someone for this box. I am not that excited about getting "paper," whatever that means.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 8, 2014)

I received Bianca Jade's Mizzfit Quarterly box.  Love it.  I am basically a couch potato who wants to workout but, don't like to go to the gym.  So many items that I have not seen.  I love the curation.  I think she put a lot of thought into it.  The theme is Relax Restore Rev Up.  I can't figure out how to upload a picture.  But, there are pictures out on instagram.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just received word that Nina Garcia will ship on June 28 and Rachel Yeoman will ship on June 20.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I just checked and both Rachel's and 1000 places are definitely now shipping in June. I thought those two were not shipping until July. So I had to make a painful choice, I could not part with NG (I would sooner part with my right hand) but could not budget both Rachel's and 1000 also in the same month. I had to say goodbye to a 1000 places. I hope that if I like it, it comes back in the best of boxes. So sad


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

Oooh!  I also didnt realize Rachel Yeomans would be shipping in June!  Maybe it originally said July.  Otherwise this might be the first time ever that Quarterly shipped ahead of schedule! LOL!

I'm also getting Bekka Palmer which is in July but I'm debating keeping it.  I need a spoiler!


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am getting the Bekka Palmer box too!  It  would have be fun if it included party stuff for Fourth of July but maybe it will have to be focused on Summer celebrations instead.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay ship dates! It would be grey if quarterly put them in the actual accounts...


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 12, 2014)

With so many shipping this month, I had to cancel 1000 places. I was thinking of canceling Rachel's box, but I had a ten dollars coupon when I signed up for it and they just added a $10 credit to my account. How can I not try that box for $30?!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 12, 2014)

I cancelled 1000 places too.  I received Bianca Jade's and will be getting Nina Garcia and Rachel Yeoman's. I figured I should try 1 new one this quarter.


----------



## phanne (Jun 12, 2014)

betsye said:


> I'm subscribed to Book Riot and Q-Tip


Have you gotten your Q-Tip box? Can you take a picture? What was in it? I saw the picture on the quarterly website, but I honestly have no idea what I'm looking at and I can't find a single review online! I'm so curious.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am subscribed to the Rachel Yeoman box and am really curious as to what will be in it! I have a $10 credit in my account now and am tempted to re-sub to the Nina Garcia box but to my surprise, I was just not really pleased with the last box. Most of it went on my trade list. The only thing I really use from that box is the pen.... sigh.


----------



## tiffanys (Jun 12, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I am subscribed to the Rachel Yeoman box and am really curious as to what will be in it! I have a $10 credit in my account now and am tempted to re-sub to the Nina Garcia box but to my surprise, I was just not really pleased with the last box. Most of it went on my trade list. The only thing I really use from that box is the pen.... sigh.


Have you figured out how to replace the ink in the Nina pen?  It was my favorite, but the ink ran out and I can't figure out how to open the pen (I know it shouldn't be difficult but I really can't figure it out)...


----------



## betsye (Jun 12, 2014)

phanne said:


> Have you gotten your Q-Tip box? Can you take a picture? What was in it? I saw the picture on the quarterly website, but I honestly have no idea what I'm looking at and I can't find a single review online! I'm so curious.


I can't take a picture because I don't know where the stuff is, but basically there was a mixtape, a copy of some handwritten lyrics, and some fake glasses. TOTALLY not worth it. I cancelled immediately.


----------



## phanne (Jun 12, 2014)

betsye said:


> I can't take a picture because I don't know where the stuff is, but basically there was a mixtape, a copy of some handwritten lyrics, and some fake glasses. TOTALLY not worth it. I cancelled immediately.


Oh wow. Sorry. That really sucks. I would have been disappointed too. Did it at least have a good story or theme to go with it? None of that even sounds like it represents him, except it's definitely "abstract."


----------



## betsye (Jun 12, 2014)

phanne said:


> Oh wow. Sorry. That really sucks. I would have been disappointed too. Did it at least have a good story or theme to go with it? None of that even sounds like it represents him, except it's definitely "abstract."


No, not really. I mean, I didn't listen to the mix tape because it's a cassette tape and this is 2014--how am I supposed to play a cassette? The fake glasses were chosen because they were an homage to Run DMC, but a pair of fake glasses is kind of useless. Sunglasses would have been better (I wear glasses so my sunglasses have to be prescription--sunglasses still wouldn't have worked for me, but they would have worked for A LOT more people than fake, clear lensed glasses). 

I was really disappointed. I emailed Quarterly about it and they were really nice and seemed to care, though they did say they would give me a $10 credit and never did.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd email them again about the credit.  It was most likely an oversight and I'm almost 100% sure they will give it to you if you email them back. Too often people just let this stuff go, but if they said they would give it to you it's at best highly unlikely they won't honor that promise if you write and 'remind' them.

A cassette tape REALLY?????? That blows my mind.  Who could possibly play it? Unless I guess you have an older car.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I'd email them again about the credit.  It was most likely an oversight and I'm almost 100% sure they will give it to you if you email them back. Too often people just let this stuff go, but if they said they would give it to you it's at best highly unlikely they won't honor that promise if you write and 'remind' them.
> 
> A cassette tape REALLY?????? That blows my mind.  Who could possibly play it? Unless I guess you have an older car.


Yes, agree.  Their Customer Service is quite good.  Email them again.


----------



## betsye (Jun 12, 2014)

I just emailed the guy I had been talking to about the credit. I normally would be one to just let things go, but y'all are right--I was told I would get one, so a polite email reminder isn't a big deal.

And I totally agree about the cassette tape--I liked the idea of it, because mixtapes were such a big thing back in the day...but it's just that: back in the day! Looking through my deleted junk mail I did see that they sent a link to download the mixtape (I guess they got a lot of negative feedback about sending a cassette) but really, they should have thought of that before.


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 12, 2014)

Just subbed for the 1000 places box.  Excited for this, love anything and everything Paris and travel in general.  Hope it's a win.  Anybody have any idea when it'll ship?  This is my first Quartely box, so how do things work?  Will i get an email when it's billing/shipping?


----------



## phanne (Jun 15, 2014)

betsye said:


> I was really disappointed. I emailed Quarterly about it and they were really nice and seemed to care, though they did say they would give me a $10 credit and never did.


I hope they got back to you about this and you got the credit. I'm surprised that it was this bad. I mean, the guy has a lot of connections and it could have been awesome. I'm kind of disappointed in him and quarterly.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh man. I'm really sorry to hear you guys got a lot of useless stuff in that box, like a cassette tape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only box that looks worth it is the Nina Garcia box. :/

The Bill Nye box looks fantastically curated, though, if you have kids to do the activities with or just like the activities!

But the rest are so... BLARG. Yes, blarg is the only word I have for it.  :lol:


----------



## tulosai (Jun 15, 2014)

Book Riot and Coco aren't bad. I think it depends a lot on your taste though.  NG is the only one with SUPER VALUE but if you are looking for a surprise in the mail that is well curated and are happy enough to get something that isn't worth too much more than what you paid, I think the outlook isn't as bleak as you think.


----------



## betsye (Jun 15, 2014)

phanne said:


> I hope they got back to you about this and you got the credit. I'm surprised that it was this bad. I mean, the guy has a lot of connections and it could have been awesome. I'm kind of disappointed in him and quarterly.


I did get the credit. I was also surprised at how un-awesome it was. Maybe it was just because it was the first box, but who knows. 

On a better note, I subscribed to Poketo (I just can't quit Quarterly!) and I got my box and I really liked it.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 15, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Oh man. I'm really sorry to hear you guys got a lot of useless stuff in that box, like a cassette tape.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The only box that looks worth it is the Nina Garcia box. :/
> 
> ...


A lot of the boxes seem blarg to me too. Maybe not all the time, but I see boxes like the one that only contained a megaphone and it puts me off giving any of them a chance. 

(Except Nina Garcia, of course...)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> A lot of the boxes seem blarg to me too. Maybe not all the time, but I see boxes like the one that only contained a megaphone and it puts me off giving any of them a chance.
> 
> (Except Nina Garcia, of course...)


This is the truth!  I see some of them and all I can think is that some curators are a little out of touch...

At least Nina Garcia knows we all love a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm hoping that Rachel Yeomans will be the same because her whole blog is basically getting as much as you can out of a small amount of money.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> This is the truth!  I see some of them and all I can think is that some curators are a little out of touch...
> 
> At least Nina Garcia knows we all love a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm hoping that Rachel Yeomans will be the same because her whole blog is basically getting as much as you can out of a small amount of money.


I also think Nina has more connections to get good things for us than the other too


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I love Rachel Yeomans newsletter! She has helped me put together 2 cute outfits for under $100. I'm really looking forward to her box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

My Subscription Addiction just announced her own Quarterly subscription. $50/month

https://quarterly.co/products/mysubscriptionaddiction

Use code MSA5OFF to get your first box $5 off.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

just cancelled Bekka Palmer to get Liz @ MSA's box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Subscription Addiction just announced her own Quarterly subscription. $50/month
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/mysubscriptionaddiction
> 
> Use code MSA5OFF to get your first box $5 off.


Oooof! This is pretty tempting.....actually, I have a $10 credit aaaand I can use the $5 off code. So yea, I am gonna go for this as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 18, 2014)

I joined the MSA box as well and also had $10 credit and used the code. That's so cool for her to get to do!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

*I think Liz will provide an awesome box for those who want all natural, organic, small batch products. I've corresponded with her and read her newsletters and website for a long time before taking a leap to sub box subscribing.*

While our philosophies differ as to how beneficial " natural" and " organic" are on labels, and while I definitely do think there is a premium price attached to some things which turn out not to be " better", only with a short shelf life due to no preservatives or fixatives I appreciate those who share this belief but I am not solely dedicated to organic and natural.  She is also vegan and gluten- free, I am not sure, but think she also may be lactose-free due to some comments about not eating chocolate.  I'm neither vegan nor gluten-free nor lactose- free,. It's a personal choice, and in some cases, is a medical choice as well.. it's her call on what sh selects, which I am so sure will be pretty and fun, and it' a tremendous honor to be included as one of their curators.* Congrats, Liz!!* .

I would definitely expect it to have a pretty, feminine " indie" box look with small batch- produced products, , and it may have products for home cleaning which are organic as well as beauty products. She says her favorite sub box of all time ( prior to this one- hey!)  is the highly rated and very lovely* Honest Co., by Jessica Alba*,  which I've tried recently as a small sampler purchase, and do like.. There is one subscription for baby- themed products and a separate subscription for home and personal care. If she includes anything, I would expect it to be non- baby specific.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Subscription Addiction just announced her own Quarterly subscription. $50/month
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/mysubscriptionaddiction
> 
> Use code MSA5OFF to get your first box $5 off.


Thank you.  I just subscribed using the code.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 18, 2014)

I subbed but honestly could see this one going either way for me.  I also am not sure how really connected she is to actual companies... obviously she gets nearly all of her boxes for free but that's not the same as getting lots of one product from an actual company for free or at extreme low cost. That said, clearly this is someone who gets that the value of boxes is a big deal...


----------



## s112095 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm tempted. She'll definitely understand what people want from a box though


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

I think she knows what people want to see in a box. 

She does get most of her boxes for free (now- I'm sure when she started, she was just like the rest of us, shelling out our own money) so I don't know how connected she still is with "value".  Her review values tend to be skewed (in my own humble opinion) because she uses the retail prices given and then says its a great box because the monetary value is so large. 

If it's full of $20 decals, a $20 red nail polish and $50 grill sunglasses and I pay $25 hoping for a sweet box, I don't care how much the retail prices are, its still a terrible box because it's all useless junk!

Value is a tough thing, though, because everyone is different. 

I think Liz will do the best she can to get awesome stuff for us.  And I do hope she can do it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know if this is for me, she states all her picks will be "ingredient conscious" and sometimes I just don't read her reviews anymore because she doesn't try half the stuff or say anything about the non-ingredient conscious stuff. She just puts up a picture and a dollar value, I want more insight into what you thought of the product, even if you say you're not going to use it and state why. I find myself much preferring Ramblings of a Suburban Mom's reviews more lately because she says something about every item. Or I'll at least wait until after the first box to see if it's for me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I'm tempted. She'll definitely understand what people want from a box though


Actually, I think that since she curates it, she will pick the products which reflect her style. I think that's the point of having curators, don't you? 

When I read her reviews of boxes, if I've tried them, I USUALLY agree with her. SHE's the reason I tried Cate and Chloe. She likes them very much. I have also used her recommendations for my first Golden Tote, which I have liked a great deal most of the time. I like my Honest Co, products. She's liked some " blingy" type indie boxes that I wouldn't. I like dessert boxes which she wouldn't like. 

We both sub to many of the same boxes, but since she has branched off into the natural, organic, no preservatives added cosmetics and food items so much, I'm not sure how her reviews of Glossybox, Sample Society, Julep, so forth and so on fit in with this. Maybe it's a revenue thing for her to review things she isn't going to use any longer. She can tell what she received, what the colors were, what the formulations were, and the overall price value, and still donate it or pass it on.. I can agree that the reviews are helpful to see what she got ( usually twice as good and twice as much as I just got in the same sub, LOL) and also how she figures out the retail value on some things.. How do you put a price on a foil packet? Also, and I do not mean this as a criticism but as extremely tactful on her part- if you read her reviews carefully, she will list two products together, and only comment on one. I think she is very very leery of giving an uncomplimentary review, so she will totally skip some products in some sub boxes every month which are photographed but never reviewed in the box review. This has been frustrating for me as I am a completist, and usually, the product she doesn't have a comment on is the thing I wondered about most, LOL.

But, when it comes to cosmetics and especially any type of food and snack products, she and i are worlds apart in our stated personal preferences. I am not attempting to speak for her, but .she apparently no longer uses most mainstream line cosmetics as a general rule. She has many glowing reviews for GoodeBox, Eco- Emi and Conscious Box, and I threw most of the contents of all three boxes away when they arrived recently. Just a bunch of overpriced samples with no preservatives or from the rain forest. Ditto for a $50 box from Canada with samples so tiny they wouldn't be a single use on my hair, and face and eye products which smelled " off" to me. I bought because she recommended the box curators. I'll say it- she loved a blueberry based or blueberry scented " natural and organic" mascara sample in one of the Eco sub boxes. I don't give a Yankee doodle whether my mascara is made of blueberry something and smells like blueberries or not. I want it to lengthen and thicken my lashes, stay on, not flake into my eyes, and not take 30 minutes to remove at night. I wouldn't use a strong smelling mascara of any type.

I'm SO not into samples except for the very reasonably priced Ipsy and Birchbox. To pay close to $30 for single use products or a small edible bar made of mashed bananas from a rain forest is not up my alley of life at all. 

She may be able to curate with full sized products, IDK, but I just went back to her site and the boxes she is highest on are the natural ones which mostly are sample sizes only. *She does comment favorably when Glossybox or Sample Society includes a full sized product. She knows we like them best. *

*She's also fond of comparing lifestyle boxes to Pop Sugar boxes, so in my very hopeful mind, I see her doing a super duper box of the type of Pop Sugar but with MORE and BETTER value... I think, but do not know for certain, that she will have to drop the all- natural, all- organic theme to provide a box similar to but better than Pop Sugar's regular or LE boxes, from what I have seen on Pop Sugar review sites. ( I just got my first one last month and love it).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Most of us love products which work well, add to our lives in joy, usability,  and contain no Toxins. If she sticks to that, her box should please most female subscription box lovers, I think.*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie This is exactly how I feel, well said! It's not really an honest review if you don't say anything bad ever.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 18, 2014)

I subscribed to MSA and I finally subscribed to 1000 Places. I'm really considering the GQ box, which states that it will have at least a $200 value.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't know if this is for me, she states all her picks will be "ingredient conscious" and sometimes I just don't read her reviews anymore because she doesn't try half the stuff or say anything about the non-ingredient conscious stuff. She just puts up a picture and a dollar value, I want more insight into what you thought of the product, even if you say you're not going to use it and state why. I find myself much preferring Ramblings of a Suburban Mom's reviews more lately because she says something about every item. Or I'll at least wait until after the first box to see if it's for me.


 I love Ramblings of a Suburban Mom I check her site at least once a day.


----------



## IffB (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Subscription Addiction just announced her own Quarterly subscription. $50/month
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/mysubscriptionaddiction
> 
> Use code MSA5OFF to get your first box $5 off.


I am cutting back on subs due to cost and product overload, but after getting Liz's emails and reading her reviews for so long, I want to show support ...I will give this box a shot and hope for a great one! 
It MUT curates one, I will buy it, too....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I love Ramblings of a Suburban Mom I check her site at least once a day.


I'm going to find her site( Ramblings of a Suburban Mom" and bookmark it.* My problem is that I cannot use any info related to children. The child is in grad school, LOLOL.*

I go to *www.shopgirldaily.com* for the wonderful deals they find. It's _usually_ up to me to decide if the products are what I want, but sometimes, they do review both items and subscriptions. They used to be " *FantabulouslyFrugal.co*m" and IMO, Lisa, the founder, is as real and down to earth and honest as a person can be.

The other lady is pregnant, so she and I don't really connect on much content these days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very happy for her. 

Like most review and discount posting sites, they have a newletter, maybe two- as I get one about babies now. 

I think we need a topic about " General Hints and Tips about subscription sites".

I'm finding that almost any site will give me a discount if I almost sign up but " walk away" before entering CC info.

Lots of other really helpful things I didn't know I could do and get, but for the life of me, I do not know where to post it on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

I like Ramblings of a Surburban Mom, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus shes a MUTer!  I like how she posts about her life in little anecdotes.  No, Im not completely her demographic because I don't have kids but I appreciate her honest, down to earth reviews and I strive for that in my own reviews because of it.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 18, 2014)

Aww, you guys are so nice!  I came in here trying to see if you all had any guesses on what would be in the box and I see nice things about my blog!  Thank you!

I am subbing to this because I am dying to see what she picks!  I just wish it would ship sooner.  I would also LOVE if she gave us some insight on how the selection process works for a box like Quarterly.  They have so many curators and must be working with a ton of different companies to secure products.  I wonder if they give curators a dollar amount cap they can spend or if they have the curator provide a dream list of what they'd want in their box and then see what they can do?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

@@JenniferV I imagine it's a dollar cap unless it's someone like Nina who has connections. I've noticed for my Veronica Belmont box it's pretty much the exact same value every month.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@JenniferV I imagine it's a dollar cap unless it's someone like Nina who has connections. I've noticed for my Veronica Belmont box it's pretty much the exact same value every month.


I actually was of the opinion that Quarterly fronts each curator a specific amount of money and the curator has to do what they have to do to make things happen.  Like maybe they front Nina Garcia $90/box (which Nina would eventually have to account for)  and then Nina has to get what she can into the box for that amount.  I think the curators work directly with the product companies, I don't think they give a list to Quarterly and then Quarterly does it.  So if you are Nina, say, and when you say you like something it's guaranteed at least 250,000+ people will then decide they too like it as a matter of course and 1/20 of those will buy it if they can afford it, and you also have close working relationships with the people who make these products, and many of them owe you favors, you can get that $90 to go pretty far because these people who owe you favors and know they will eventually get a windfall from her current and future endorsement are throwing this stuff at her at cost or even for free.

Whereas for someone like Veronica Belmont who is very niche and has relatively little pull and few connections, it's unfortunately going to be a struggle to get even a small discount and so her box value is going to hover very close to $50.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think the MSA box will have an excellent value, but I think it will be interesting and fun.

Liz buys subscription boxes and knows what it's like to get a crappy or sub-par box, so I think she will make it interesting for everyone. While I'm sure she doesn't have nearly the connections Nina has, she really "gets" us, so I'm sure she'll try her best to make it a nice box.

Because of this, I signed up!


----------



## phanne (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if Rachel Yeomans is still shipping tomorrow? After my sample society insanity, I may need to rethink. 

OK, rethinking over... anyone know when it ships?


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 19, 2014)

They have changed the ship date for Rachel Yeoman's box. (ryq01)  It was supposed to ship on June 20 but will now ship on June 27.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 19, 2014)

how do you guys find out anticipated ship dates?


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 19, 2014)

I got this information from Twitter when I contacted the Quarterly Postman.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Whereas for someone like Veronica Belmont who is very niche and has relatively little pull and few connections, it's unfortunately going to be a struggle to get even a small discount and so her box value is going to hover very close to $50.


Actually Veronica Belmont is fairly famous for the SF bay area, and has over 1M Twitter followers. She's just not well known in terms of beauty, but instead in tech, gaming, and the scifi/fantasy book community. She's worked with POPSUGAR before on some videos.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm really curious about the MSA box as well. While I do like natural products, that's just one of many criteria that makes a product/box good for me. Everything @@GirlyGirlie said was spot on. It's kind of a pet peeve of mine when she says nothing about certain products.

I have a $10 credit so I'm tempted to use that with the $5 code since you can use both, but I'm not fully convinced I'll like it. A lot of times in reviews, Liz will say she won't use the makeup items I'm most interested in or she'll get a color I think would be awesome and she'll want the more neutral option that others got (like with the Tarte from the Popsugar Summer box). I know I've also read other reviews of hers (like some of the past Nina's boxes) where she liked the stuff I thought was just ugly and would definitely be ebaying. I just think overall we have very different taste, so while I think she knows what others would like and would be capable of curating a great box, I think that if she were to curate it based on what she would like, I wouldn't be very excited for it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am so curious about the Rachel Yeomans box....


----------



## feemia (Jun 23, 2014)

IffB said:


> It MUT curates one, I will buy it, too....


I'd buy an MUT curated box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

Rosario Dawson new curator: "Rosario will be sharing the beautiful creative works that she has picked up in all her journeys, and that inspire her. Early subscribers get $5 off—use code 1895OFF at checkout for the next 48 hours!"


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 24, 2014)

NO!!! They have changed the Rachel Yeomans box to July!!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's the only thing about Quarterly is the months change. I wonder why though. It sounded to me like Rachel's box was ready to go.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok. They are now saying a ship date of July 3 for #ryq01.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 24, 2014)

That's what I hate about quarterly  them changing the shipping dates. Cancelled because of that


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have been curious about the 1000 Places box and watching for them to post the contents of it since it was supposed to ship in June. As of today, it now says it's shipping in July too!


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Did anyone get charged yet for Rachel's box?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 5, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Did anyone get charged yet for Rachel's box?


I havent been charged yet.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't and Rachel tweeted that it's due to leave the factory on the 11th. I think Monday we'll be charged.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm a bit paranoid with the problems I had with Nina's box. They told me that they don't think the glitch wouldn't affect my Rachel or Rosario but I have my doubts since it's from the same account. I guess I'll see on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited due to lack of coordination with my smart phone and the alphabet.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 6, 2014)

Did anybody find any more spoilers for the 1000 places? I've subbed to it, but I'm on the fence.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2014)

I just subbed to MSA and Nina Garcia using the FIRSTBOX10 code for both, woohoo!  I can't wait to get my $130 worth of awesomeness in September.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 8, 2014)

I also heard that Rachel's box #ryq01 will be shipping on Friday, July 11 but no charges yet.  Anyone hear anything about a ship date for Bekka's box?  #bkp01


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't stop going back and forth about cancelling Rachel's box. I really wish her spoiler wasn't in riddle format, because I don't use twitter much and I'm not one for "fancy" hashtags. But I don't want to miss out, but maybe I do! decisions, decisions.

http://www.theworkingwardrobe.com/from-the-editor/editor-ryq01-quarterly-countdown/

Looks like it's shipping Friday!


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 8, 2014)

She keeps talking about sipping wine so I'm guessing there will be a wine glass in #ryq01


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

If you only read what is in bold, It's an enigma. I wouldn't mind a new outfit but for $50 and personal tastes, that's probably (hopefully) unlikely.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just received word that the Bekka Palmer box (#bkp01) will be shipping on July 18.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hitha has some hints about HGQ02 on her blog http://www.hithaonthego.com/hgq02/. Looks like it'll have to do with "long flight essentials."

She hints that a sneak peek is coming--I am curious!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 10, 2014)

I officially hate the "shipping date" isn't a ship date but a charged on date.


----------



## phanne (Jul 11, 2014)

Any one hear anything about Rachel?


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nope haven't been charged yet either so maybe another delay?


----------



## betsye (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm kind of over the delays. I am subscribed to Chris Guillebeau and the 1000 things box. Both were pushed from June to July. I tweeted Quarterly and they said that the Guillebeau box would ship the 11th and the 1000 things on the 18th. The other day I got an email saying the Guillebeau box would be shipped the last week of July. It's so annoying.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 11, 2014)

I have lost interest in some of these quarterly boxes due to the constant delays.  I find them upsetting and it somewhat ruins things for me


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm guessing some of the delays are due to quantities still available?  They may be interested in selling more to complete fulfillment.  makes sense to me, really.  I know it's not pleasant to us, but from a business model (not a customer experience perspective) it might make sense.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jul 13, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just subbed to MSA and Nina Garcia using the FIRSTBOX10 code for both, woohoo!  I can't wait to get my $130 worth of awesomeness in September.


I just subbed to MSA using FIRSTBOX10---thanks so much for the code!  I can't wait for the box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 13, 2014)

I should be getting 1000 places and bekka Palmer this month...


----------



## IffB (Jul 13, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just subbed to MSA and Nina Garcia using the FIRSTBOX10 code for both, woohoo! I can't wait to get my $130 worth of awesomeness in September.


Thanks, just signed up for MSA!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 13, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Hitha has some hints about HGQ02 on her blog http://www.hithaonthego.com/hgq02/. Looks like it'll have to do with "long flight essentials."
> 
> She hints that a sneak peek is coming--I am curious!


She mentioned negative feedback on this site. Maybe this time around it will indeed be $100 value. I doubt I am subscribing again though.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> I just subbed to MSA using FIRSTBOX10---thanks so much for the code!  I can't wait for the box.


I got it by putting the MSA in my cart and then not actually ordering, so quarterly sent it to me to get me to push the trigger.  I *think* that is a general quarterly code and it will work on any box, since it worked for NG too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 14, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I got it by putting the MSA in my cart and then not actually ordering, so quarterly sent it to me to get me to push the trigger.  I *think* that is a general quarterly code and it will work on any box, since it worked for NG too.


That's great. It's nice to have incentive for folks to try a box.  Sounds like this is for new subscribers only.  I highly suggest trying at least one since they are so personal to the curators - it has a nice touch to it.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 14, 2014)

Per quarterly twitter Rachel is now the end of this week. We'll see. I got an e-mail about why I dropped one of my subs. Probably because nothing ever ships on time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 14, 2014)

I have cancelled 3 quarterly subs over delays. I have no tolerance for that. If  I didn't do things in a timely fashion I would lose my job  !!


----------



## phanne (Jul 14, 2014)

I un-subbed to Rachel, then re-subbed with the $10 off code. I now have no reservations on getting the box and will no longer change my mind every 2 hours on whether to cancel or not... I think.


----------



## IffB (Jul 15, 2014)

I was browsing the "best of" boxes and decided Quarterly is not for me...I became irritated all over again with the Nina Garcia box when I opened the shark / rafia clutch and saw the card inside saying to "keep away from water - dry clean only.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 15, 2014)

I found a blog that has a reveal for the 1st GQ Quarterly box. It’s no longer on sale so I didn’t put it in spoilers. It’s very nice for 100$, better than the PS LE Resort for sure.

http://uniformjournal.com/site/gq-quaterly-co-gqq01/

Bulgari’s Aqua Amara Shampoo – 6.8oz – 38$

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bvlgari-Aqva-Amara-Shampoo-Shower-Gel-6-8oz/prod167380029/p.prod

Fulton &amp; Roark Solid Cologne –OS – 42$

https://fultonandroark.com/shop/tybee/

Le Fin Du Monde by Etat Libre D’Orange fragrance – sample – 5$?

Aedes De Venustas Candle – 6.2oz – 70$ (I think this is the right size candle, I can’t find a smaller one that has the same glass design)

http://www.aedes.com/Aedes-de-Venustas-Candle_p_1397.html

Santa Maria Novella’s Carta D’Armenia Burning Papers – 18 strips – 28$

http://www.aedes.com/Carta-dArmenia--Armenian-Burning-Paper_p_565.html

I’m estimating 183$ for the box. I may just have to get the second one in October plus there’s a code for 10$ off the box UJGQ10OFF .

And wow is it a pain to add photos with the new site! The pic from Uniform Journal was massive and needed to be resized so I couldn't just c+p the image link. I had to create an album to add it to this post, it somehow was added 6 times(!), but after deleting the extras it just looked awkward, so I attached it to the post and I then had to verify several times this indeed was the attachment I wanted. I swear on the old platform we could simply upload from our computer/phone and click OK once.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 15, 2014)

Just got a email that patti stager from the millionare matchmaker on bravo will be having a box.   I love her show wonder what she would send.  Its a 100 dollar box


----------



## pasiphae7 (Jul 16, 2014)

ariana huffington has a box too!

am tempted to get the patti box, but it is 100 and im not sure what she means by "preparation for the first date"...shower stuff and perfume?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmm, I wonder if there's any other codes besides the $10 to stack to bring it up to $15 off! I want to try MSA, but $35 would make it _that much_ easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmm, I wonder if there's any other codes besides the $10 to stack to bring it up to $15 off! I want to try MSA, but $35 would make it _that much_ easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This worked for me - JUL5OFF for $5 off. Code: FIRSTBOX10 for $10 off. It might show as an error initially, but it will work.  I used the code in the next box after initial page.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Oooo JUL5OFF!! I was trying JULY5OFF


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oooo JUL5OFF!! I was trying JULY5OFF


Those tricksters! ;-)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 16, 2014)

anyone hear anything about rachels box shipping


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone posted that Rachel's box would ship at the end of week. I just subscribed to Patti's box. Love her. Even though I am not single, it will be fun for date night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 16, 2014)

I am getting Pattis box too.  Even though I am married .. I just like her and want the box !!


----------



## vivianjo (Jul 16, 2014)

Beyond irritated - the 1000 places box is yet again delayed to the first week in August. Now it is nearly two months. This was my first and likely last box with them. I really cannot believe the delay they're having with this!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 16, 2014)

So, um, I was just able to stack $30 worth of coupon codes to make my next Nina Garcia box $70.

Here's what I used:

FIRSTBOX10 - $10

JUL5OFF - $5

UJGQ10OFF - $10 (yes, this code worked on Nina's box)

PIG5OFF - $5


----------



## betsye (Jul 16, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, um, I was just able to stack $30 worth of coupon codes to make my next Nina Garcia box $70.
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that...I just did the same thing.


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 16, 2014)

wanted to cancel and resubscribe to Rachel's box but now it's waitlisted! So SAD! :scared:


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 17, 2014)

vivianjo said:


> Beyond irritated - the 1000 places box is yet again delayed to the first week in August. Now it is nearly two months. This was my first and likely last box with them. I really cannot believe the delay they're having with this!


Yikes! I was tempted to get that one. Glad I didn't! Escape monthly announced today that August's box will be Paris so that's kind of bad timing....


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 17, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, um, I was just able to stack $30 worth of coupon codes to make my next Nina Garcia box $70.
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> ...


LOL OMG... I just... I just did this too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if they'll honor it, but worst case I'll just pay the original $100 (that I would have paid anyway). Thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 17, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, um, I was just able to stack $30 worth of coupon codes to make my next Nina Garcia box $70.
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> ...


It worked for me three! I used it on a different box that's 50$ and it took all the codes making it only 20$. I then went back to order the Nina one and it wouldn't take any of the codes for a second time. So perhaps each code is good for one use per account? I'll have to see if I can find some other Quarterly discount codes to stack on Nina's box.

Thanks Deareux :w00t:


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 17, 2014)

My Rachel Yeomans box is processing!! Finally!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got a message that my Rachel Yeomans payment didn't go through. There is NO reason why it shouldn't have. Why does this happen every single time?!!!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 17, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I just got a message that my Rachel Yeomans payment didn't go through. There is NO reason why it shouldn't have. Why does this happen every single time?!!!


I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

I got charged for Rachel. Shipping should start soon...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a new charge that we haven't had before on the other boxes.  Did anyone receive communication about this?

*One Time Sub Handling* *$8.00*


----------



## tulosai (Jul 17, 2014)

I was only charged $50.  I do not have any additional charge.

I have unsubbed from the 2 others I was subscribed to though.  The shipping craziness from 1000 places turned me off and I cancelled.  I also cancelled MSA.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Ah, ok. thanks for letting me know.  Must be some error then.


----------



## Foodwinelover (Jul 17, 2014)

mishmish said:


> There's a new charge that we haven't had before on the other boxes. Did anyone receive communication about this?
> 
> *One Time Sub Handling*
> 
> *$8.00*


The $8.00 fee is for people who buy one box only. If you subscribe you don't have to pay the shipping fee.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 17, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I just got a message that my Rachel Yeomans payment didn't go through. There is NO reason why it shouldn't have. Why does this happen every single time?!!!


 i had it happen to me for the first time with Nina's recent box. My Rachel box did go through without a problem so I am not sure why it happens. I hope they fix your glitch for you soon. Mine took about a week to get it worked out. How many times has this happened to you?


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I was only charged the 50 also for the box. So I really hope they don't charge you that 8.00!

Edited: because I have a subscription and not one time box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Foodwinelover said:


> The $8.00 fee is for people who buy one box only. If you subscribe you don't have to pay the shipping fee.


I didnt realize i only bought "1" box. thought I subscribed.

EDIT:  I actually am subscribed.  So the charge doesnt make sense. Just checked. I will talk to them.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 17, 2014)

The Arianna Huffington box is $100.  Any guesses as to what will be in it?  Per the quarterly website, the box will include items related to Stories, Culture, and Lifestyle.  Maybe her latest book will be included?  Any other thoughts?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 17, 2014)

@@Deareux YAY! MSA for $20, I'll take that plunge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jul 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@Deareux YAY! MSA for $20, I'll take that plunge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whoohoo! I'm trying to find more coupon codes that we can stack on other boxes.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm hoping Rachel's box is great. It's been moved and moved.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope someone on here gets the special Rachel box! I want to know what's in it.


----------



## thetintiara (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got my Coco quarterly box and have to say I was really disappointed. I don't know how to do the hidden spoiler thing so I don't want to post the contents and ruin it for anyone.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 20, 2014)

I still haven't been recharged for #ryq01.  This happened with my Nina box too.  Evidently, there was a glitch in the system.  I changed my payment information and it went through the next day.  There is not reason my #ryq01 shouldn't have gone through. I changed the payment info on Thursday and it still hasn't gone through. Maybe there will be spoilers before I get this straightened out and I will have the opportunity to cancel if I don't like it.

Hope someone on this board gets one of the special Rachel boxes!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Liz Cadmans box, which starts in September! Since she's received so many boxes, I bet she will pick really good items.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 20, 2014)

mishmish said:


> She mentioned negative feedback on this site. Maybe this time around it will indeed be $100 value. I doubt I am subscribing again though.


I think the first time around, there were not only expectations for more (having mentioned a $100 value) as well as the fabric on some of those shoe bags wasn't pretty (to put it kindly). The gold and white one in the pic on quarterly.co is gorgeous but some of the others didn't looknearly  as nice. I'm going to give it a try this time though! Hitha sounds like she took the feedback to heart, I do really like her blog and tips, and it appears that the multiple promo codes applied so I couldn't pass it up... I am slightly worried it'll be more eyemasks and earplugs though, given the theme... At least she's also mentioned a specific shipping date! I can't believe some of these recent boxes have been delayed as long as they have!!!


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 20, 2014)

thetintiara said:


> I just got my Coco quarterly box and have to say I was really disappointed. I don't know how to do the hidden spoiler thing so I don't want to post the contents and ruin it for anyone.


When you click in the box to type a message, the third icon from the left is "special BBCode." Click that. A new box pops up and from the pulldown menu, select "spoiler."


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jul 21, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I'm looking forward to Liz Cadmans box, which starts in September! Since she's received so many boxes, I bet she will pick really good items.


Me too!!  I'm ready for a SPOILER!!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Jul 22, 2014)

MSA has a review of the jordin sparks box - i am kind of glad i cancelled my subscription. the items there were just not worth the wait after all the delays...for me at least.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 22, 2014)

I AM BEYOND ANGRY RIGHT NOW.  I just got this message from Quarterly:

"Thanks for contacting us and sorry for the delay in getting back to you! Unfortunately, there was a failure with our inventory system last week that we were not made aware of until too late. As a result, we sold packages that we didn't actually have in inventory and we are unable to send you a Rachel Yeoman box.

I'm so sorry about this! I know it's frustrating and I assure you we are equally frustrated about it. To make it up to you we've placed a $10 credit on your account."

I was one of the VERY FIRST people to subscribe to this box. I have been talking it up on Twitter and Facebook and this forum for months. And now I don't get a box?!!!  Because of THEIR mistake?  $10 does nothing for how angry I am.

I just cancelled my Bekka Palmer box and my Nina Garcia box. I'm going to have to decide whether the frustration of this service merits continuing with it at all.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear. Maybe someone will trade it with you?  Or ask them to put you on a wait list (they seem like they always have extras in the end) even though they say they dont have any...I'm sure there is one somewhere.  If I dont like mine, I will ping you first.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 23, 2014)

@@maenad25 I would be so mad! I worry about their glitch issues.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 23, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I AM BEYOND ANGRY RIGHT NOW.  I just got this message from Quarterly:
> 
> "Thanks for contacting us and sorry for the delay in getting back to you! Unfortunately, there was a failure with our inventory system last week that we were not made aware of until too late. As a result, we sold packages that we didn't actually have in inventory and we are unable to send you a Rachel Yeoman box.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you at all for being mad! Reading about all the issues--delayed boxes, selling too many boxes, payments not going through, some boxes truly not having much value, etc.--on top of their seeming to add new curators on almost a daily basis, makes me think that they are expanding too fast rather than first perfecting their processes and products.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 23, 2014)

i just got notice that Bekka Palmer shipped.  Waiting on Rachel yet.  Seems that it has taken around 10-11 days to reach me after I am charged.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 23, 2014)

I think that what I am most upset about is that I am a subscriber to my boxes.  They filled the Rachel Yeomans box for people who just purchased ONE box instead of honoring subscribers first. At this point, I don't see any real advantage to being a subscriber.  At least if I just purchased one box at a time, I could use discount codes and not worry about problems with payments processing. 

To offer me a $10 credit is kind of insulting. They offer that to people just for canceling!  They told me if someone returns a box, they would let me know but I am kind of soured on the whole Quarterly experience at this box. I canceled all my boxes for the time being.  So, instead of having a customer with three subscriptions, they now have a disgruntled FORMER customer with NO subscriptions. What's the point in subscribing if you aren't guaranteed a box?


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 23, 2014)

So, here's an update on my Quarterly debacle. I am basically out of luck with the Rachel Yeomans box. I am really disappointed because i was so looking forward to it.  The only chance that I will get one will be if someone returns it. 

I was contacted today by one of Quarterly's customer service people and he offered me my choice of one of the Best Of boxes.  Although I'm not particularly interested in any of them, I appreciated the offer. What I hope is that they will change their practice to make sure they honor subscriber boxes FIRST before filling one-time-only boxes.  Still not sure if I will resubcribe to anything. I will wait and see what #ryq01 and #bkp01 look like.  And I'm on the fence about Nina after the last box.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

@@maenad25 -- this situation is ridiculous!  You're right that subscribers should be guaranteed, with single boxes only available if there are enough. I wonder if there ended up being an issue with one of the items that caused the oversold situation.

This is my first Quarterly box and the experience has been not so hot to this point.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Having read Hitha's blog and facebook page, I _think _I've figured out one of the items:



Spoiler



Perpetual Shade Eye Mask ($69) http://www.ahalife.com/product/149000001329/eye-mask possibly in one of these prints http://instagram.com/p/pojbWlClMp/?modal=true



THIS IS MY GUESS, please nobody take this as fact!

I mentioned a few days ago that I wasn't interested in such an item (in general), but actually I hope I am right--and I hope it's the snakeskin!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 23, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Having read Hitha's blog and facebook page, I _think _I've figured out one of the items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I saw those print options before .. and personally wouldn't want any of them so it solidified that I wouldn't order. After the awful prints from the shoe bag, I don't think this is for me (i didnt get one of the classic turquoise/ gold ones).   

But definitely think you are right in that the eye shade should be in there.  Might be fun for some folks.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anyone gotten tracking on Rachel? It's been a week since I was charged. I want my box. WAH!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 24, 2014)

phanne said:


> Has anyone gotten tracking on Rachel? It's been a week since I was charged. I want my box. WAH!


I went back and counted days. I usually get my box 11 days after payment taken. I hear you. I was thinking the same.  Likely get shipment notice tomorrow, I would guess.


----------



## phanne (Jul 24, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I went back and counted days. I usually get my box 11 days after payment taken. I hear you. I was thinking the same.  Likely get shipment notice tomorrow, I would guess.


Maybe we haven't gotten shipping because we were the lucky ones who got the bigger box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only problem with that theory is, no has gotten theirs either. Drat!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 24, 2014)

I received my shipping/tracking notification for the Rachel Yeo man's box. I tweeted Quarterly earlier today &amp; they said the boxes should be enroute.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 24, 2014)

Got my shipping for Rachel yeoman about an hour ago.

I'm horrified by what happened to @@maenad25!  They should have offered you the next Rachel Yeomans for free!  Or a box of comparable value that you did want.  $10 is definitely an insult.  I'm glad they came back around and tried to make it better for you, though.

Still.  Quarterly definitely has some issues  they need to fix.  I like what they are doing and think its a great niche but they need to get their crap together!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 24, 2014)

Is anyone getting the Eva Scrivo box? A box full of hair and makeup? It could be awesome if it's done right. I'm trying to use the "firstbox10" code but it's not working. Most likely because I already used it for boxes that I then decided not to get. I wish I was able to see in to the future with these codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Received my shipping notice also. Unfortunately no weight comparisons yet. Can't wait to see if there are any weight comparisons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Quarterly definitely has some issues  they need to fix.  I like what they are doing and think its a great niche but they need to get their crap together!


I've been subbed to a box for over a year and a half? I don't even remember now, but it was before there were big curators, and they only had a few curators. They had great customer service every time I had an issue, but I think they've grown too fast. They add new curators almost every week, and I think they need to take a step back and catch up.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 24, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Received my shipping notice also. Unfortunately no weight comparisons yet. Can't wait to see if there are any weight comparisons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine shipped USPS so I'm pretty sure I didnt get the $300 one (or however much it was).  Does usps do weights?

If you got shipped FedEx maybe YOU'RE the one!!


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine shipped USPS so I'm pretty sure I didnt get the $300 one (or however much it was). Does usps do weights?
> 
> If you got shipped FedEx maybe YOU'RE the one!!


 Aww I am not that lucky at all. LoL mine is being shipped usps also! I am not sure now about weights because my last box (Nina) was shipped via UPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## betsye (Jul 25, 2014)

It really astounds me how hit or miss the Quarterly boxes are. I got the Chris Guillebeau box today and most of the stuff I won't use--even though I liked his other boxes, which is why I subscribed. The Q-Tip box was awful. I really liked the Poketo box and most of the Book Riot and Nina Garcia boxes.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 25, 2014)

I received the Rachel box today. I will be sending mine back, it's just not what I expected. 



Spoiler



Paper with book quotes on it - cute but really, value is like zero. I could print this from my own computer. 

Wine Tote, as in a little canvas bag for 1 bottle of wine. Looks like a free bag I would get from the grocery store. 

Blue skinny belt. It's cute but it's pretty much a $50 belt at this point. 

A card for 25% off of a white button down shirt. No thanks. 

A small Working Wardrobe mini magazine. Like mini mini.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received the Rachel box today. I will be sending mine back, it's just not what I expected.


You got your box? The spoiler thingy is not working...I click on it and don't see anything. Whaddya get?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 25, 2014)

Uh oh! Let's see if it works now: Yes, I received mine and I am not impressed. 



Spoiler



Paper with book quotes on it - cute but really, value is like zero. I could print this from my own computer. 

Wine Tote, as in a little canvas bag for 1 bottle of wine. Looks like a free bag I would get from the grocery store. 

Blue skinny belt. It's cute but it's pretty much a $50 belt at this point. 

A card for 25% off of a white button down shirt. No thanks. 

A small Working Wardrobe mini magazine. Like mini mini.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Uh oh! Let's see if it works now: Yes, I received mine and I am not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That box sounds really disappointing and extremely worrisome as a "plus size" girl! Like, is the skinny belt stretchy? Where is the white button down code for? Oy. My excitement for this box has suddenly diminished.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 25, 2014)

Spoiler



http://www.mmlafleur.com/shop/by-product/belts/greenwich-avenue-ostrich

It's that belt in blue. She says if it doesn't fit you can contact the shop and request a larger or smaller size an receive a replacement free of charge. 

Discount is for an InStyle Essentials TrioFit Technology button down.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Wow. That box sounds really disappointing and extremely worrisome as a "plus size" girl! Like, is the skinny belt stretchy? Where is the white button down code for? Oy. My excitement for this box has suddenly diminished.


Uh, yeah.  Even the large is not going to fit.  I could maybe use it as a thigh wrap ...

Can we send Quarterly boxes back?  This is my first one, so I'm wondering if I should even bother opening it.

ETA: In fairness, it's really cute, and I'd be very happy with it if it came in my size (or if I were smaller).  But it doesn't and I'm not and I can't help wondering why on earth sub boxes think sending size-specific items is ever a smart idea?  I get that it's a wardrobe box, but send a scarf for crying out loud!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I am super bummed. The belt and shirt do not come in sizes that will accommodate me. Rachel should have known better than to pick size specific items for her box... it's going to wind up upsetting people.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's the note I sent to their CS.  I'll let you know what response I get:



Spoiler



Hi - I'm reaching out proactively about the Rachel Yeomans box that is on the way to me.

I've seen the box contents and need to know what to do, as the belt that is included is not available in anything approaching a size that will fit me. Since that item represents the overwhelming majority of the value of the box, I need to know how I can return it.

While I knew that this was a wardrobe box and was likely to contain some apparel item, I am rather disappointed that the included item and the discounted item have such a limited size range. It would have been better to include a scarf or other less size-specific item.

Please advise ASAP. I don't think this will be the first similar complaint you receive.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

Keep us posted as to what kind of response you get @@jennm149 ! I just sent a tweet to Quarterly... they have been pretty responsive to the tweets I've sent so far.

"@Quarterly @RachelYeomans Im pretty upset with the RYQ1 as the size specific items dont accommodate this plus size gal. Now Ive a case of the sads."

Seriously, I am really surprised that Rachel would send out items that are SO limited in size. A scarf, hat, necklace, bracelet... so many fashion related items that could have been sent out instead of a belt that is only offered up to a size L. I would have loved a white button down but even that is a bust (no pun intended) for me. Blouses are ordered based on your cup size and it only goes up to a 40... I'm a 42D.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

Grr, I have a feeling this is going to get ugly.  Figured I'd jump on it before they get overwhelmed.

The truth is that while many of us will have issues with the items being too small, I'm sure there will be some tiny, fine boned women who will find even the smallest size too big, as well.  It's a shame, because I really like it, and I'd be delighted to have it, if it came in my size.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe Racheal needs to add size choices to her sub


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was thinking about this on the way home. Even if they indicated something like "Rachel's box will include items in sizes 2 - 14" that would help. I know that there are people who would still go on a tear about that, but it would have saved me $50. If people don't want to sell products in my size, I'll spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 25, 2014)

*Looks like the belt is the big ticket item in the box.  I still am shocked that she did things with size issues. There are so many cool accessories that would have worked and made everyone happy.*


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a size 4/6 and received a size medium belt and it barely fits me. It runs small for sure. I would rather spend $50 at the Nordie's Anniversary Sale and get more bang for my buck.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got an e-mail advertising Digg as a new curator. It ships in September. I'm VERY interested in that one, but I'd be up to $200 just on Quarterly boxes for September! :wacko:


----------



## pasiphae7 (Jul 25, 2014)

yes! pls keep us posted! i am not going to be able to fit into any of the stuff in the rachel yeoman box either. i cannot believe there are size specific items in there when quarterly didnt even bother to check with subscribers on sizing.  totally agree with @@jennm149 that indictative sizing wld have been a great help.

i just cancelled my rachel box, am totally bummed because i've been waiting (and looking forward to) this box for ages, esp w all the delays it had!

am v glad i decided to splurge on the GQ box because that, at least, has awesome gender neutral items i can use.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody familiar with the sub fandom knows that size-specific items are a bad idea. I can understand a newbie curator making mistakes, but Quarterly should have steered her away from this. It seems like they don't provide any guidance.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 26, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Uh oh! Let's see if it works now: Yes, I received mine and I am not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am due to get my box on Monday.  I am not impressed based on what you posted.  I think she could have done so much more with her first box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, I've been tweeting Quarterly &amp; Rachel. Rachel responded back today that she is sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; thinks we should still contact the companies to see if they will accommodate whatever size we are.

Um, I'm not sure what sort of response I was expecting &amp; I'm not sure how I feel about her's or Quarterly's, who basically told me the same thing. What if there is no resolution by the companies? You think I'm going to be OK paying for paper &amp; a wine tote?


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

There will be no resolution from companies for me. I'm in the 20s in term of clothes size. This is really going to be bad.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

Did anyone see RY's tweet in response to a user comment. It mentions an item not mentioned in the post.

Can't get spoilers to work so removed reference. But do these boxes usually have variations?

ETA: Now that I look into it further, I suspect the item being discussed was the bonus item a few people got. Rats.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I guess everything DOES happen for a reason. I am a plus-size girl so the belt wouldn't have fit me.  The discounted item might have but I don't want to pay another $40 box on top of the cost of the box. So, it's probably good there was a snafu and I didn't get one.  I would consider trying again if I knew that plus-sized girls wouldn't be entirely excluded from the box.


----------



## phanne (Jul 26, 2014)

Are there any pictures of the Rachel contents floating around? I can't seem to find any. I'm curious to see the actual things and I think it's going to take a while for my box to get to me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not going to read this thread... but my box was delivered. I'm out of town until tomorrow night. If anyone hasn't posted yet, I will post tomorrow, late.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 26, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> So, I've been tweeting Quarterly &amp; Rachel. Rachel responded back today that she is sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; thinks we should still contact the companies to see if they will accommodate whatever size we are.
> 
> Um, I'm not sure what sort of response I was expecting &amp; I'm not sure how I feel about her's or Quarterly's, who basically told me the same thing. What if there is no resolution by the companies? You think I'm going to be OK paying for paper &amp; a wine tote?


I didn't get the box (_thankfully_! it wouldn't have fit me either!) and don't know the exact brand or item but perhaps the company can sub the belt for another accessory???


----------



## megabn (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a photo but I don't know how to do a spoiler....so here's the link to my photo on instagram (is that ok to do?  I think linking to your blog isn't....sorry if it isn't ok!  Maybe someone can make it a spoiler...)

http://instagram.com/p/q7vp2rJLIY/


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

I posted on their FB and twitter accounts. Tried to keep it positive but to the point: they provided no information about the size range of items, some subscribers will not find a fit at all and since they sold the box, they should make it right. If they go out proactively with a solution, maybe this won't go totally off the rails.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

megabn said:


> I have a photo but I don't know how to do a spoiler....so here's the link to my photo on instagram (is that ok to do? I think linking to your blog isn't....sorry if it isn't ok! Maybe someone can make it a spoiler...)
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/q7vp2rJLIY/


Thanks - this helps a lot in trying to get Quarterly to address the issue.


----------



## phanne (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm more underwhelmed after seeing the photo. I hope it's better in person.


----------



## janessapk (Jul 27, 2014)

@@jennm149 Is the belt leather?


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 27, 2014)

@@janessapk -- haven't seen it myself, but based on the website that was linked to earlier, it should be Italian leather, with the belt made in the US.  Maybe someone who's received the box can let us know for sure.  If it's the one I believe it is, it retails for $60.


----------



## megabn (Jul 27, 2014)

janessapk said:


> @@jennm149 Is the belt leather?


It's leather, it's nice, but I'm not the type of person who would ever spend $60 on a belt, leather or otherwise.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow that box just looks bad. The belt is the only practical thing (that only some people can wear). And a coupon? Really?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 27, 2014)

This month I am expecting Bekka Palmer . Next month I am getting     Unclutterer, Back to college,   Hitha and 1000 places.  Hope some good stuff shows up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was able to stack coupons on all the boxes so I got really good deals .


----------



## TracyT (Jul 28, 2014)

Any idea on the value of the MSA quarterly box? TIA.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I received my Rachel box today and I definitely canceling. I am a size 2 and my belt barely fits on the first hole. I can only wear this belt with a long shirt (cinched). I think I am only going to stick to the $100 boxes. I prefer those better.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 28, 2014)

I got my Rachel box, too. 

It does say on the belt (and in her card) that you can exchange it for a different size but I have no idea how they plan to do that.  I sure don't want to get stuck paying shipping.  I've never heard of M.M. Lafluer.  I'm a size 4 and it's a small belt!  It's really pretty and I like it but...  Including clothing is such a dangerous thing to do.

Anyway, its pretty.  I looked it up and its worth $60 on the website.

And a 25% off coupon for a shirt that's on sale for 50% off?  A coupon that won't work with other sales...  I tried.  Useless.

I'll read her book of tips, I'm not sure why I care about her Twitter friends and the quote card :\  Of course I was pretty generous with my Nina love, even with her funny shoe so I suppose I should cut some slack (except Nina's value was incredible and this... not so much.)

Cancelling, of course.  It looks like the best box is still Nina Garcia.

I was disappointed but I do like the belt.  It's so small I can only wear it at my natural waist (not with my hip slung jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).  I might exchange it but I might keep it as well.  It will look good with a couple dresses I have.

She sounds so nice in her letter that it's hard to be mad about the box because she is really excited about her booklet being included and all that.  So I'm not mad, just disappointed and showing it by cancelling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is going back to Quarterly today for a full refund. Here is the message I sent them

And what I received back.

Thanks for your feedback, we are sorry to her you are unhappy with Rachel's package! I have included a prepaid UPS return label to this email. If you could kindly drop off your RYQ01 box at any UPS office at your convenience, we will promptly refund your purchase in full upon its return.

Once again we are sorry for the disappointment, please get back to me with any questions!

Best,

Whitney

On Jul 26, 2014 at 05:55PM PDT Crystal wrote:

I am unhappy with the Rachel Yeomans quarterly box I received and would like to return it in its entirety. How do I go about enacting the Quarterly money back guarantee?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I'll say this for Quarterly - they didn't give me a hard time at all. The response to my email was a "sorry you were disappointed - here's a shipping label to return it for full credit." I certainly wouldn't expect anything more than that.

I think I would have been happy with the box if the belt was exchangeable for my size. It looks like a classic piece, made interesting by the color (nit black or tan) and the texture.

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know that their CS did a good job resolving this.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got my Rachel box, too.
> 
> It does say on the belt (and in her card) that you can exchange it for a different size but I have no idea how they plan to do that.  I sure don't want to get stuck paying shipping.  I've never heard of M.M. Lafluer.  I'm a size 4 and it's a small belt!  It's really pretty and I like it but...  Including clothing is such a dangerous thing to do.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are expected to ship at our cost.  Something that may help is that it's supposed to be a high waist belt - usually worn with dresses.  If you are a size 4 maybe try it that way?  Maybe we can get quarterly to work out a deal where they provide shipping labels for us?  I was surprised the shirt was tied to the coupon as the way it was written in the letter, I thought we had a card for a shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Then I thought through it a bit more.  Quarterly's CS is great - so maybe they will work through this for folks.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 28, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yes, we are expected to ship at our cost.  Something that may help is that it's supposed to be a high waist belt - usually worn with dresses.  If you are a size 4 maybe try it that way?  Maybe we can get quarterly to work out a deal where they provide shipping labels for us?  I was surprised the shirt was tied to the coupon as the way it was written in the letter, I thought we had a card for a shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Then I thought through it a bit more.  Quarterly's CS is great - so maybe they will work through this for folks.


I was going to make a similar comment--I looked up the belt (I'm home, not feeling well today), and it's sizing is meant for wearing with a dress, not with pants, which is why it runs small. Still not a lot of help for the plus sized gals... Personally I'd probably need TWO to even wear it at my natural waist!


----------



## megabn (Jul 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Well, I'll say this for Quarterly - they didn't give me a hard time at all. The response to my email was a "sorry you were disappointed - here's a shipping label to return it for full credit." I certainly wouldn't expect anything more than that.
> 
> I think I would have been happy with the box if the belt was exchangeable for my size. It looks like a classic piece, made interesting by the color (nit black or tan) and the texture.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you all know that their CS did a good job resolving this.


Wow, I'm surprised, that's great!  I thought their website said, "no refunds."  I think I'm going to keep my belt, but I definitely canceled.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, that's interesting!  I had no idea we could return boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hm.

Now I will have to decide about the belt. I do like it but it's the only thing I like, though, thats the problem.

So, return everything and use the same money to get the MSA sub?  Or keep the belt...

GAH!  When I put it like that I should just return everything!

If only the belt didn't look so good with one of my favorite dresses...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 28, 2014)

The quarterly people are very nice . I have had nothing but wonderful things to say about them


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I've decided to return it.  I'm feeling like I paid for a box of promotional material and I would never spend $50 on a belt (unless it was magic and provided a huge bonus to defense and +10 to gold find...)


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 28, 2014)

@@Saffyra - I'm not sure that Quarterly has a general policy allowing returns. The issue I have is that neither the belt nor the shirt is available in a size that will fit me. I politely told them this, mentioned that they should have provided some indication of the sizes of the items, and asked if I could return it.

I think they realized that sending items that weren't available in many sizes without telling people up front was a mistake on their part. Just wanted to give you a heads up that returning might not be a simple thing.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am going to keep my belt but cancel the sub. I found a white long silk button down and paired the belt with this, black leather pants and blue flats. It looked cute.


----------



## phanne (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm wondering what Quarterly is doing. Are they doing anything to control what curators are putting in their boxes? I understand the desire not to micromanage and give curators creative reign, but including pieces of paper were a fiasco for them given the last Q-Tip, Hitha on the Go, Coco, etc. Wouldn't they have thought it would be the same for this box?

Wouldn't it have been easier to give us all a free voucher for a belt (like the otterbox for Nina) from the website rather than send us belts that may or may not fit us? And a coupon for a shirt that is already marked down? What the heck?

Although Fancy curators are all over the place, and some of the things really make no sense, at least it's obvious that they have some direction and guidance from Fancy on what people are looking for in boxes.

I'm kind of hoping that MSA shares some of her experiences with working for Quarterly at a later time.


----------



## janessapk (Jul 30, 2014)

I read an interview with the founder; they assign a 'buyer' or 'finder' to each curator to help them pick items. Maybe it's the same person assigned to all these curators with disappointing boxes? That seems a little weird, but you'd think if there's a professional helping, the boxes would be a bit better. This RY box was a huge disappointment, and would have been for even $20.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the Bekka Palmer box yet?  I'm so curious about what was in it!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 30, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Has anyone gotten the Bekka Palmer box yet?  I'm so curious about what was in it!!!


Haven't received shipping notifications yet.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm personally ok with the RY box.  I will be swapping sizes for the belt.  At least it's a classic color/texture etc that most people would like.  The wine tote is lovely.   BTW, the RY code allows for free shipping on the site for the shirts, so be sure and take advantage of the 50% off while it's still openly available through July 31st (Save $10 shipping costs).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 30, 2014)

I was charged for my bekka palmer box 2 weeks ago . I am assuming it has been sent out.  I don't ever get shipping notices from quarterly or tracking.  At least I never did with Ninas box.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 30, 2014)

Avoiding work and was curious if anyone had any updates on 1000 Places. Checked out the page on quarterly.co to see if the Paris box's contents had been posted yet. Nothing posted yet, but the 'sold out' message is gone and it says the next box ships in October.


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 30, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Avoiding work and was curious if anyone had any updates on 1000 Places. Checked out the page on quarterly.co to see if the Paris box's contents had been posted yet. Nothing posted yet, but the 'sold out' message is gone and it says the next box ships in October.


I just got an email that said I was charged for the 1000 places box today.  That's good news right?  How soon after you get charged do they usually ship?


----------



## betsye (Jul 30, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> I just got an email that said I was charged for the 1000 places box today.  That's good news right?  How soon after you get charged do they usually ship?


It's always been a week, for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 30, 2014)

betsye said:


> It's always been a week, for me.


I forgot how these boxes come. Is it usps?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 30, 2014)

betsye said:


> It's always been a week, for me.


Yep, a week for me as well.  Payment.  The ship a week later.  Then delivery about 4 days later.  In total, it's been in my hands about 9-11 days after notice of payment.


----------



## megabn (Jul 30, 2014)

I ordered the shirt from the Rachel box.  I'm a 32F and if it really fits, I'm going to have to reevaluate my opinion of the box, just because it introduced me to the shirt.  Will let you know!


----------



## 25boxes (Jul 30, 2014)

My 1000 Places Quarterly Box shipped today!  There is a coupon in there, but I hope that's not all there is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 31, 2014)

25boxes said:


> My 1000 Places Quarterly Box shipped today!  There is a coupon in there, but I hope that's not all there is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you know there's a coupon in there?  Am I missing some sneak peaks somewhere?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited about this one... hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 31, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yep, a week for me as well.  Payment.  The ship a week later.  Then delivery about 4 days later.  In total, it's been in my hands about 9-11 days after notice of payment.





betsye said:


> It's always been a week, for me.


Good to know!  Thanks for the info.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pasiphae7 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> How do you know there's a coupon in there?  Am I missing some sneak peaks somewhere?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited about this one... hope it doesn't disappoint!


there was a spoiler on twitter back in may that the box may include a 



Spoiler



"exclusive ScotteVest from TEC discount"


hopefully this is not one of the main item/s given all the feedback on coupons from subscribers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 31, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> there was a spoiler on twitter back in may that the box may include a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was also on quarterly's and the vendor's facebook pages and discussed in this forum back in May (if you wanna go back and look).

I am sooo curious what comes in this box so I hope someone posts pics as soon as it arrives!  :lol:


----------



## tulosai (Jul 31, 2014)

Quarterly is also giving me a refund on Rachel's box due to sizing issues.  I did not even open it and am just sending it back.

What I find ESPECIALLY distressing about it is that I am only a size 12  in tops. My waist is only about 32 inches.  Despite this, none of those belts would fit me.  I did call the belt company and they were blunt with me that the belts run very small and I should not try. It's not like I think  plus size people should not be accommodated because I DEFINITELY DO (or that this reads like I think I am so skinny because I know I'm overweight and need to lose some serious pounds/inches) so I hope this comes out right, but something is SERIOUSLY wrong when you send something that people in 'normal' sizes can't even wear.  It leaves me feeling like Rachel (who I always viewed as down to earth) is sort of delusional.  Like, this is America.  The 'average' sized woman here, for better or worse, is bigger than I am. What possessed her to think that only women sized 8-10 or less would subscribe to her box I DO NOT KNOW.

This has left me with a bad taste in my mouth toward her in general.  However, my opinion toward Quarterly is on an upswing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 31, 2014)

25boxes said:


> My 1000 Places Quarterly Box shipped today!  There is a coupon in there, but I hope that's not all there is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you know it shipped did you get a email?


----------



## 25boxes (Jul 31, 2014)

You're right; I don't know because I was charged not e-mailed the tracking.  Usually, once I am charged, it takes 1 week.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 31, 2014)

I tried the belt two different times and it just doesn't work.  I sent an e-mail to MMlafleur and asked for a bigger size but, then I would have to pay shipping.  It seemed like such a hassle to do that without knowing if the bigger size would fit right.  So I contacted Quarterly and they sent me UPS return label.  I just had it sent back today.  Disappointed that the box did not work for me.  I don't usually buy expensive belts but, if it would have fit, I probably would have kept the box.  I like the idea of the curation but, I think it would have been better to get a coupon code for the belt and/or a coupon code for a free shirt.

Very happy with Quarterly's customer service.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 31, 2014)

I personally don't like when one of the items  you have to buy is something with a coupon. I really don't want to spend more money than I did on the box . The box is a splurge for me in the first place.  Hoping for more actual items in the boxes and not coupons  !!


----------



## phanne (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I tried the belt two different times and it just doesn't work.  I sent an e-mail to MMlafleur and asked for a bigger size but, then I would have to pay shipping.


Wait, you had to pay shipping to get a belt in your size?

They really need to change the description of her box. It currently says: "beauty, design and fashion." One out of three isn't OK.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 31, 2014)

phanne said:


> Wait, you had to pay shipping to get a belt in your size?
> 
> They really need to change the description of her box. It currently says: "beauty, design and fashion." One out of three isn't OK.


I STRONGLY think too that if she wants to continue this way, that is fine, but they should make it VERY clear in the box description that it truly is only a size 0-8 kind of thing (maybe 10, but some people who usually buy 10's places like, say, Old Navy also wouldn't have fit in the belt she sent).  That way the people who do fit in her size range can subscribe and be happy, and the rest of us can avoid.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 31, 2014)

I cancelled all my Quarterly subscriptions and I am going to start over.  While their customer service is good, I have major issues with how they charge, their shipping delays, and their curator vetting.  I will no longer buy the first box of a curator. I'm going to wait and see what they do with their first box before deciding whether to subscribe. Waiting to hear how Bekka Palmer's box turned out and I'm very curious about Jessica Comingore's box.  Still on the fence about resubscribing for Nina's next box.  $100 is a lot of money and the last box was disappointing.  High value doesn't necessary mean high taste.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Jul 31, 2014)

_I am nervous. Beyond nervous. I am waiting for the 1000 places box to get here and I am worried that it will be an epic failure. I have read all of your posts and it was so awful to see that so many people have been sent terrible boxes and not getting their monies worth. It did in a sad way make me feel better that I am not the only one. For a moment, you start to second guess yourself and play over in your mind "Is it me? Am I being too greedy here?" but I expect if I am paying $50.00 for a box then there should AT LEAST be $50.00 worth of items. To see previous boxes like Nye and Hitla I don't get how they can send boxes below that value and say ENJOY! It makes me feel duped. _

_My 1000 places box just shipped. I thought there would be some photos or information by now. I don't know why the curator didn't discuss it much on her facebook. I guess I wanted more interaction and spoilers on what we are getting to make me at least feel better about the choice I made in subscribing. I suppose I ask for too much._


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 31, 2014)

phanne said:


> Wait, you had to pay shipping to get a belt in your size?
> 
> They really need to change the description of her box. It currently says: "beauty, design and fashion." One out of three isn't OK.


Yes they said I could ship it to them and they would send me the different size.  Even if the shipping is $3-4, it still irritated me that they didn't offer to cover the shipping cost.

I thought Rachel box was about her love of books, wine and fashion.  I will have to look at her quarterly page.  If they would have sent a gift card for the value of the belt that would have been better.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 31, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I STRONGLY think too that if she wants to continue this way, that is fine, but they should make it VERY clear in the box description that it truly is only a size 0-8 kind of thing (maybe 10, but some people who usually buy 10's places like, say, Old Navy also wouldn't have fit in the belt she sent).  That way the people who do fit in her size range can subscribe and be happy, and the rest of us can avoid.


I agree.  That would have saved me from purchasing.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone seen what the larger RYQ01 boxes contained?  I saw that twitter made it seem like there was a handbag.  But, I didn't see anything on instagram.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 31, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I cancelled all my Quarterly subscriptions and I am going to start over.  While their customer service is good, I have major issues with how they charge, their shipping delays, and their curator vetting.  I will no longer buy the first box of a curator.


I was just saying the same to my husband about the first box of a curator. Months ago he was encouraging me to get the first one, thinking they'd be going above and beyond to fill it was great stuff.


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 31, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> _I am nervous. Beyond nervous. I am waiting for the 1000 places box to get here and I am worried that it will be an epic failure. I have read all of your posts and it was so awful to see that so many people have been sent terrible boxes and not getting their monies worth. It did in a sad way make me feel better that I am not the only one. For a moment, you start to second guess yourself and play over in your mind "Is it me? Am I being too greedy here?" but I expect if I am paying $50.00 for a box then there should AT LEAST be $50.00 worth of items. To see previous boxes like Nye and Hitla I don't get how they can send boxes below that value and say ENJOY! It makes me feel duped. _
> 
> _My 1000 places box just shipped. I thought there would be some photos or information by now. I don't know why the curator didn't discuss it much on her facebook. I guess I wanted more interaction and spoilers on what we are getting to make me at least feel better about the choice I made in subscribing. I suppose I ask for too much._


I agree with a lot of what you said, however the value is probably always going to be subjective, especially if you're looking at "retail value".... The shoe bag that was in Hitha's 1st box _retails _for $69 (more than the $50 charged for the box). Then there's the question if you'd actually pay that much for the item. If I shop at Macy's, for example, I usually wait for a sale _and _use a coupon... But in short the curators/quarterly can (usually) say the retail value of the items exceeded the price that was paid for the box.

This is why I'd never win on the Price is Right. I can never guess the retail prices...


----------



## 25boxes (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't wait for the Bekka Palmer reveal.  #BKP01 better be good, right, or 40 million people will talk about it?  I subscribed to Hitha.  It will be 3+ items...  also, I saw something about Kath Younger's earlier this summer
 



Spoiler



handmade earrings - not really something I would want to pick


 
Can someone post what Chris Guillebeau's #CGQ04 had in it?  I think I saw one item



Spoiler



a watch that instead of the time, it displays "NOW" ...


.

Love Quarterly boxes. =)


----------



## betsye (Jul 31, 2014)

25boxes said:


> Can someone post what Chris Guillebeau's #CGQ04 had in it?


It had 



Spoiler



that watch with "now" instead of time, like you mentioned, a print that is basically the same thing, a $25 gift card to Donor's Choose, a thank you card to send to someone, a magnet with a West African design on it, and I think that's all.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Jul 31, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said, however the value is probably always going to be subjective, especially if you're looking at "retail value".... The shoe bag that was in Hitha's 1st box _retails _for $69 (more than the $50 charged for the box). Then there's the question if you'd actually pay that much for the item. If I shop at Macy's, for example, I usually wait for a sale _and _use a coupon... But in short the curators/quarterly can (usually) say the retail value of the items exceeded the price that was paid for the box.
> 
> This is why I'd never win on the Price is Right. I can never guess the retail prices...


I see your point. I don't believe she paid $69.00 for those shoe bags. I am sure she got a huge discount on them because of how many she ordered. I put that into consideration when I review the boxes I get. I don't put allot of merit on the retail price because as a curator of making boxes part of the job is to get the best price for as many units as possible. 

I won't win on the Price is Right either.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks @@betsye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Just in case you haven't been following creativebug updates, the box was hinted that it would be:



Spoiler



a way to design and draw your own illustration... (pen and ink?)


- interested in future boxes from them though.

I really want to know more about Alexa PenaVega's box - I don't know much about her.  Beauty stuff?  Not sure.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> I see your point. I don't believe she paid $69.00 for those shoe bags. I am sure she got a huge discount on them because of how many she ordered. I put that into consideration when I review the boxes I get. I don't put allot of merit on the retail price because as a curator of making boxes part of the job is to get the best price for as many units as possible.
> 
> I won't win on the Price is Right either.


For me, the problem with Hitha's was that she stated it was "over $100 value" before it was mailed - and that prompted me to buy as I already guessed the main item (which is $64 on the site). Then to have the total come to $74 left me thinking... wait a minute. And the colors of the item mailed were awful (unless you got the classic colors - 2 of the 4 were questionable). For the extra $13 I would go pick out the classic color in the store than be left with something I wouldnt carry, use, or giveaway. I liked RY box as with the changing of size option, it was a nice classic item.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler



It had a slap bracelet, KaKKoii mini speaker, A little bag of paper marked confetti ? , And I plastic straw shaped in the word party.


I just got my Bekka Palmer box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

I would love to paste a picture but I have no idea how to get it into the spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



http://www.amazon.com/KAKKOii-WOW-Mini-Speaker-Blue/dp/B00F3ENJHE this is the link to the mini speaker in Bekka palmers box .The speaker I got is broken, I tried to charge it and it plays only static and fades in and out. It also is not Bluetooth and I am not going to contact them about it since I have a Bluetooth one and wouldn't use this even if mine was not broken. Just so let down with the value of this $50 dollar box.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> For me, the problem with Hitha's was that she stated it was "over $100 value" before it was mailed - and that prompted me to buy as I already guessed the main item (which is $64 on the site). Then to have the total come to $74 left me thinking... wait a minute. And the colors of the item mailed were awful (unless you got the classic colors - 2 of the 4 were questionable). For the extra $13 I would go pick out the classic color in the store than be left with something I wouldnt carry, use, or giveaway. I liked RY box as with the changing of size option, it was a nice classic item.


I agree completely - I was commenting on the value aspect but then there is also _expectations_, which is a whole other story! (thinking too not only of the quarterly boxes counting coupons into the value, but also another box recently where they showed a picture of a sample box, making you think certain items would be in it but then they aren't...)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh oh. My Bekka came. Uhm, think ppl might not be happy. Let me absorb concept and see how to post a photo....


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing a photo from the Bekka Palmer box because, based on the description above, it doesn't sound that great. Feeling better that I decided to cancel.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> For me, the problem with Hitha's was that she stated it was "over $100 value" before it was mailed - and that prompted me to buy as I already guessed the main item (which is $64 on the site). Then to have the total come to $74 left me thinking... wait a minute. And the colors of the item mailed were awful (unless you got the classic colors - 2 of the 4 were questionable). For the extra $13 I would go pick out the classic color in the store than be left with something I wouldnt carry, use, or giveaway. I liked RY box as with the changing of size option, it was a nice classic item.


You are right. That is something I find deceitful. It is a tactic to get people to subscribe to the box. Well then carry out the plan. It is not hard to come up with $100.00 worth of items on a $50.00 budget. We all can do it. Which is why I don't understand why these curators lack so much creativity and ability. In one post Hilta said her second box would have a $69.00 item and in another post she said it would have three items worth over $100.00. I plan to hold her to that as we all should.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

Did anyone else get the 1000 places box? I am curious as to what was in it. I got it but I am way in Vegas and it takes FOREVER to get boxes. Please post the info if you got it and what you think about it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> Did anyone else get the 1000 places box? I am curious as to what was in it. I got it but I am way in Vegas and it takes FOREVER to get boxes. Please post the info if you got it and what you think about it.


they just shipped a day or 2 ago will take at least a week to get to people. I ordered it and I am very scared it will be a very low value or a coupon where you need to spend money put into the value of the box. The only box I have thought was great so far has been Ninas.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder if BKP01's box value was even $50?  I love travel, and if 1000 places doesn't do it, I will subscribe to HSJ02  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for sharing!  So hard to find information for the first month after it's shipped.  I'm currently signed up for 1000 places, Hitha, Back to College, and thinking about Alexa (wondering if this will go out in August or September) for August.  Interested in seeing Rosario and Food52's box.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> they just shipped a day or 2 ago will take at least a week to get to people. I ordered it and I am very scared it will be a very low value or a coupon where you need to spend money put into the value of the box. The only box I have thought was great so far has been Ninas.


You will get yours before I get mine. I would love for you to let me know what you get. I am scared too. You took the words right out of my mouth. I am beginning to think the only one worth it is Nina's box. I am giving Hitha a chance with her second box but I am on the fence. If Paris comes and its bad then I am out for sure. I don't know what a vest has to do with Paris but ok. I refuse to spend money to get this vest or whatever either. I am sick of these coupons. I can go to the site now and get a coupon. Giving me one does nothing for me. Unless its a coupon for a free vest.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

See how bitter I sound? This is what concerns me. Why has it come to this? Why not stand by what you say and follow through with it? If it is too difficult of a task to come up with nice items at a great price then why have a box in the first place? Ripping people off isn't going to keep them around as customers. It is only going to push them further away.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

I have uncluttered , Back to college, Hitha and 1000 places coming this month. I will post spoilers on here when I get them. If I can figure out how to put up a spoiler picture I would be happy to post the pictures. Most of these boxes I got with stacked coupons. The only one I paid full price for is 1000 places. In Sept I am getting Nina ( love her boxes) and MSA. October I am getting Patti s box. Have high hopes for Patty and Liz with MSA.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler



https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/uploads/gallery/album_54059/tn_gallery_100010_54059_758976.jpg


    This is a picture of the contents of  Bekka palmers box.  Sorry this is the best I could do with the picture


----------



## tulosai (Aug 1, 2014)

How much were you charged for that????? $50???????


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

tulosai said:


> How much were you charged for that????? $50???????


Yes and the speaker was broken and not even Bluetooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it retails for  $20 dollars on amazon and the rest of the stuff is worth  maybe 5 dollars...  ???


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 1, 2014)

So terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No one would want that even for $25.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

I am speechless! That is awful! I mean just awful. What in the world is wrong with people to send out a box o' crap. That's it! I am going to make my own box and call it Box O' Crap! 

I hope you can return it and get your money back!


----------



## Deareux (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm really starting to feel that the only Quarterly boxes worth anything are the Nina Garcia and GQ boxes, because they both have a good amount of authority behind them to be able to get great stuff. I feel like most of the other things sent are promotional items (like all of Rachel's papers about herself), items with vastly overestimated values, or things you can get inexpensively anywhere. If that 1000 Places box really does come with a coupon for that vest, I'd probably say that it screams Paris...as an obnoxious tourist (especially if it comes with a strap for your camera, an Eiffel Tower keychain, and a quick French phrasebook).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

Somehow I stupidly thought first boxes would be amazing since they are trying  to get more subscribers. Oh well ... like I said before I am glad I stacked coupons for all these boxes and didn't pay full price   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Somehow I stupidly thought first boxes would be amazing since they are trying  to get more subscribers. Oh well ... like I said before I am glad I stacked coupons for all these boxes and didn't pay full price   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i thought the same thing! am pretty scared abt my 1000 places box right now.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 2, 2014)

Bekka Palmer’s box looks like a goodie bag from a kid’s birthday party.  :blink2:


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 2, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Bekka Palmer’s box looks like a goodie bag from a kid’s birthday party.  :blink2:


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT IS TOO MUCH!!!! I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 2, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm really starting to feel that the only Quarterly boxes worth anything are the Nina Garcia and GQ boxes, because they both have a good amount of authority behind them to be able to get great stuff. I feel like most of the other things sent are promotional items (like all of Rachel's papers about herself), items with vastly overestimated values, or things you can get inexpensively anywhere. If that 1000 Places box really does come with a coupon for that vest, I'd probably say that it screams Paris...as an obnoxious tourist (especially if it comes with a strap for your camera, an Eiffel Tower keychain, and a quick French phrasebook).


ROFL obnoxious tourist! So true. She should change the title of the box to "What NOT to wear when going to Paris"


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 2, 2014)

Selling BOX O' CRAP for $39.95! Plus tax, handling, packing, wrapping, tape, postage, advertising, driving, and delivery fees.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're better than me - I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> you're better than me - I couldnt figure it out.


I had to upload the picture into my makeuptalk album  first then cut and paste it into the spoiler thing


----------



## LetsGeaux (Aug 2, 2014)

Dying for an update on the MSA box--anyone know anything?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 2, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> Dying for an update on the MSA box--anyone know anything?


The box does not ship till sept


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2014)

Re: Bekka, there is a movie on the USB slap bracelet as well.  Called GIRL WALK // ALL DAY too.  For whatever reason, I'm still not as disappointed as she didn't run all over the place saying it's "over $100 value."  It's more my risk of checking out someone that I know nothing about. I unsubscribed though since I now know a little more about her.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 2, 2014)

Buff It shouldn't be a RISK! I guess that is my point. I expect MORE out of Quarterly to provide US as the consumer boxes that we should be interested in having. How do they expect to keep customers coming back and subscribing if the only two boxes worth having are GQ and Nina's? Furthermore, while I agree that we should know a little info before getting ourselves involved; however these curators have made it this big secret that its almost impossible to know anything. I have researched 1000 places and Hitla and neither of them hardly talk about these boxes. Specifically, 1000 places. She only brought it up once on her Facebook page. You can't take anything away from that. So I put my faith in Quarterly and expect that they are protecting my investment. If I am not allowed to know what is going on then I expect Quarterly to. It is NOT your fault that you were intrigued by the description and went for it. It is Quarterly's fault for not doing something more to protect us as consumers and the Curators job for not doing there best to get good deals for their boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 2, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> If I am not allowed to know what is going on then I expect Quarterly to. It is NOT your fault that you were intrigued by the description and went for it. It is Quarterly's fault for not doing something more to protect us as consumers and the Curators job for not doing there best to get good deals for their boxes.


I disagree. You knew it was a gamble getting a box from a curator you know nothing about, and a box that is essentially a mystery box. Quarterly is a business and just a provider for these curators. Quarterly isn't responsible for protecting you. You are responsible for that. The curators are getting items that they like, or can get cheaply. There is no promise that these boxes will be worth the value you paid or more. If you are unhappy with your purchase, ask for a refund and realize that not all Quarterly curators are created the same. Some are great, some aren't going to be your thing. If you're so unhappy with Quarterly, consider not doing business with them anymore. If it's not worth your money, only you can stop giving them your money for products you are unhappy with.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with Kelly Silva, but at the same time, Quarterly is playing people for fools. They're letting anybody put anything into a box and sell it through their service. Good stuff, bad stuff, they don't care as long as people keep paying for the mystery. I suspect they're run on the PT Barnum 'sucker born every minute' principle. 

I love the Nina Garcia box and I agree GQ looks promising, so I don't want them to fail as a company. But some of these boxes seem shady to me.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoiler



Magazine (Travel &amp; Leisure) not to do with Paris, 8x10 drawing of Paris, Paris food book, cheese knife, little postcards, bar of soap, 20 % off coupon to vest co.




I got my 1000 places box today.....not sure what to think.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I disagree. You knew it was a gamble getting a box from a curator you know nothing about, and a box that is essentially a mystery box. Quarterly is a business and just a provider for these curators. Quarterly isn't responsible for protecting you. You are responsible for that. The curators are getting items that they like, or can get cheaply. There is no promise that these boxes will be worth the value you paid or more. If you are unhappy with your purchase, ask for a refund and realize that not all Quarterly curators are created the same. Some are great, some aren't going to be your thing. If you're so unhappy with Quarterly, consider not doing business with them anymore. If it's not worth your money, only you can stop giving them your money for products you are unhappy with.


I think you missed my point. I was trying to say that Quarterly should help these curators create boxes that are exciting and of value. I feel like there is a disconnect between the curator and creating a box filled with mystery. I don't necessarily blame the curators rather Quarterly for not being a support to these boxes.


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 4, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> I got my 1000 places box today.....not sure what to think.


I just got my shipping notice and almost didn't click on the spoiler.  But I did.  I'll reserve judgement until I get it, but just from your list I'm also not sure what to think.  Some of it sounds okay... does everything seem nice enough?  Does it feel like you got your $50 worth?


----------



## Deareux (Aug 4, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...I feel glad that I didn't end up getting this, I would have been really disappointed. Here's what I think about the contents.



Spoiler



*Magazine* - Really? A generic travel magazine? About $4?

*Drawing* - You can buy nice prints of Paris in Paris along the Seine for around $5.

*Paris Food Book* - You can find similar books on Amazon for around $15 -$20.

*Postcards* - I've purchased a set of 5 postcards in Paris for $2.

*Cheese Knife *- A bit stereotypical. They do have great cheese. But you can find some amazing jams, spreads, and other treats there locally. I think some Parisian made food would have been a better choice.

*Soap *- Depends on the soap. Paris also has a lot of wonderful local shops that make their own artisan soaps.

*Coupon* - For a vest that will single you out as a tourist. Key for pick pocketers and those who prey on people who don't know better.



I feel like the Paris box was totally aimed for tourists and not someone who has been able to experience all that Paris has to offer. I've only been to Paris once (although I plan to go every year), and I think I would have been able to put together a much better box. There is so much beauty in Paris and I feel like she ignored it all. I was hoping for a box of things you don't find as a tourist, like artisan products from little shops hidden around the city. Places you don't normally notice. If you walk outside of the normal path, you'll find great things.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel like I dodged a bullet on this one. It probably is 'worth' $50 from a pure dollar perspective but for someone who's lived in Paris this would not excite me.  I wouldn't expect small things from tiny shops in Paris either... but something better than this.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 4, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> I just got my shipping notice and almost didn't click on the spoiler.  But I did.  I'll reserve judgement until I get it, but just from your list I'm also not sure what to think.  Some of it sounds okay... does everything seem nice enough?  Does it feel like you got your $50 worth?


No not at all. I could have gotten all of this over here. The only thing authentic and from Paris was the soap. The post cards are not pictures rather cut and create places from a company called "Make City." From someone who has been to Paris and lived in Paris, this box did nothing for me.


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 4, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> No not at all. I could have gotten all of this over here. The only thing authentic and from Paris was the soap. The post cards are not pictures rather cut and create places from a company called "Make City." From someone who has been to Paris and lived in Paris, this box did nothing for me.


Well shoot.  I'm bummed.  I so love anything Paris and was hoping for some unique items. This is my first quarterly box and so far, just from reading this thread, I'm not impressed.  Not sure I wanna spend $100 on Nina's, which appears to be the only one worth while.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 4, 2014)

I think Deareux is right and I guess I needed to hear it from this point of view. The box was geared as a tourist box for someone who may go on a trip to Paris and not a box geared towards captivating what Paris is all about. I am sure Escape Monthly will do that for me which I am excited about getting. However, if this is what Ms. Schultz wanted this box to be then she could have given us a map to show places to go perhaps? or photos of Paris? These are just thoughts but these ideas would have been better. I am not sure I understand what direction this box was supposed to be.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I feel like I dodged a bullet on this one. It probably is 'worth' $50 from a pure dollar perspective but for someone who's lived in Paris this would not excite me.  I wouldn't expect small things from tiny shops in Paris either... but something better than this.


I envy you. I would love to live there. But I think if I were looking at this box as a local Parisian, I'd feel kinda insulted.


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 4, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> Well shoot.  I'm bummed.  I so love anything Paris and was hoping for some unique items. This is my first quarterly box and so far, just from reading this thread, I'm not impressed.  Not sure I wanna spend $100 on Nina's, which appears to be the only one worth while.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you want a true taste of Paris, make sure you get Escape Monthly's box this month. The month of August is geared towards Paris. The box includes 8 full size products from Paris. As for Nina's box, they are worth the money you spend by far. She has the connections to make a box and she does a great job with it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 4, 2014)

I am holding my opinion till I get the box. I do however think from the spoilers I read that this is a way better value than bekka palmers box which to me was a joke.  I think from what I read that there should have been more actual items from paris or france that is what I was expecting.


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 4, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> If you want a true taste of Paris, make sure you get Escape Monthly's box this month. The month of August is geared towards Paris. The box includes 8 full size products from Paris. As for Nina's box, they are worth the money you spend by far. She has the connections to make a box and she does a great job with it. You won't be disappointed.


I was actually looking at Escape Monthly and debating about signing up for it so I could get the Paris box.  Maybe I will.  Thanks for the recommendation. And maybe by canceling everything else I can justify Nina's box.   I already dropped BB and Ipsy, so if I cancel this one as well I just might.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any good codes out there to help me out?


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 4, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> If you want a true taste of Paris, make sure you get Escape Monthly's box this month. The month of August is geared towards Paris. The box includes 8 full size products from Paris. As for Nina's box, they are worth the money you spend by far. She has the connections to make a box and she does a great job with it. You won't be disappointed.


I know this is the Quarterly thread but the Escape Monthly Paris spoiler (for the regular box) is:



Spoiler



hand cream from the Institut Karité Paris worth $26 dollars and the Rick Steve's Pocket Paris guidebook.


Not sure if the first item will be in the cheaper mini box or not but the second item definitely won't be...

I think I am glad I didn't order 1000 Places. I _hate _that magazine (besides just not liking the content, I got a year subscription when I was trying to keep some airline miles from expiring and a year later I was somehow auto-renewed and charged $49) and I got married at the end of last year and got



Spoiler



a really nice set of cheese knives


so I really wouldn't have use for that. The rest seems like filler.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 4, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> I was actually looking at Escape Monthly and debating about signing up for it so I could get the Paris box.  Maybe I will.  Thanks for the recommendation. And maybe by canceling everything else I can justify Nina's box.   I already dropped BB and Ipsy, so if I cancel this one as well I just might.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any good codes out there to help me out?


BACK2PARIS takes 20% off Escape Monthly. I think it get you the box for $39.95/month for the life of the subscription. They'd been doing group deals (Groupon, Living Social, Plum District) for a bigger discount but I've not seen any recently. The mini box is $25 and they don't do codes for it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 4, 2014)

How hard is it to find things made in france really ???


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay.  Guess what?  I just notice my 1000 places box sitting on my porch.  Guess I got the box and the delivery notice on the same day... &lt;_&lt; 
 
Here are my thoughts:
 



Spoiler



It was packaged nicely, which made it fun to open.  The little envelope with the note and description of items was nice and made me appreciate the items in it a tad more.
The print is cute.  It's an 8x10 print of the Eiffel Tower with "meet me in Paris" in fancy script.  I may put it in a frame and add it to my craft room.  
The cheese knife... Eh.  Okay.  I have another one similar to it.  But I get the reference.
The postcards are kinda cute - it's a build you own icon set... it's okay, but nothing I couldn't have picked up here.
The Food lover's guide to Paris is a substantial book ($16.95) with a handful of tags throughout it which I found kinda interesting.  I like it.
French Almond soap.  Its a large bar and seems quite nice and luxurious.  
Travel &amp; Leisure magazine.  I'll puruse through it but it's not specific to Paris.   :blink:  Maybe that's why it and the vest coupon are considered "bonus gifts?"


 
All in all I wouldn't have paid $50 for it all but it was fun to try.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> No not at all. I could have gotten all of this over here. The only thing authentic and from Paris was the soap. The post cards are not pictures rather cut and create places from a company called "Make City." From someone who has been to Paris and lived in Paris, this box did nothing for me.


thanks for posting the spoilers! this will definitely help moderate my expectations because i've been to paris for work and loved it enough to go back for a holiday.  reminding myself that this may be geared for someone thinking of going will really really help. here's hoping the soap is awesome and the postcards are pretty.  :unsure2:


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 5, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Quarterly is also giving me a refund on Rachel's box due to sizing issues.  I did not even open it and am just sending it back.
> 
> What I find ESPECIALLY distressing about it is that I am only a size 12  in tops. My waist is only about 32 inches.  Despite this, none of those belts would fit me.  I did call the belt company and they were blunt with me that the belts run very small and I should not try. It's not like I think  plus size people should not be accommodated because I DEFINITELY DO (or that this reads like I think I am so skinny because I know I'm overweight and need to lose some serious pounds/inches) so I hope this comes out right, but something is SERIOUSLY wrong when you send something that people in 'normal' sizes can't even wear.  It leaves me feeling like Rachel (who I always viewed as down to earth) is sort of delusional.  Like, this is America.  The 'average' sized woman here, for better or worse, is bigger than I am. What possessed her to think that only women sized 8-10 or less would subscribe to her box I DO NOT KNOW.
> 
> This has left me with a bad taste in my mouth toward her in general.  However, my opinion toward Quarterly is on an upswing.


OK, this worries me because I contacted the belt company via email asking what size the L belt would fit and here's their reply (my name is Tiffany, not Sheryl, so this is obviously a form letter they're using and they forgot to replace my name in the reply.  I also never said I love the belt).  I've already shipped them my belt...

Hi Sheryl,

Thank you for your note!

Please send it to the address below, and we’ll make the exchange as soon as we receive your belt back! Our size large fits a 12 and 14, so it should be perfect!

611 Broadway

Suite 309

New York, NY 10012

I am so glad you love the belt, and can’t wait to get you the right size.

All my best,

Michaella


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's the thing about Quarterly and all blind subscription services----it's a gamble.  We all know that.  Some months you will love and others you will hate. No one is going to be happy with every box. HOWEVER, I think it's fair to expect that your box will at least equal the value you paid for it. We are told by Quarterly to expect products curated by these people. I don't count cheapo prints and pamphlets as products!!!  The other issue comes with how to define value.  Personally, I would rather have a few high-end/high-quality products than a bunch of crap.  Technically, Nina's last box had a "high value" and was filled with stuff. But I didn't particulary care for the stuff.  It was a lot of cheap crap that added up to a high value.  I would rather have 4-5 really good items that 15 crappy ones.  $100 is a lot for me to spend on a box filled with beauty products---many of them drugstore-quality. 

I'm seriously considering MSA because I expect her to truly understand what people are looking for in a subscription box. But I'm also realizing that it may be best to wait and see someone's first box before subscribing.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 5, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> OK, this worries me because I contacted the belt company via email asking what size the L belt would fit and here's their reply (my name is Tiffany, not Sheryl, so this is obviously a form letter they're using and they forgot to replace my name in the reply.  I also never said I love the belt).  I've already shipped them my belt...
> 
> Hi Sheryl,
> 
> ...


Maybe 12-14 in supermodel sizes???

This is the belt http://www.mmlafleur.com/shop/greenwich-avenue-ostrich

It is sized like their other belts.  If you click on sizing it is clear it only fits up to a 12, which to them means a 30 and 3/4 inch waist. The person who I spoke to on the phone told me CLEARLY that this was the absolute maximum your waist could be, and that if it 'expands' when you sit down the belt might become damaged because the belt provides no stretch. Put differently, you should take the measurement when you are sitting how you normally sit, not when you are standing up as straight as possible, because the belt loop will break if you are even a smidge over the 30 and 3/4 inch measurement. Also many reviews from people a lot smaller than I am say the belt runs small.

for example from a size 4 person who got their small belt (supposed to fit sizes 4-6) "*M.M. LaFleur The Greenwich Avenue Italian Leather Belt*- Textured (Ostrich) blue leather with gold buckle.  This actually is a very pretty belt.  It's a little small, though.  It's always hard to include a clothing item in a box because there are SO many different sizes of people that you are automatically alienating a good number of them just by choosing a size.  I'm a size 4 and I think this belt is small.  It does say in her card and on the attached tag that you can exchange this for a different size but I don't know how difficult it is.  I think I will just keep this size since I do have the perfect dress to wear it with.

Value: $60"

Unless you are a small size 12 (i.e. really on the cusp of 10-12) I would proceed with extreme caution in exchanging it, and I think it is really shoddy that they claim it fits people who might be a size 14.  This is just ridiculous given current size 14 measurements (on most sites, between a 32 and sometimes up to a 35 inch waist)


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 5, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Maybe 12-14 in supermodel sizes???
> 
> This is the belt http://www.mmlafleur.com/shop/greenwich-avenue-ostrich
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I obviously didn't do my research before sending in my belt.  Now I'm expecting it not to fit because my waist is larger than 30 and 3/4 inches...   I wish I would've simply returned the box to quarterly.  Lesson learned.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 5, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> Thank you!  I obviously didn't do my research before sending in my belt.  Now I'm expecting it not to fit because my waist is larger than 30 and 3/4 inches...   I wish I would've simply returned the box to quarterly.  Lesson learned.


you all are measuring for a high waist to wear with dresses, correct?  Because that's how they are apparently meant to be worn.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Received my 1000 place box today. I'm not impressed. Not sure if it's even the full value but it was fun to try. I love Paris and was excited for this box. It's nice but not great. If the value was $25 to buy I think I would be more happy. I just think $50 too much for this. It was still a nice box to receive and I'm glad I tried. I'll most likely pass on the next one.


----------



## betsye (Aug 5, 2014)

I also got my 1000 places box today, and I actually liked it. That's the interesting thing about subscription boxes--someone's trash is someone else's treasure! It wasn't the best box I've ever gotten but I did enjoy it and will stay subscribed.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 5, 2014)

betsye said:


> I also got my 1000 places box today, and I actually liked it. That's the interesting thing about subscription boxes--someone's trash is someone else's treasure! It wasn't the best box I've ever gotten but I did enjoy it and will stay subscribed.


If I knew it were a location that I am really into/interested in, I would subscribe. Speaking of, has anyone seen the theme of the next box?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I...  The contents of Bekka Palmers box are... 

I'm speechless.

I'm so glad I cancelled it, although I cancelled it in favor of Rachel Yeomans, which turned out to be a dud too.

I see what everyone is saying and I agree.

Yes, this is a gamble and yes, we know that going into it.  At the same time, I think there is something to be said for a little Quarterly oversight or guidance over what is going in the boxes. 

I personally did not care for Rachel Yeomans box.  I didn't return it, though, because the belt grew on me (although if I grow any more, it won't fit).  Maybe I'm a chump for keeping it but it's the part of me that says I knew it was a crapshoot when I bought it.

Still!  Fool me once...  I've unsubbed from all my Quarterly boxes except Nina Garcia because I know she's good for it.  She's a big enough name that she's got connections and strings to pull for good stuff.  People like Rachel and Bekka Palmer do not. 

I have a feeling MSA isn't going to have many strings either.  One sub box isn't going to want their items in another company's sub box and she doesn't do beauty blogging at all.  I think she may try her best to get value out of her box but then again, her idea of value and mine can be two very different things. 

If Quarterly pulled some actually big name curators in, I would consider subscribing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't know if everyone noticed this, but it's standard practice for Quarterly to refund/return.  I know there was some discussion on here that stated it might not always be so easy...but it looks like part of the offer. From their site:

-Cancel Anytime, Money Back Guarantee, Only Pay When Box Ships


----------



## phanne (Aug 6, 2014)

IMO, the last two Nina boxes were jam packed with "stuff." Definitely got my money's worth, but nothing felt luxe like the first one. I like to get my money's worth on everything, but I wouldn't mind a box where I didn't get my money's worth, but the one or two items were freaking awesome.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 6, 2014)

Like it was said before  Nina and GQ are big  enough and connected enough to get us good stuff.  The others I do not think have as good connections.  I am following all the boxes as well as I can online. There are very few reviews up with so many boxes being offered, I am also very surprised at how little if anything some of there people say about there upcoming quarterly box on there websites.  If they gave a good spoiler any of these boxes they would pull more people in.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 6, 2014)

My 1000 places box was not charged because I switched bank cards, but I just got charged for Hitha's today.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

My  1000 places box finally showed up today. I love it.   The soap is from  provence where I spent much time last summer  It is a huge bar of  Honey almond. Yummy smelling.   The food lovers guide to paris is a large beautiful book 454 pages  . Filled with pictures and much more.  There a post its on pages sticking out  with notes on it for special places. Very well thought out.   There are no postcards.  There are 4 cards that are part  of a craft project where you can make cute little paper things. The  Eiffel tower  Moulin rouge  accordion theatre and un pue de paris  All places I have been to and loved dearly.     There is a beautiful card  from Henri Matisee  saying   There are always flowers for those who want to see them.  It is really beautiful and sweet and reminds me of the art of paris I so enjoyed.    There is a larger picture I have already hung up  with the Eiffel tower. The bonus magazine I will enjoy.  There is nothing I did not like in this box.   A food item might have been nice.   I am pleased and I will stay with  1000 places more.


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 7, 2014)

I ordered a shirt from the Rachel box... the In Style Essentials Classic Button Front.  I was intrigued by the fit feature that they send you a shirt based on your bra size.  I got the shirt today.  They did get the chest area right.  I'll give them that.  And the shoulders.  They fit.  But the waist is too slim for me.  I was hoping it would fit like a nice Brooks Brothers shirt, but it does not.  It looks horrible.  I must not be their target body type... Did anyone else order the shirt?  Did it fit?


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 8, 2014)

For those of you with kids, I have to say that I did like the one Bill Nye box that I got.  (#NYE02)  Although the value was right around the actual cost of the box, I thought it was fun and well-curated.  I did get this box for free but I would consider trying another one. At least it has creative products that I might not have tried otherwise.


----------



## ladyrox (Aug 9, 2014)

For those waiting on Hitha's #HGQ02, I'm fairly confident that this



Spoiler



Knitted Abstract Gold Lurex Eye Mask – Perpetual Shade http://www.perpetualshade.com/products/knitted-abstract-gold-lurex-eye-mask


will be one of the three items. It's "limited edition", comes in one of the prints she shared, retails for $69, is one of the items listed in the blog post where she said one of these items would be in the next box, and (finally) is a brand she has flagged as one of her faves in other blog posts.


----------



## feryn (Aug 10, 2014)

I haven't seen any mention of this, but I'm sorry if I missed it.  When I signed up for the Hitha on the Go #1 box, I read this on the website:

"I’m so pumped about this partnership that I’m giving away a Quarterly
box to one of you lucky ducks.  If you subscribe off the get go, no
worries – you’ll get my second box FREE."
The website address is http://www.hithaonthego.com/pack-perfect-quarterly/

I emailed Quarterly on the 6th and they have yet to respond as to why I was charges for box #2.  I'm not reading her message wrong, am I?


----------



## Deareux (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to pass on Hitha's box for now. The spoiler doesn't really appeal to me as I can sleep in broad daylight like a cat.

I. Am. A. Cat.


----------



## betsye (Aug 10, 2014)

feryn said:


> I haven't seen any mention of this, but I'm sorry if I missed it.  When I signed up for the Hitha on the Go #1 box, I read this on the website:
> 
> "I’m so pumped about this partnership that I’m giving away a Quarterly
> 
> ...


I think it means that the one person who wins will get the second box if they had been subscribed for the first box, not that everyone gets the second box free.


----------



## feryn (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Betsye!  I appearently could use a reading comprehension box.  High school was a long time ago


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 11, 2014)

feryn said:


> Thanks Betsye!  I appearently could use a reading comprehension box.  High school was a long time ago


I wouldn't be too harsh on yourself.  She didn't write that very clearly.  Maybe you will be the winner, after all though.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 12, 2014)

I think you are 100% correct on that spoiler.  I am not subscribed to this box but if I was, I would be VERY disappointed that THAT is the high-priced item. I would never pay $69 for something like that.



ladyrox said:


> For those waiting on Hitha's #HGQ02, I'm fairly confident that this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I think you are 100% correct on that spoiler.  I am not subscribed to this box but if I was, I would be VERY disappointed that THAT is the high-priced item. I would never pay $69 for something like that.


I am getting the box. Myself and a few friends actually signed up after seeing that spoiler.  I cant wait to see what  one I actually get.  The print one to me looks ugly and I am not sure I would use it.  Hope I get the black one if those are the 2. I will definitely use it when I travel it  Italy  with my daughter in the near future.  I cannot believe the retail value. That is insane.  I also stacked 4 coupons to get this box so I paid about  $30 dollars. They figured out this little trick and you cant stack the coupons only you firstbox10 now.  I will not pay full price for any of these boxes so not sure which ones I will buy in the future,


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I am getting the box. Myself and a few friends actually signed up after seeing that spoiler.  I cant wait to see what  one I actually get.  The print one to me looks ugly and I am not sure I would use it.  Hope I get the black one if those are the 2. I will definitely use it when I travel it  Italy  with my daughter in the near future.  I cannot believe the retail value. That is insane.  I also stacked 4 coupons to get this box so I paid about  $30 dollars. They figured out this little trick and you cant stack the coupons only you firstbox10 now.  I will not pay full price for any of these boxes so not sure which ones I will buy in the future,


It won't be all black. That's a photo of the inside of the mask.

I stacked coupon codes and paid $20 for this box. She said it'll be three items worth $100, one of which retails for $69. In the bigger picture, it's a small item so I don't care about the print all _that _much. While I wouldn't pay $69 myself for that specific item, I am happy to get it in a box for which I paid only $20.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> It won't be all black. That's a photo of the inside of the mask.
> 
> I paid stacked coupon codes and paid $20 for this box. She said it'll be three items worth $100, one of which retails for $69. In the bigger picture, it's a small item so I don't care about the print all _that _much. While I wouldn't pay $69 myself for that specific item, I am happy to get it in a box for which I paid only $20.


 stacked coupons like crazy for a few boxes. I am getting ninas next box for 50 dollars and the  and pattis box for  50 .   I used 50 dollors worth of stacked coupons on them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Stinks that you cant do that anymore. I cannot bring myself to pay  full price although  have for ninas box a bunch of times


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been looking for a review of the 1000 Places Paris box with photos or for quarterly to post a photo on its site, but I've not come across any. I did notice though that for the past few days that it says there is a waitlist for the next 1000 Places box, which ships in October.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I have been looking for a review of the 1000 Places Paris box with photos or for quarterly to post a photo on its site, but I've not come across any. I did notice though that for the past few days that it says there is a waitlist for the next 1000 Places box, which ships in October.


I posted a picture and review in this thread a while ago . I was very happy with the box and from it being sold out I think others were happy too.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I posted a picture and review in this thread a while ago . I was very happy with the box and from it being sold out I think others were happy too.


Really? I have seen no pictures and just went back to your post about the contents and see no photos.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Really? I have seen no pictures and just went back to your post about the contents and see no photos.


it is posted as a spoiler   


]


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> it is posted as a spoiler
> 
> 
> ]


That's not the 1000 Places box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> That's not the 1000 Places box.


woops  I am sorry  that's the bekka palmer..


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 13, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> That's not the 1000 Places box.


you can see a review here (managed to find it on instagram): http://www.handbagzen.com/2014/quarterly-1000-places-tll01/

it is a really disappointing box.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 13, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> you can see a review here (managed to find it on instagram): http://www.handbagzen.com/2014/quarterly-1000-places-tll01/
> 
> it is a really disappointing box.


THANKS!

I got the Sept. issue of Travel &amp; Leisure in the mail yesterday and the cover has the Eiffel Tower and the main story is about Paris. Would've been perfect for this box...

I am not a massive fan of Paris and I'll be getting Escape Monthly's Paris box soon, so I was glad I didn't get this one. I might be interested in future boxes depending on the local and if I'm able to apply any promo codes...I don't think I'd like to pay $50 for it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 13, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I got the Sept. issue of Travel &amp; Leisure in the mail yesterday and the cover has the Eiffel Tower and the main story is about Paris. Would've been perfect for this box...
> 
> I am not a massive fan of Paris and I'll be getting Escape Monthly's Paris box soon, so I was glad I didn't get this one. I might be interested in future boxes depending on the local and if I'm able to apply any promo codes...I don't think I'd like to pay $50 for it.


I got the 1000 places box and  was very happy with it, I get and am getting  14 different quarterly boxes.  This and Ninas and  unclutterer  have been my favorite so far.   I loved the contents of this box  and the note she included  the box was very thought out.   It  looked like it might not be great  but when I got everything   I changed my mind.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 13, 2014)

My Hitha was charged last week but shipped today USPS from CA.  Anyone get the EDU01 - back to college quarterly box?  Curious to see what's in it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 13, 2014)

25boxes said:


> My Hitha was charged last week but shipped today USPS from CA.  Anyone get the EDU01 - back to college quarterly box?  Curious to see what's in it.


I ordered it  didn't get it yet


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 13, 2014)

Oooh!!!


----------



## megabn (Aug 14, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I ordered a shirt from the Rachel box... the In Style Essentials Classic Button Front.  I was intrigued by the fit feature that they send you a shirt based on your bra size.  I got the shirt today.  They did get the chest area right.  I'll give them that.  And the shoulders.  They fit.  But the waist is too slim for me.  I was hoping it would fit like a nice Brooks Brothers shirt, but it does not.  It looks horrible.  I must not be their target body type... Did anyone else order the shirt?  Did it fit?


I ordered one.  Yes it fit the bust, but I'm muscular from rowing and weightlifting and my arms could barely fit into it.  I got the return label and mailed it back today.  Would have loved to have a white button down that actually fit, but not this one!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 15, 2014)

Several quarterly boxes are on sale right now for 30% off including the Glamour Box from Coc, Shuffle your Deck box from Book Riot, Five Senses box from Pharrell Williams and the Penmanship box from Dooce.  There were a couple of others too, but they are sold out.    http://www.bestofquarterly.com/summer-sale/?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=news


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

My Quarterly Back to college came today



Spoiler



It had a Rhondia notebook ( retail maybe $2) Looks like something you could get at CVS. A Grey goods Pencil pouch and water bottle that I found on etsy for $1. That was it. this cost $35 dollars so I feel really ripped off.




My Quarterly box Hitha on the go came today too.



Spoiler



The eyemask everyone has been posting, A flight001 customizable dopp kit ( looks like a black cosmetic case ) came with a Pen. A Baggu tote ( so happy to see this I love these) and a bag of nourish snack. The retail value on this box is good. Not like the last few I got. My baggu is gray in case anyone is wondering. I a satisfied with this box . I don't think I will keep her sub though unless there is a great spoiler in the future


       I still have Creative bug and unclutter quarterly coming this month.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I Received my shipping notice for my Rosario box. Am looking forward to spoilers if anyone receives theirs before me. Mine usually takes a week to get to me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

25boxes said:


> My Hitha was charged last week but shipped today USPS from CA.  Anyone get the EDU01 - back to college quarterly box?  Curious to see what's in it.


I posted the contents in a spoiler  !


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow I just checked my shipping and this box is being sent by UPS this time. Love that because it will arrive faster! Expected delivery is Wednesday.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 15, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> My Quarterly box Hitha on the go came today too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on Hitha's blog posts about surviving long flights, I thought the 



Spoiler



Baggu tote


would be in it! My box is still in transit and I'm leaving for the weekend so i won't get it until I'm back... I was _hoping _it'd arrive today but according to the tracking, I won't have such luck...


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cancelled my Rachel Yeomans box today... as much as I want to support a fellow Chicagoan, I can't take that chance of getting another box of contents I can't use.

I forgot that I had subscribed to the MSA box... let the countdown to September begin!


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Megan for posting.  I can't believe the Back to College box.  TERRIBLE!  (now I am being charged a week before things ship), but my boxes are not being sent USPS which is good.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

I just got an email from quarterly saying,  Coco does not with to continue her quarterly and her next box will not ship.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 15, 2014)

If you go to quarterly's tumblr - there is a code for $5 off at the end of the video.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I just got an email from quarterly saying,  Coco does not with to continue her quarterly and her next box will not ship.


Huh, wonder why. Her boxes weren't that great but I have a soft spot for blondes of a certain 'caliber' that are in on the joke and don't take themselves too seriously. Coco, Pam Anderson, Anna Nicole, Jayne Mansfield, etc.

I know Ice Loves Coco was cancelled and they're now working on a talk show. Maybe that has something to do with it? Or the issues that Quarterly has been having aren't limited just to subscribers.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 15, 2014)

Liz posted a spoiler for the MSA on her site



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 15, 2014)

I was excited to see the MSA spoiler. I was afraid this was going to be a box filled with single company subscription items like Honest Co, Nature Box or Fabletics stuff. I'm thrilled this isn't just a meta subscription, but an actual box of things she chose. From this one item, I'm guessing she has worked hard yo get things of value.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 16, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Liz posted a spoiler for the MSA on her site
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This box is already sold out! Oh well, I am interested to see the rest of the contents!


----------



## Deareux (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope someone cancels their MSA box! I really want that spoiler item!


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 17, 2014)

My first Hitha on the Go box was delivered yesterday so I was looking forward to getting home tonight so I could check it out in person! I am really happy with it! I thought the contents were good, very practical, and the letter explaining why she picked the four items, tips for surviving a long flight, as well as suggestions for using the items in our daily life were really good. Go Hitha!

More details on the items I got:



Spoiler



Perpetual Shade eye mask - $69

http://www.perpetualshade.com/products/knitted-abstract-gold-lurex-eye-mask

Got that pattern which is not my fave but also fine (previously she posted other prints they were considering but assume everyone's getting the same one). The mask is indeed _really _nice, and I'm looking forward to using it, but I can't imagine paying $69 though, so I am really psyched to get it in the box!!!!!! I have quite a few eye masks but none I really love...

Baggu Tote - $9
https://baggu.com/shop/standardbaggu/orange

I got the oranage which also matches the eye mask pretty nicely.

Flight 001 DIY Mini Dopp Kit - $22 on eBags.com (a month or so ago I saw this dopp kit was on clearance on Flight001.com, but I don't remember what they sold for there originally or while on clearance; obviously it wasn't dirt cheap or I'd have added it to my cart!)
http://www.ebags.com/product/flight-001/diy-mini-dopp/279118?productid=10318805

Nourish Snack/Mr Popular half-popped corn kernels - $2
http://shop.nourishsnacks.com/products/mr-popular



As mentioned previously I got this box for only $20 after stacking a bunch of promo codes. I want to keep subscribing, and probably will, although on the other hand, I am not sure how I feel about paying $50. I'm probably justifying it financially since it looks like TravelBox went belly up...) Once the next theme or spoiler is announced, I'll make a final decision then.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Aug 18, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> My Quarterly Back to college came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can contact Quarterly to return any box you are not happy with. They will send you a prepaid UPS label to return them. I returned Rachel's box and the 1000 places box as I was not happy with the value of either of those. They provided me a refund as soon as they received the box back. No questions asked.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> My first Hitha on the Go box was delivered yesterday so I was looking forward to getting home tonight so I could check it out in person! I am really happy with it! I thought the contents were good, very practical, and the letter explaining why she picked the four items, tips for surviving a long flight, as well as suggestions for using the items in our daily life were really good. Go Hitha!
> 
> More details on the items I got:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.  Thrilled that I didnt order.  Saw the samples - and knew that not only the color would be a mismatch for me, but the box as well. Made the mistake of getting the 1st one.  But I already have great travel items (and already stocked up on great Flight 001 items - not something that's been discontinued). $20 is good.  But $50???


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 18, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Liz posted a spoiler for the MSA on her site
> 
> YAY! Glad to get a spoiler!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> YAY! Glad to get a spoiler!


She obviously worked hard that's one amazin spoiler glad  I signed on


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 18, 2014)

shushu said:


> You can contact Quarterly to return any box you are not happy with. They will send you a prepaid UPS label to return them. I returned Rachel's box and the 1000 places box as I was not happy with the value of either of those. They provided me a refund as soon as they received the box back. No questions asked.


I  should have thought about it with  the becca palmer and back to school box


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 20, 2014)

For wander...there was...



Spoiler



Tarot cards, more astrology stuff, and an i-Ching book...


Glad I skipped that.

Ludo's is pretty much spoiled too and he posted an item too



Spoiler



a rooster-embroidered towel to go along with the BBQ items - isn't outdoor BBQ season ending soon?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Is anyone expecting any other August boxes?


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am expecting my Rosario Dawson box tomorrow. Was hoping to see spoilers but nothing yet. I will post what I receive tomorrow.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I received my Rosario box, and if though it was missing a small item I love it!!!



Spoiler



I received the poster with both Rosario and Jessica Alba's signature.

Kiehl's full size lip balm and hydro-plumping re-texturizing serum, trial size Kiehl's sunscreen.
From her studio 189NYC i received a full size duffel that hasn't been released for sale, fabric to make my own item, a lanyard, recycled beads, sunglasses, a message in a bottle (she made), a glow light and string. I was missing a carabiner that light up but i am okay with that. I also received the coolest bandanna. I will try to include some spoilers pics but i love her message about empowering women. I will keep this box active i really enjoyed it!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 20, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I received my Rosario box, and if though it was missing a small item I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! sounds like a great box cant wait to receive mine!  thanks so much for posting n wld love if u are able to share pix!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds cool!  I saw someone's Instagram pic, but everything was so tiny


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 20, 2014)

25boxes said:


> Sounds cool!  I saw someone's Instagram pic, but everything was so tiny


I'd love to see it too. what's the hashtag?


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I am going to try to post spoiler pics from my phone



Spoiler


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 21, 2014)

The bottom pic



Spoiler



the bag is pretty roomy and fully lined. The cheapest bag on that site was $195. The kiehls face serum was $58 alone so I feel like I got my money's worth. The biggest surprise was the size of the poster and that she got Jessica Alba to sign it also. It is definitely not a copy of a sig either because it's in red marker. I also received a bag of beads that are made from recycled glass. They are going to look awesome when I string them on a leather bracelet or necklace. So far my favorite $50 box!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I wish I got that one!!  Rosario Dawson... I'm gonna have to sign up  now for the second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey All,

I signed up for my first Nina box, because I stacked coupons, and I thought the next Quarter would be fall, since the last was summer. Now, I just received an email saying Nina is busy getting her box together that will feature winter, and it will ship sometime in October. So, are they skipping fall? Is that normal? I really love fall.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 21, 2014)

It does happen with delays. I can see this as a busy time with fashion week for her. I am excited though what she chooses as winter essentials.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I wish I got that one!! Rosario Dawson... I'm gonna have to sign up now for the second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I received a total of 13 items in the box and I absoulutely love it.I wore one of the items and was complimented on it because it's definitely unique. I was going to give up on the $50 dollar boxes all together but now I am definitely excited to see her next one!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I signed up for my first Nina box, because I stacked coupons, and I thought the next Quarter would be fall, since the last was summer. Now, I just received an email saying Nina is busy getting her box together that will feature winter, and it will ship sometime in October. So, are they skipping fall? Is that normal? I really love fall.


I'm confused. It moved from September to October.  They aren't skipping.  1st was end of Nov.  2nd was March. 3rd was beginning of July and now this moved to October. I don't think any of hers have been based on seasons.  Just supposed to be "quarterly"  - supposed to be around every 3 months.  Just sounds like she's busy.   Think you will still love it.  They have all been great - in their own ways.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I received a total of 13 items in the box and I absoulutely love it.I wore one of the items and was complimented on it because it's definitely unique. I was going to give up on the $50 dollar boxes all together but now I am definitely excited to see her next one!


Sounds great.  I wish I could get my hands on one of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

Nina doesn't really seem to do seasons.  I mean, she did included sunscreen in the summer one but that was about it.  I'm trying to think if there was anything springy in her second one...  That box had a floral wallet and green nail polish but those were the only 2 (out of the fifteen or whatever) that could be considered springy.

The first one had a stole but none of the other things were remotely wintery... in the slightest.  That came out in November.

So I guess its true that its not really seasons focused.

So who knows!! We could get anything!  Or should we consider "winter" a hint?!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I signed up for my first Nina box, because I stacked coupons, and I thought the next Quarter would be fall, since the last was summer. Now, I just received an email saying Nina is busy getting her box together that will feature winter, and it will ship sometime in October. So, are they skipping fall? Is that normal? I really love fall.


Oh, the other thing is this... you can certainly cancel if you don't like this particular quarterly focus.  Usually they don't give us hints - so it's good it says "focus on winter essentials" this time around. The haven't charge yet - they only do it once it ships.  So, it's super easy to cancel.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

I wonder if we will get a scarf?!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 22, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Oh, the other thing is this... you can certainly cancel if you don't like this particular quarterly focus. Usually they don't give us hints - so it's good it says "focus on winter essentials" this time around. The haven't charge yet - they only do it once it ships. So, it's super easy to cancel.


Thanks for the responses. I think I will hang in there, and see what goodies come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 22, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think I will hang in there, and see what goodies come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She tends to do really well. You can always sell, trade or gifts items (that's how I look at it). Think you will like it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think I will hang in there, and see what goodies come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what I hate about these subs.  No spoilers  I have tried at least 15 of them blindly.  The only place people even post contents is basically here.   There are 2 new subs that are $100 dollars each.  I cannot imagine just throwing that money down with no idea what you are getting.  I think we all know what Nina is going to give us and that is definitely a high retail value box. Most of the boxes I have got from quarterly have been a retail value less than the  50 dollar cost of the box.    For example the creative bug box I just got today.  2 pens and  a drawing pad. I tried some of these once blindly now I know more what to expect.   So far nina box is the best.   Liz box next month I expect to be good too  I will see what  The millionare matchmaker puts in here box I am getting that one too.   I don't know much about the beauty expert so I did not order her box however if its really good I will jump in on that one. I have heard from friends that  GQ is a great box I have never seen one .


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 22, 2014)

And the ones that are popular are sold out two subscriptions away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (poketo)


----------



## betsye (Aug 22, 2014)

25boxes said:


> And the ones that are popular are sold out two subscriptions away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (poketo)


I just got an email saying that Poketo will no longer be a curator for Quarterly and that their next box will not be shipped. I'm really disappointed because their box was one I REALLY liked.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 22, 2014)

betsye said:


> I just got an email saying that Poketo will no longer be a curator for Quarterly and that their next box will not be shipped. I'm really disappointed because their box was one I REALLY liked.


i got the same email abt veronica belmont (have loved her boxes) and brightest young things (new curator who hasnt even sent out a first box)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> i got the same email abt veronica belmont (have loved her boxes) and brightest young things (new curator who hasnt even sent out a first box)


I wonder why these people stop the boxes. There have been a bunch of them. When coco cancelled they gave me a 30 dollar credit. I thought that was great maybe you will get credit like I did if you ordered it


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I wonder why these people stop the boxes. There have been a bunch of them. When coco cancelled they gave me a 30 dollar credit. I thought that was great maybe you will get credit like I did if you ordered it


omg if they do that wld be awesome!  :lol:


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 23, 2014)

Poketo and Veronica Belmont seemed cool! I only got $5 off when evita was canceled (before it was curated)


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 25, 2014)

I want to buy a subscription (not sure which one), but I did a test run of stacking coupon codes and it didn't work. I put in the first code on the billing/shipping address page, then I hit next. When I get to the card info page I hit the back button, but it won't accept another code. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 25, 2014)

goldenstateerin said:


> I want to buy a subscription (not sure which one), but I did a test run of stacking coupon codes and it didn't work. I put in the first code on the billing/shipping address page, then I hit next. When I get to the card info page I hit the back button, but it won't accept another code. Am I doing something wrong?


doubtful. seems like they changed it so you cannot stack.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 25, 2014)

goldenstateerin said:


> I want to buy a subscription (not sure which one), but I did a test run of stacking coupon codes and it didn't work. I put in the first code on the billing/shipping address page, then I hit next. When I get to the card info page I hit the back button, but it won't accept another code. Am I doing something wrong?


It doesn't work that way anymore they found that we were doing that and changed the webpage so it cannot be done sadly


----------



## Padawan (Aug 28, 2014)

They just released 10 more boxes for My Subscription Addiction if anyone wanted one but didn't get one before they sold out. I signed up and used code FIRSTBOX10, so my total came out to only $40, which they won't charge you for until it ships next month.

Hurry if you are interested!


----------



## Deareux (Aug 28, 2014)

Padawan said:


> They just released 10 more boxes for My Subscription Addiction if anyone wanted one but didn't get one before they sold out. I signed up and used code FIRSTBOX10, so my total came out to only $40, which they won't charge you for until it ships next month.
> 
> Hurry if you are interested!


NNnnnoooooo!

And sold out!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> NNnnnoooooo!
> 
> And sold out!


Damn, sorry you didn't get one. I came and posted as soon as I saw the email.

I had wanted one, but missed it after it sold out when Liz posted her spoiler. I immediately signed up for notifications, and that's how I found out about this limited release of 10 more. Maybe you should sign up for notifications specifically for this box, too. Hopefully you'll get lucky if they release another batch. 

I am psyched to try the Tatcha powder! And full size to boot!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, I tried to get one too about 10 min ago but it was sold out. I tried to get on the waitlist, but it said since I'd already registered, they would send me an e-mail to update my waitlist preferences. No e-mail yet...


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 28, 2014)

OK, got confirmation e-mail for MSA waitlist.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jrbev16 (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Jessica Comingore box? I'm impatiently waiting! I tried to stalk for a spoiler - no luck.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 28, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> OK, got confirmation e-mail for MSA waitlist.


good luck


----------



## pasiphae7 (Aug 29, 2014)

jrbev16 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Jessica Comingore box? I'm impatiently waiting! I tried to stalk for a spoiler - no luck.


sorry no! the only thing ive managed to find is that the theme is "mornings" or something along those lines.  she posted it on her blog.  i signed up too and cant wait to see what she sends!

LINK http://blog.jessicacomingore.com/?s=quarterly


----------



## jrbev16 (Aug 29, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> sorry no! the only thing ive managed to find is that the theme is "mornings" or something along those lines.  she posted it on her blog.  i signed up too and cant wait to see what she sends!
> 
> LINK http://blog.jessicacomingore.com/?s=quarterly


I can't wait either! I emailed quarterly and they said her box was due to start shipping today. I also saw on quarterly she sold out! Maybe that's a good sign?? Haha this thread has me a little nervous.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 29, 2014)

MSA spoiler



Spoiler



Liz mentioned on her site that there will be a Juice Beauty lip gloss in her Quarterly box, and there will be one in the September Blush Mystery Beauty Box. I just got one in Teens Turn Green Conscious Collections...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

25boxes said:


> MSA spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... the Tatcha was good but this, not so much.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> That's what I hate about these subs.  No spoilers  I have tried at least 15 of them blindly.  The only place people even post contents is basically here.   There are 2 new subs that are $100 dollars each.  I cannot imagine just throwing that money down with no idea what you are getting.  I think we all know what Nina is going to give us and that is definitely a high retail value box. Most of the boxes I have got from quarterly have been a retail value less than the  50 dollar cost of the box.    For example the creative bug box I just got today.  2 pens and  a drawing pad. I tried some of these once blindly now I know more what to expect.   So far nina box is the best.   Liz box next month I expect to be good too  I will see what  The millionare matchmaker puts in here box I am getting that one too.   I don't know much about the beauty expert so I did not order her box however if its really good I will jump in on that one. I have heard from friends that  GQ is a great box I have never seen one .


I wish they did spoilers, too.  But then if they did everyone would cancel because  most of the boxes aren't "worth" it.

I think we are lucky that Nina Garcia's box has always been worth it (they might be crazy but they have insane value).  I also think she has fun putting it together.  And she likes to give hints!


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Just got an email that Rachel Yeomans box has been cancelled.


----------



## betsye (Aug 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Just got an email that Rachel Yeomans box has been cancelled.


Wow! That box seemed really popular. I wonder why so many boxes have been cancelled recently?


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 29, 2014)

betsye said:


> Wow! That box seemed really popular. I wonder why so many boxes have been cancelled recently?


I didn't get it, but it sounds like there were a lot of her boxes returned or people complained about it because that expensive belt was super tiny. Like a super high percentage of people complained... And I'm sure then cancelled...


----------



## tulosai (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly the Rachel box being cancelled may have been Quarterly's decision. I actually bet they lost some money on it because she sent a sized item and many people returned it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Just got an email that Rachel Yeomans box has been cancelled.


  omg  I wonder why.... I guess I can figure out why


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 30, 2014)

I returned my Rachel box and cancelled my subscription to her box. I just didn't like her enough to see the value in her box. 

I think with Quarterly you have to really like the curator and be willing to accept almost like a "fan club" box from the curator. I genuinely like Nina Garcia (I've read all of her books) so although I don't wear the spanglish stuff I think it's really appropriate to be in a box that SHE is curating. It's a big part of who she is as a person and she's pretty much putting together boxes of stuff that she likes and sending them out quarterly. 

Right now I'm subbed to the Nina Quarterly box and to the GQ box because my husband really geeks out on the Birchbox Man boxes. I think he just likes getting random presents in the mail as much as I do. LOL Additionally, he dresses up in a suit and tie and shaves everyday so the Birchbox Man boxes actually are right up his alley. Ditto for the GQ box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

I am sticking with  MSA    Nina  and  Patti for now.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I returned my Rachel box and cancelled my subscription to her box. I just didn't like her enough to see the value in her box.
> 
> I think with Quarterly you have to really like the curator and be willing to accept almost like a "fan club" box from the curator. I genuinely like Nina Garcia (I've read all of her books) so although I don't wear the spanglish stuff I think it's really appropriate to be in a box that SHE is curating. It's a big part of who she is as a person and she's pretty much putting together boxes of stuff that she likes and sending them out quarterly.
> 
> Right now I'm subbed to the Nina Quarterly box and to the GQ box because my husband really geeks out on the Birchbox Man boxes. I think he just likes getting random presents in the mail as much as I do. LOL Additionally, he dresses up in a suit and tie and shaves everyday so the Birchbox Man boxes actually are right up his alley. Ditto for the GQ box.


  I heard the   GQ one was great


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 30, 2014)

The GQ box is still available:

http://www.bestofquarterly.com/shop/gq-box

I'm not the intended audience for GQ, but I'd love the candle and burning papers. It looks like a great box. 

I didn't get Rachel's box, but it's sad that it's cancelled already. Even if Quarterly didn't cancel it, she may have realized she's not a good fit for box curation after the belt fiasco. Inexperienced curators probably just think of things they personally like, rather than the large audience they need to please. 

I'm a bit irritated with Quarterly at the moment because I ordered the Dooce penmanship box from the summer sale on the 22nd. It was $35 + $8 shipping, and it hasn't even left California yet. I thought if I was paying for shipping separately, they might have sent it by a faster method, but apparently not.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The GQ box is still available:
> 
> http://www.bestofquarterly.com/shop/gq-box
> 
> ...


 I wish they had the stacking coupons again. It will be hard for me to shell out full price on any of these  since I used stacked coupons   ( 30 dollars off ) on all my other boxes.   I seem to not be able to buy unless I have a coupon


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2014)

Did you guys see this?  Quarterly exposed by Style Girlfriend.  http://racked.com/tags/style-girlfriend


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting. she doesn't say anything truly negative. She's just starting her own subscription box so she can't be apart of Quarterly anymore. Or that's my guess. In that context, her comments make sense. She's promoting her box by saying it's going to be better than her Quarterly ones. If it's not for men, I'm interested!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Interesting. she doesn't say anything truly negative. She's just starting her own subscription box so she can't be apart of Quarterly anymore. Or that's my guess. In that context, her comments make sense. She's promoting her box by saying it's going to be better than her Quarterly ones. If it's not for men, I'm interested!


She said this - 

*I no longer felt confident that working together could result in the level of quality you deserve*

I think someone who has worked with a company for 2 years and then says this - is saying something.


----------



## s112095 (Aug 31, 2014)

It seems like she's saying the rapid growth is an issue. And it seems to be unfortunately on some boxes.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> She said this -
> 
> *I no longer felt confident that working together could result in the level of quality you deserve*
> 
> I think someone who has worked with a company for 2 years and then says this - is saying something.


l took that to mean she wanted everyone to know that the box she puts out on her Own will be better than her Quarterly box. But I did read her article and while it's pretty ambiguous, she wasn't happy with Whatever it was that changed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 25boxes (Sep 1, 2014)

If anything, it's making her seem like she wasn't the one who picked out the items, right?

The longer I have to wait for Quarterly boxes, the more boxes I want to unsubscribe from!  I just unsubscribed from Alexa Penavega (the only spoiler is that



Spoiler



there are going to be Skittles in the box and possibly her autograph


...) - I guess I am not familiar with her so much, so maybe that isn't the box for me.  Still on the fence if I want to be subscribed to MSA and Jessica Comingore...


----------



## 25boxes (Sep 1, 2014)

PS: Saffyra - you have incredible pictures on your blog!  jealous of your light and camera =)


----------



## pasiphae7 (Sep 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did you guys see this?  Quarterly exposed by Style Girlfriend.  http://racked.com/tags/style-girlfriend


omg thanks for sharing! @@Saffyra - i wld also be interesting in subscribing to SG's box! hers were one of the more consistent and better ones on quarterly.


----------



## aaaldd (Sep 2, 2014)

I've only subscribed to the Mizzfit (Bianca Jade) sub and so far I think it's been pretty great.  I just got my second box and inside were:

1) cool silver necklace that says "train hard" (very subtle)

2) flickable lip gloss

3) 2 samples of drink powders

4) 5 fitness dvd set - haven't tried it yet, but looks great

5) small book about learning when to quit

6) 50% off yoga mat coupon

maybe a few other small items I can't remember, but the dvd set and necklace are awesome.


----------



## jrbev16 (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure if you all have seen but MSA is delayed probably until next week. They didn't get enough of an certain item in.

Also, I finally received a billing notice for the Jessica Comingore box. I am guessing this is a good sign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 3, 2014)

jrbev16 said:


> Not sure if you all have seen but MSA is delayed probably until next week. They didn't get enough of an certain item in.
> 
> Also, I finally received a billing notice for the Jessica Comingore box. I am guessing this is a good sign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Liz also mentioned "if you’re on the waitlist, there are a few more openings, so watch out for an email in the next few days!"


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 3, 2014)

Since I have a young school-age child, I reupped for the Bill Nye box. The theme is climate change and they showed a spoiler of a cute solar-powered light on Facebook.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 3, 2014)

aaaldd said:


> I've only subscribed to the Mizzfit (Bianca Jade) sub and so far I think it's been pretty great.  I just got my second box and inside were:
> 
> 1) cool silver necklace that says "train hard" (very subtle)
> 
> ...


I just got it too and love it. It's my 1st one and I'm definitely going to keep it. I love that she really responds in other places. She really wants it to be perfect and is taking feedback and opinions on her ideas for the next boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ugh, more delays. Seems like that's becoming the norm with Quarterly.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Ugh, more delays. Seems like that's becoming the norm with Quarterly.


Who got delayed this time? MSA?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2014)

s112095 said:


> Who got delayed this time? MSA?


Yeah, it's MSA. She said something came in and it was incomplete or something. A totally legit reason, but you'd think this would be a rare thing!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 5, 2014)

Six more MSA boxes just got released, hurry and go grab one if you can! I used coupon code FIRSTBOX10 to save $10 on mine, since I have never subbed to a quarterly box before.

Hurry!

https://quarterly.co/products/mysubscriptionaddiction


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

Already gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Bummer.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got a email that patti stangers box was cancelled. The timing wasn't right for her.  Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## betsye (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got an email that the Jesse Kornbluth/The Head Butler box is being canceled. I'm super bummed about this one. 

I really wonder what is going on with Quarterly lately. A bunch of the boxes have been discontinued, as we've discussed here. I just wonder why. 

EDIT: and I just went to my account page...looks like 1000 places is gone, too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

betsye said:


> Just got an email that the Jesse Kornbluth/The Head Butler box is being canceled. I'm super bummed about this one.
> 
> I really wonder what is going on with Quarterly lately. A bunch of the boxes have been discontinued, as we've discussed here. I just wonder why.
> 
> EDIT: and I just went to my account page...looks like 1000 places is gone, too.


and   patti stanger


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 5, 2014)

betsye said:


> Just got an email that the Jesse Kornbluth/The Head Butler box is being canceled. I'm super bummed about this one.
> 
> I really wonder what is going on with Quarterly lately. A bunch of the boxes have been discontinued, as we've discussed here. I just wonder why.
> 
> EDIT: and I just went to my account page...looks like 1000 places is gone, too.


I wondered if 1000 Places would stick around -- the first box was postponed multiple times and then as soon as it shipped, the 2nd box was marked 'sold out,' which I thought was odd since quite a few people didn't like the box and said they cancelled (I read a few postive comments about the first box, but mostly I read negative ones).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 5, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> and   patti stanger


Whoa. I just looked . My subscription is gone. Did they notify anyone?


----------



## betsye (Sep 5, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I wondered if 1000 Places would stick around -- the first box was postponed multiple times and then as soon as it shipped, the 2nd box was marked 'sold out,' which I thought was odd since quite a few people didn't like the box and said they cancelled (I read a few postive comments about the first box, but mostly I read negative ones).


Yeah, I liked the box well enough to stick around for another shipment, but I know a lot of people didn't care for it. It seems like they're pulling the plug super fast--both 1000 places and Rachel Yeomans only got one box, right?

(I'm just guessing it's Quarterly pulling the plug on some of these...if this was a mass exodus of curators, that could indicate a big problem.)


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 5, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Whoa. I just looked . My subscription is gone. Did they notify anyone?


 I received an email about it today. I was pretty bummed because I was looking forward to this box. I hope they don't cancel the Nina Garcia box. I just have a bad feeling they might not be around much longer. Seems strange they are having so many boxes canceled some before they are even sent.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I received an email about it today. I was pretty bummed because I was looking forward to this box. I hope they don't cancel the Nina Garcia box. I just have a bad feeling they might not be around much longer. Seems strange they are having so many boxes canceled some before they are even sent


This is a bad sign.  I am not sure they are staying in bussinsees with this going on. Either curators are quitting or they are letting them go both bad signs


----------



## vanstoj (Sep 5, 2014)

I am new to this forum, but it looks that between this morning and this evening six boxes were canceled. Patti Stanger,Kath younger, Stanford design, 1000places, and 1 more. This makes about 15 boxes gone in the past 30 days. They recently posted that they were hitting refresh. They may be cutting down so they can hopefully focus on a fewer number of curators and a better quality box. From a business point of view, if they got a lot of returns or a box dust sell well it makes sense to stop it. Also there are a lot similar boxes out there so I wouldn't be surprised to see some of the chef boxes go and creatively as well as some of the lesser known celebs. I am subscribed to MSA,Arianna Huff, and Nina and so far none of those have been cancelled.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 5, 2014)

They added A TON of new curators recently though too...

I can't imagine they'd choose to get rid of Nina. That one's way too popular. If anything, she'd possibly leave them and start her own!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 5, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> They added A TON of new curators recently though too...
> 
> I can't imagine they'd choose to get rid of Nina. That one's way too popular. If anything, she'd possibly leave them and start her own!


I think she sits on the board.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm really curious about how the process works. First, I imagine that creating a high value box with any profit is much more difficult than we realize. Then I wonder how much of the profit from like a $50 box goes to shipping materials and logistics, whatever the cut would be to Quarterly and then whatever is left over for the curator. I bet it's peanuts but lots of actual work going into making a really good box happen. And then I wonder who takes the hit when the boxes flop and are returned. Some people, like Nina, might have a natural knack for box curation or lots of connections (and probably an assistant or team) to make a good worthwhile box happen every few months, others, like Rachel, may not. But Nina has been on TV for years and has written several books and is the editor for a magazine…Rachel is just a girl with a blog. 

I bet it's the actual curators that are jumping ship because they might be the ones taking hits for the returned boxes and are getting very little in profit from the box to begin with.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm really curious about how the process works. First, I imagine that creating a high value box with any profit is much more difficult than we realize. Then I wonder how much of the profit from like a $50 box goes to shipping materials and logistics, whatever the cut would be to Quarterly and then whatever is left over for the curator. I bet it's peanuts but lots of actual work going into making a really good box happen. And then I wonder who takes the hit when the boxes flop and are returned. Some people, like Nina, might have a natural knack for box curation or lots of connections (and probably an assistant or team) to make a good worthwhile box happen every few months, others, like Rachel, may not. But Nina has been on TV for years and has written several books and is the editor for a magazine…Rachel is just a girl with a blog.
> 
> I bet it's the actual curators that are jumping ship because they might be the ones taking hits for the returned boxes and are getting very little in profit from the box to begin with.


some of these are first boxes being cancelled before they even exist..


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 5, 2014)

I think it's because it's more difficult than it actually seems to put a good box together for whatever budget that they're allotted. For a $50 purchase price I bet the curators only really have about $20 - $25 to spend per box on the contents. Maybe Quarterly is becoming more involved with curators and axing the less than stellar boxes before they're released. IDK.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hitha on the Go posted a bit about curating her 2nd box after having mixed reviews of her first

http://www.hithaonthego.com/hgq02/

I thought her post gave some insight into the process (not easy but fun) and that she "personally negotiated with brands" to get the items together.

She of course didn't say how much of the $50 charge she gets to use per box...


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 6, 2014)

Is there a specific Quarterly trade thread? I tried using the MUT's search function but ever since the redesign that's been hit and miss for me. TIA!


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 6, 2014)

I got my Book Riot box a couple of days ago and I think it's great. It came with the following items:

"Read Harder" water bottle

"Read" Sticker - 4x6

8 x 10 Print - "I have always imagined paradise will be a kind of library - Jorge Luis Borges" 

4 x 6 Print - "They slipped briskly into an intimacy from which they never recovered - F. Scott Fitzgerald" - this smaller print is on the same quality cardstock, but also has information about the company printed on the back

"As you wish" button

Ebook code - "Maps and Legends" by Michael Chabon

What We See When We Read by Peter Mendelsund w/ copied post-it notations from the author

The Salinger Contract by Adam Langer w/ copied note from the author


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 7, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Is there a specific Quarterly trade thread? I tried using the MUT's search function but ever since the redesign that's been hit and miss for me. TIA!


That's a good idea. I'm curious too.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone recommend one of their boxes? I have never tried anything made by them before.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Does anyone recommend one of their boxes? I have never tried anything made by them before.


I only get the Hitha on the Go box, which focuses on packing solutions, and I thought #HGQ02 was great (http://www.hithaonthego.com/inside-hgq02/) if you are interested in travel-related stuff.

Nina Garcia seems to be the most popular one if you're interested in makeup and lifestyle boxes. It's an expensive box but you seem to get a lot for it. I imagine My Subscription Addiction will be good but the first one hasn't shipped yet to say for sure.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Does anyone recommend one of their boxes? I have never tried anything made by them before.


I love Quarterly. I would recommend you start with Nina Garcia because she delivers high above the price point and I have always really enjoyed her boxes.

That said, if you want to start smaller and you like organizing things (like I do) then try Unclutterer. Totally different subject (no beauty or fashion) but very practical. Note that Quarterly generally doesn't emphasize value but curation. You might end up with a box where the items it contains are worth a little less than the price you paid but in theory the curation makes up for the rest of it. (E.g., if you are a huge Coco fan then maybe you really place a high value on her "kiss print".) Individual curators, like Nina, may end up delivering a lot more value just based on what they personally have access to. 

I'm very curious to see what's in the MSA box. I was on a trip when it was released and so it's been wait listed for a while. I shockingly somehow snuck a subscription into Arianna Huffington's box last night when it was available for 5 minutes. (I'm still not sure I believe it worked, but it's showing on my account page.) That one had also been wait listed for a while. 

Yay Quarterly!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have also really liked quarterly's unclutterer, book riot and Nina boxes and have subbed to them for a while.

For new boxes, like GQ a lot (kept that) and am trying out Ariana and Jessica Comingore

Agree with other posters that these boxes are really abt curation and that alot comes down to personal taste. Hope u find a box that you really like!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

I have tried a lot of boxes too.   For me the best dollar value has come from  Nina and  GQ


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 8, 2014)

Sad story:  I tried to trade my Nina Garcia Otterbox code because I don't have an iphone but had to cancel the trade as I lost the code.  This morning I found it in my kindergarten daughter's backpack... too late to use.  Oh well, I still don't have an iphone, so I guess all is well.

In other news... hopefully I'll be getting my MizFit Quarterly box today and hopefully MSA ships soon!


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I received a response from Quarterly concerning the cancellation of boxes:


----------



## Sherr (Sep 11, 2014)

The next (second) MSA box is now available for mailing in November, used FIRSTBOX10 for $10 off … hurry!


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 11, 2014)

I got charged for the Arianna Huffington box yesterday!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 11, 2014)

Sherr said:


> The next (second) MSA box is now available for mailing in November, used FIRSTBOX10 for $10 off … hurry!


 The coupon only works if you never ordered from quarterly before and even then it sometimes does not work


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've used the code on all three of my new subs. Did they just change it?


----------



## Padawan (Sep 11, 2014)

Has anybody ever had any billing issues with Quarterly? I lost my card yesterday at the store (probably dropped it like a dope) and so I called my issuer and they are sending me a new one,  but it likely won't be here until Tuesday or Wednesday.

Meanwhile, I forgot about Quarterly billing me for MSA, so of course it declined yesterday. Will I be OK waiting until Tue or Wed? It gave me a link to correct so they could re-bill. If I fill that in, how long until they re-bill me? I looked on their site and there was nothing in the FAQ about billing. I emailed, but who knows how long that might take. Can anyone shed some light? I would really hate to have them cancel my sub. I was really looking forward to trying the Tatcha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Argghh! If only they had charged on time, none of this would have been an issue. Damn delays!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 11, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I received a response from Quarterly concerning the cancellation of boxes:


Hmm, interesting response from them. Looking forward to seeing what changes &amp; hopefully improvements are being made. 

Got billed for Liz's box yesterday. Should ship out tomorrow according her site. It has been very cool to have her post some behind the scene scoop. I am excited to see what else is in the box, although the Tatcha kinda makes the whole thing. Not to mention I stacked coupons and got it for $20!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 11, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I got charged for the Arianna Huffington box yesterday!


Me too! And I subscribed to MSA since I missed the first one. I hope your boxes are all good!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Has anybody ever had any billing issues with Quarterly? I lost my card yesterday at the store (probably dropped it like a dope) and so I called my issuer and they are sending me a new one,  but it likely won't be here until Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> Meanwhile, I forgot about Quarterly billing me for MSA, so of course it declined yesterday. Will I be OK waiting until Tue or Wed? It gave me a link to correct so they could re-bill. If I fill that in, how long until they re-bill me? I looked on their site and there was nothing in the FAQ about billing. I emailed, but who knows how long that might take. Can anyone shed some light? I would really hate to have them cancel my sub. I was really looking forward to trying the Tatcha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Argghh! If only they had charged on time, none of this would have been an issue. Damn delays!


I haven't had an issue but they usually respond to emails within 24 hours. Hopefully it gets sorted!


----------



## Sherr (Sep 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> The coupon only works if you never ordered from quarterly before and even then it sometimes does not work


I used the code successfully this morning and I already subscribe to the Nina Garcia box.  Maybe there's a glitch in the system that come and goes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 11, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I used the code successfully this morning and I already subscribe to the Nina Garcia box.  Maybe there's a glitch in the system that come and goes.


 That stinks for me I cannot get the coupon to ever work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   its firstbox10   ?


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> That stinks for me I cannot get the coupon to ever work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   its firstbox10   ?


Perhaps you are copying and pasting and leaving an empty space at the end or something? Some times a space at the end throws off promo codes.


----------



## Sherr (Sep 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> That stinks for me I cannot get the coupon to ever work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   its firstbox10   ?


Should be FIRSTBOX10, all in caps.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 11, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> Is anyone getting the Eva Scrivo box? A box full of hair and makeup? It could be awesome if it's done right. I'm trying to use the "firstbox10" code but it's not working. Most likely because I already used it for boxes that I then decided not to get. I wish I was able to see in to the future with these codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just coming to ask about this box and to see if anyone is subscribing. 

It's described as having Fashion, Lifestyle and Beauty items. Nina's box is described as Beauty, Fashion and Home. I am not sure how different lifestyle items are from home items, but I really want to find out....eek


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 11, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I was just coming to ask about this box and to see if anyone is subscribing.
> 
> It's described as having Fashion, Lifestyle and Beauty items. Nina's box is described as Beauty, Fashion and Home. I am not sure how different lifestyle items are from home items, but I really want to find out....eek


I just received an email from Quarterly saying that if I buy her box that I'll also get a free $60 blow out at one of her salons… it's tempting me to sign up!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 11, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I just received an email from Quarterly saying that if I buy her box that I'll also get a free $60 blow out at one of her salons… it's tempting me to sign up!


It's times like these I wish I lived in NY...*sigh*


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I was just coming to ask about this box and to see if anyone is subscribing.
> 
> It's described as having Fashion, Lifestyle and Beauty items. Nina's box is described as Beauty, Fashion and Home. I am not sure how different lifestyle items are from home items, but I really want to find out....eek


I had subscribed to it pretty early on. But I tend to try lots of boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I just received an email from Quarterly saying that if I buy her box that I'll also get a free $60 blow out at one of her salons… it's tempting me to sign up!


Anyone who gets it and doesn't live in NYC can certainly pass along to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pasiphae7 (Sep 13, 2014)

just got an email from quarterly, dooce box is cancelled too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> just got an email from quarterly, dooce box is cancelled too.


Disappointing! I didn't subscribe, but I got the penmanship box from the summer sale and am really enjoying it. I even got a frame for the print that came in the box. I was hoping to see more from them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

I am really curious at to why so many boxes are being cancelled.  It makes me uncomfortable with them and them look bad   IMO


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

Nina Garcia is sold out, I was going to try that as my first quarterly box based on this thread. How often do they pull from the wait list?  

Now time to check out MSA page to see what other types of boxes I might like. I ordered PSMH and FFF.

Edit: Is the MizzFit like the Jason Ferruggia but for women?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Nina Garcia is sold out, I was going to try that as my first quarterly box based on this thread. How often do they pull from the wait list?
> 
> Now time to check out MSA page to see what other types of boxes I might like. I ordered PSMH and FFF.
> 
> Edit: Is the MizzFit like the Jason Ferruggia but for women?


  I have been on waitlist and never got a box from it.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

After reading reviews, I am trying the MizzFit box for November. The code worked for me, I just typed it in, I didn't try the copy/paste.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 13, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> It's times like these I wish I lived in NY...*sigh*


I wish that everyday. I'm actually thinking I'll be in NYC for my 30th b-day but I think that code might be expired by February.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I have been on waitlist and never got a box from it.


I think the waitlist feature just puts you on a mailing list. Then they email you if a box is available and you can go subscribe.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I think the waitlist feature just puts you on a mailing list. Then they email you if a box is available and you can go subscribe.


Well that sucks but is good for the future. I want this coming Nina Garcia Box though. I am already waiting until November for the MizzFit box. Guess it will be better for my wallet this way. 

Now to find a Ski/Snowboard box! I am becoming addicted within a week.


----------



## roohound (Sep 15, 2014)

I am on the fence about subscribing to the MSA box. I need another subscription like I need a hole in the head, but this one has promise. But I'm also wary of a brand new box plus it seems like quarterly is having a few issues - especially with pushing box shipments back.

Is anyone getting the first box and can update me on what your shipping time looks like? I'm torn between going ahead and subscribing now or waiting until I see if the first box revealing is going to be enough temptation to go ahead and order the second.


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sort of offtopic: I received my Unclutterer box.  It is a box of bandaids.  It's supposed to be a first aid kit, which is great because I need one.  However, when you open it...bandaids.  Quarterly's really letting me down here.

Edited: I guess I like the word box way too much.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 15, 2014)

roohound said:


> I am on the fence about subscribing to the MSA box. I need another subscription like I need a hole in the head, but this one has promise. But I'm also wary of a brand new box plus it seems like quarterly is having a few issues - especially with pushing box shipments back.
> 
> Is anyone getting the first box and can update me on what your shipping time looks like? I'm torn between going ahead and subscribing now or waiting until I see if the first box revealing is going to be enough temptation to go ahead and order the second.


You can subscribe to MSA and Quarterly won't bill you until it ships in November. IMO once the reviews are out and the MSA box proves to be fabulous then it's going to wait list really fast so you might as well subscribe and then just cancel it if you change your mind. It's super easy on the Quarterly site to do that.

Quarterly always pushes box shipments around for various reasons so that's not new. Liz explained in her blog that the reason for one delay had to do with her going back to them and asking them to change how they were packing one of the items (which changed the size of the box).

It takes almost two weeks from when you're billed to get your box. I've found that I'll receive notice that I was billed and then I'll get tracking information almost a week later. Then it will take about 2-4 days after I get tracking for the box to get to me. This whole process bothered me to tears in the beginning but now I'm used to it!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 15, 2014)

VeeVeeLaFranc3 said:


> Sort of offtopic: I received my Unclutterer box.  It is a box of bandaids.  It's supposed to be a first aid kit, which is great because I need one.  However, when you open it...bandaids.  Quarterly's really letting me down here.
> 
> Edited: I guess I like the word box way too much.


Yeah, actually I had the same impression. The container was really nice but I honestly don't need a bunch of bandaids. I already have those! (And mine are cute and have cartoons on them!) I was a little disappointed.

Unclutterer usually tries to make a point of uncluttering our lives (at least that's the idea) so I sent them a tweet asking if we're meant to integrate our other first aid stuff into the kit because otherwise I just end up with more clutter. It is a really nice box though. Maybe if I use up some of the stuff that it's packed full of (like that instant ice pack) then I'll be able to put some of my other stuff in there.


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Sep 15, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Yeah, actually I had the same impression. The container was really nice but I honestly don't need a bunch of bandaids. I already have those! (And mine are cute and have cartoons on them!) I was a little disappointed.
> 
> Unclutterer usually tries to make a point of uncluttering our lives (at least that's the idea) so I sent them a tweet asking if we're meant to integrate our other first aid stuff into the kit because otherwise I just end up with more clutter. It is a really nice box though. Maybe if I use up some of the stuff that it's packed full of (like that instant ice pack) then I'll be able to put some of my other stuff in there.


I don't think I can justify spending $50 on this when amazon has for like half the price, better curated and actually more practical and useful first aid kits.  Quarterly boxes have been so meh lately.  I really hope the MSA and NG boxes knock it out of the park.  Otherwise, my sub list is going to get way shorter.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 16, 2014)

VeeVeeLaFranc3 said:


> I don't think I can justify spending $50 on this when amazon has for like half the price, better curated and actually more practical and useful first aid kits.  Quarterly boxes have been so meh lately.  I really hope the MSA and NG boxes knock it out of the park.  Otherwise, my sub list is going to get way shorter.


Yes, and I haven't received a response to my tweet. I'm beginning to feel Unclutterer is trying to outfit someone for their first apartment and this kit was the first thing that was truly customized for Unclutterer, whereas with previous boxes you could pretty easily just cherry pick the items you liked and buy them separately.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone got any shipping on liz MSA box.  I was charged last week nothing since then


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

She posted on her site that she was not happy with the way one of the items would be shipped and it needed to be wrapped differently. That alone meant they needed bigger boxes, they are suppose to ship on Thursday.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 16, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Has anyone got any shipping on liz MSA box.  I was charged last week nothing since then


I have found that it takes a week from the time I am charged to receive the tracking information from Quarterly. This seems typical for all boxes.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 17, 2014)

MSA tracking rec'd!!!!! So excited!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

LetsGeaux said:


> MSA tracking rec'd!!!!! So excited!


 me too


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> me too


And I just got my Arianna Huffington tracking. I think they're on the same schedule! I'm very excited for those of you who got the MSA box though. I really wish I managed to get that before it sold out!


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

So looking forward to see what you get in the MSA box!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahh, so jealous of those who got their MSA tracking! I had a lost card issue last week when they billed, so it failed. I emailed and they responded on Monday saying that I would be billed again "shortly" and my box would be on its way this week. But I still haven't been billed. There is $40 burning a hole in my account just for this box. I emailed again this morning but still no response. 

So when is the ETA for everyone's boxes? Can't wait for some spoilers! I always seem to be one of the last to get my boxes. My Sept PSMH box just initiated yesterday, with no estimated delivery date yet. Probably 7-9 days, like usual. Le sigh.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Ahh, so jealous of those who got their MSA tracking! I had a lost card issue last week when they billed, so it failed. I emailed and they responded on Monday saying that I would be billed again "shortly" and my box would be on its way this week. But I still haven't been billed. There is $40 burning a hole in my account just for this box. I emailed again this morning but still no response.
> 
> So when is the ETA for everyone's boxes? Can't wait for some spoilers! I always seem to be one of the last to get my boxes. My Sept PSMH box just initiated yesterday, with no estimated delivery date yet. Probably 7-9 days, like usual. Le sigh.


I live in OR and the box ships from CA. It usually takes 2-4 days (excluding Sundays) from when I get the tracking info for it to arrive. Assuming MSA is shipping USPS. (I know #ARI01 is shipping USPS.)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 17, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Yes, and I haven't received a response to my tweet. I'm beginning to feel Unclutterer is trying to outfit someone for their first apartment and this kit was the first thing that was truly customized for Unclutterer, whereas with previous boxes you could pretty easily just cherry pick the items you liked and buy them separately.


And they never responded to my tweet so I'm not feeling the love. I ended up unsubscribing. I think for the kit I'll go through and sort it and integrate my existing first aid stuff. (I probably do have too much and it would be handy to unclutter.) 

Then I can just watch the future boxes and buy the one-off items I like separately.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 17, 2014)

So excited for the MSA box!! Got my tracking and it's already in Compton so hopefully I'll get mine tomorrow or Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

I broke down and subscribed so I'll be getting the next box.  Thank you to everyone who helped feed my addiction lol  I figured this first box will set the tone.  if this first box is incredible, I want to be in line for the next one.  If it's meh, I have time to unsubscribe and I'm not out any $$$.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

I am freakishly excited for the MSA box to arrive. Frantically checking Instagram for possible spoilers. I'm not usually like this. I need to see some spoilers (or receive my box) so I can get on with my life!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> I am freakishly excited for the MSA box to arrive. Frantically checking Instagram for possible spoilers. I'm not usually like this. I need to see some spoilers (or receive my box) so I can get on with my life!


I feel the same way, except they haven't even charged me for mine yet! Hurry up, Quarterly! I can only wait for spoilers now.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So excited for the MSA box!! Got my tracking and it's already in Compton so hopefully I'll get mine tomorrow or Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hooray! I'm jealous. Still waiting for mine to make it to the east coast.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in AZ, so hopefully it won't take long for MSA to get to me!! Prayer circle I get it by Friday!


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

Just saw Liz say on her blog that there will be 5 items in the first MSA box and the total value is "more than $100."


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahh, so we already know two items from spoilers, that leaves three mystery items, one of which was damaged in transit, so had to be re-packaged. What could still be usable, but not perfect if damaged during shipping? Hmmm ... someone suggested eyeshadow, and that's probably a good guess. Maybe a food item too, something that got squashed and was still edible? Hmmm ...


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Ahh, so we already know two items from spoilers, that leaves three mystery items, one of which was damaged in transit, so had to be re-packaged. What could still be usable, but not perfect if damaged during shipping? Hmmm ... someone suggested eyeshadow, and that's probably a good guess. Maybe a food item too, something that got squashed and was still edible? Hmmm ...


2 items from spoilers!? Please share! I think I only know one.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> 2 items from spoilers!? Please share! I think I only know one.



I don't know how to do a spoiler on here, I have never actually done one before. Halp!


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

I only knew about the one item too...the



Spoiler



Tatcha powder


but that's it


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 17, 2014)

so the two items bring it up to $80 known value so far.  The other spoiler is 

 



Spoiler



Juice Beauty lip gloss



The other three items will be at least $20 value.


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan, to do a spoiler type this

[!spoiler] type your spoiler here [!/spoiler] but remove the exclamation marks

Hope this helps!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 17, 2014)

roohound said:


> Padawan, to do a spoiler type this
> 
> [!spoiler] type your spoiler here [!/spoiler] but remove the exclamation marks
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! somebody else already posted it, but I will keep this in mind for next time!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 17, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I don't know how to do a spoiler on here, I have never actually done one before. Halp!


If you are using the desktop version of MUT you can also use the Special BBCode button on the text editor (its the 3rd button from the top left). Just use the drop down menu to select "Spoiler" and it will bring up a window where you can type your spoiler in without having to do the code yourself.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> so the two items bring it up to $80 known value so far.  The other spoiler is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Now I'm even more excited for the box to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 17, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> And I just got my Arianna Huffington tracking. I think they're on the same schedule! I'm very excited for those of you who got the MSA box though. I really wish I managed to get that before it sold out!


g
On Quarterly's website, it says Arianna H will ship in November? Will that be Box #2? Since you just got a shipping notice? Thanks


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 18, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Ahh, so we already know two items from spoilers, that leaves three mystery items, one of which was damaged in transit, so had to be re-packaged. What could still be usable, but not perfect if damaged during shipping? Hmmm ... someone suggested eyeshadow, and that's probably a good guess. Maybe a food item too, something that got squashed and was still edible? Hmmm ...


I was reading through comments on a recent post and she said there would be no food in the box. Perhaps it is an eyeshadow? IDK, two makeup items though?


----------



## shabs (Sep 18, 2014)

Woo, my MSA quarterly box is going to be delivered today.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I was reading through comments on a recent post and she said there would be no food in the box. Perhaps it is an eyeshadow? IDK, two makeup items though?


Yeah, I read that, too. It does seem strange that we would get eyeshadow AND lipgloss in the same box, especially with a health/beauty product like the Tatcha in there as well. Hmmm. We just need some damn spoilers already!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2014)

candles can get ruined in transit if they are not packaged well too


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Woo, my MSA quarterly box is going to be delivered today.


So lucky! Please post spoilers when you can!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 18, 2014)

Soooooooooo... my MSA box is already delivered (or so says my tracking) but I'm at work and will probably stay late. Hopefully someone gets to post spoilers before me!


----------



## shabs (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay ladies.  Here are the box contents!!



Spoiler



Fig + Yarrow Cardamom Coffee Body Scrub
Raw Naturals Candle in Chai Latte
Simonetta Infinity Knit Scarf in grey herringbone pattern
Tatcha Polish Classic Rice Enzyme Powder
Juice Beauty Lip Gloss 

Everything seems to be full sized.  Combined retail value = $151

a few codes:
Just fab 75% off code, Tatcha free ds cleansing oil w/ purchase code, 20% off fig and yarrow code

Impressed w/ curation =)


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Okay ladies.  Here are the box contents!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Okay ladies.  Here are the box contents!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question...at least until pics get posted...



Spoiler



Is that candle a wooden wick? If so, those are amazing!! I love the sound they make when burning.


----------



## shabs (Sep 18, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> naturalactions said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Thanks!! Liz did a great job curating! I hope some of these items end up on trade lists for people like me who missed out.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Okay ladies.  Here are the box contents!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an incredibly well-curated selection of products! Leave it to Liz to put together a box on par with Popsugar. I think this is the best Quarterly box I've seen.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh, so excited! Why hasn't Quarterly billed me?! They said Monday it would be "shortly." No response to yesterday's email. I am dying over here, I better get this box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoiler



My scarf is blue and dark red and not herringbone it is soft and wonderful. I am thinking there may be variations on the scarf.


----------



## shabs (Sep 18, 2014)

Picture of MSA box



Spoiler







Fig + Yarrow Cardamom Coffee Body Scrub

Raw Naturals Candle in Chai Latte
Simonetta Infinity Knit Scarf in grey herringbone pattern
Tatcha Polish Classic Rice Enzyme Powder
Juice Beauty Lip Gloss 

GREAT JOB LIZ!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Picture of MSA box
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Like I said above my scarf is a different color and print, This is an amazing box,


----------



## roohound (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow, nice job Liz!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 18, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> g
> 
> On Quarterly's website, it says Arianna H will ship in November? Will that be Box #2? Since you just got a shipping notice? Thanks


Yes, box #2 is shipping in November. When I receive my box I'll post pics as well! (It's currently still in CA, hoping to get it Saturday!)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 18, 2014)

shabs said:


> Picture of MSA box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Love those items, and so versatile! They're things almost everyone would want.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow!!!! Fingers crossed for the grey/black as pictured! I am so excited--great job


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2014)

I hope I get the pictured herringbone scarf as well, it looks beautiful.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 19, 2014)

My MSA01 box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy with the curation. 



Spoiler


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My MSA01 box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy with the curation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I like your scarf variation! I would he quite happy with that! What color is the lip gloss?


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 19, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I like your scarf variation! I would he quite happy with that! What color is the lip gloss?



Reply in the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Guava - but there are four color variations in total!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 19, 2014)

This box is excellent! Liz did an amazing job with her first box, I'm very glad I subscribed. My box is somewhere between Compton and Chicago so it should be in my hands in the next few days.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 19, 2014)

Great box! Missed out on this one but glad I signed up for the second one. I'm guessing it will sell out quickly after people see the good stuff in the first one!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 19, 2014)

MSA01 looks like a great box! Liz did a fantastic job. I don’t think this is a box I’ll subscribe to, but it’s one I’ll watch in order to trade for the items I like.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 19, 2014)

MSA 01 is out for delivery... Mail usually arrives at 2p. I have to work at noon. Take a Personal day?


----------



## eas00 (Sep 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My MSA01 box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy with the curation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What color scarf did you get? I'm loving the look of it. Very fall. I got red and black and hope I can find someone to swap with that has the color scarf you got.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought the MSA01 box was fantastic - I only didn't love one item, but I know she loves it, and I know other people will too, just not my thing. Otherwise, I feel like it was one of the most thoughtful well done boxes I've gotten.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 19, 2014)

Arianna Huffingtons box shipped the same time as  Liz msa  box.  It would be great if someone could let us know what  her box had.  Thanks    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My MSA01 box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO happy with the curation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I was just on your blog and recognized the picture! I loved your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Padawan (Sep 19, 2014)

So I finally heard back from Quarterly, and apparently they are switching warehouses, and my box is currently en route to the new warehouse to be shipped once I get billed. Yeesh. They credited me $5.00 towards the next MSA box and said they would bill me next week and then ship it to me. The delay blows, but as long as I know for sure I am getting the box, I can live with hit. I bet even with these delays, I still get it sooner than my PSMH box, which is currently scheduled for 10 days from today.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 19, 2014)

I unsubscribed from MSA after I saw the 2 spoilers. They weren't things I was in love with. I love the scarves though!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Arianna Huffingtons box shipped the same time as  Liz msa  box.  It would be great if someone could let us know what  her box had.  Thanks    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is scheduled to arrive Monday but since it's already at the local post office I'm hoping it's delivered tomorrow. I'll post when it does!


----------



## flynt (Sep 19, 2014)

I like both of the scarf varieties pictured in this thread but not a fan of the red and black version I got .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do like the rest of the box and I'm impressed that I got it today when it shipped from California to Florida.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 19, 2014)

I couldn't be happier with the MSA 01 box.  Really just blown away by the curation. Fall is my favorite season.  The variety of home, beauty and fashion is perfect.  And, all full size!!  Great ideas for Cmas gifts sent at a time when my thoughts are turning in that direction.  Best of all, I rec'd the colors I was hoping for in both instances!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 20, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I was just on your blog and recognized the picture! I loved your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awww, thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 20, 2014)

eas00 said:


> What color scarf did you get? I'm loving the look of it. Very fall. I got red and black and hope I can find someone to swap with that has the color scarf you got.


I got a brown/red scarf! 

Here are some (hopefully) better photos:



Spoiler


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 20, 2014)

shabs said:


> Picture of MSA box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm totally bummed that I didn't get to sign up! That's an awesome box o' goodies. I would use just about everything in it. (the scarf would have been gifted to my MIL, since I live in FL now and would likely never use it.)


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone know when the next box would ship? I'm really tempted to sign up now!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 20, 2014)

I got both Ariana and Liz yesterday. will try and post pics.


----------



## vanstoj (Sep 20, 2014)

I got both MSA and Arianna Huffington boxes today.  I got the black and white scarf in my MSA box but I wear more brown than black so I will probably trade.  I really like Arianna's box and its retail value was about $200.  If I can learn to do spoilers I will post them.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't wait to see which one I receive.  I am hoping for black/white!

My account just shows as 'ready' -- not a word about shipping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 20, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I can't wait to see which one I receive.  I am hoping for black/white!
> 
> My account just shows as 'ready' -- not a word about shipping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay that was weird.  It just showed up!  Black/white *****!

Edit -- Forgot it was still a spoiler.  Eeek.


----------



## Foodwinelover (Sep 20, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> ]I can't wait to see which one I receive.  I am hoping for black/white!
> 
> My account just shows as 'ready' -- not a word about shipping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you get it soon. I was hoping  for the brown red



Spoiler



scarf


 ,but I Love the navy/burgundy one I received!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 20, 2014)

Ohhh hells yes! Way to go Liz!! I can't wait to get this box. It looks so perfectly curated. I knew she'd deliver and not give us some crap fillers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 20, 2014)

Also.....



Spoiler



There are four variations of the lip gloss according to the card. I received pink.


----------



## HazelG (Sep 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I got a brown/red scarf! Here are some (hopefully) better photos


I'm a scarf newbie... how do I get that beautiful folded shape? Thanks!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 20, 2014)

HazelG said:


> I'm a scarf newbie... how do I get that beautiful folded shape? Thanks!


You basically take the infinity scarf at any two ends and then twist the "0" into an "8" to make two loops/circles and then kind of fold one loop over the other to make one mini circle "o". 

If that was super confusing, then scroll down to "Method 3 of 7: Double Loop" here: http://www.wikihow.com/Wear-an-Infinity-Scarf

Hope that helps!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Sep 20, 2014)

I got my MSA01 Box today. My variations... Blue and burgundy. Which is perfect for me. Plus, guava. Thrilled! This is seriously the best sub box I have ever received. Only paid $25 with codes, but I would have still been thrilled at $50. So thoughtfully curated, what a great value. Been sick all day, with a horrible head cold. This really lifted my spirits today. Thank you, Liz!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's my Arianna Huffington Box!



Spoiler










The book has post-its marking pages with personal comments. There's also a coupon for 1 month free to Headspace which is a guided meditation app. Basically this whole box is very themed around stress-relief and getting your rest. I like the concept a lot but will have to see if it's actually useful.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Also, I want to add about #ARI01 ...



Spoiler



The RV was certainly there; I added everything up to around $200. But there's going to be pressure to actually make use of the items. That's a lot of aromatherapy oil, for instance! The idea of having to implement these items and make them part of my journey is almost a little overwhelming. I'm eager to try everything but am sure this is not a box for everyone.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 20, 2014)

NVM


----------



## Sherr (Sep 21, 2014)

Regarding the next Nina Garcia box … her Facebook page has a posting about her favourite "Hippie

Chic" items, I wonder if it's a clue.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 21, 2014)

While I completely agree that Liz's first MSA Box is beautifully and thoughtfully curated, with great quality and value,  there is actually nothing in there that I personally would want - with the possible exception of



Spoiler



the scrub.




  So now I'm happy I didn't get this box.  Glad everyone who got it is loving it though!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to be a candle junkie. Allergies got so bad that I had to stop buying them about 10 years ago. I missed not only the scents, but also the relaxing glow of the fire. When I read the Raw Naturals box (MSA 01) that listed everything it was without, I began to wonder if that's what the problem was. I cleaned the house, lit the candle, let it burn for a few hours &amp; HAD NO ALLERGIC REACTION!! I can't believe it! Dear Santa, all I want for Cmas is Raw Naturals!


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 21, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Also, I want to add about #ARI01 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got the ARI01 box and my reaction was "what the heck... why am I getting multiples of 2 of the products?"  It's almost like she got tired of the curation process and decided to just throw in multiples to achieve the retail value.  At least that was my initial thought. 

Thank you for posting about the post-it's being included in the book.  I hadn't even bothered to take the book out of the box to know the post-its are in there.  I think that's a nice personal touch! 

I am not sure if i'll unsubscribe... my experience with the products over the next couple of weeks will determine my overall satisfaction with the box...


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 21, 2014)

So I don't know if any of you subscribed to the Harry Shum Jr. box (he's an actor on Glee)... but I received notice last week that he's been dropped as a curator.  He had one box, it was very personal (included an autographed artsy photo of him as well as some cool products).  Another curator bites the dust...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 21, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So I don't know if any of you subscribed to the Harry Shum Jr. box (he's an actor on Glee)... but I received notice last week that he's been dropped as a curator.  He had one box, it was very personal (included an autographed artsy photo of him as well as some cool products).  Another curator bites the dust...


His box was amazing .  He had a waitlist always too. I really would like to know what happened


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 22, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I also got the ARI01 box and my reaction was "what the heck... why am I getting multiples of 2 of the products?"  It's almost like she got tired of the curation process and decided to just throw in multiples to achieve the retail value.  At least that was my initial thought.
> 
> Thank you for posting about the post-it's being included in the book.  I hadn't even bothered to take the book out of the box to know the post-its are in there.  I think that's a nice personal touch!
> 
> I am not sure if i'll unsubscribe... my experience with the products over the next couple of weeks will determine my overall satisfaction with the box...


Yes, agreed. That was my reaction too. But then I read the letter and it sort of reinforced the idea that she really wants us to use these things. Getting two of the stress-fix is actually pretty handy since you can keep one at home and one in your purse (or at work). Two of the tea just keeps them fresher. I appreciate that this box definitely had a theme and a little journey that you're supposed to take to improve yourself. But like you said, I'm going to have to see how I feel once I've tried everything. I'll stay subscribed and decide later.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> His box was amazing .  He had a waitlist always too. I really would like to know what happened


I was subscribed to him and then canceled right before his first box because I had a dozen Quarterly subs and was trying to cut back for financial reasons. (I was disappointed I did - his box was amazing.) I've noticed there seems to be more turnover lately. Two of my previous favorites - Poketo and Jesse Kornbluth - have both just dropped out. (I'm actually quite sad about JK - he always sent books autographed by the authors!)


----------



## eas00 (Sep 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I got a brown/red scarf!
> 
> Here are some (hopefully) better photos:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I love that scarf. And best of all I was able to find someone to swap with. Thanks again for posting more pictures.


----------



## betsye (Sep 22, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I was subscribed to him and then canceled right before his first box because I had a dozen Quarterly subs and was trying to cut back for financial reasons. (I was disappointed I did - his box was amazing.) I've noticed there seems to be more turnover lately. Two of my previous favorites - Poketo and Jesse Kornbluth - have both just dropped out. (I'm actually quite sad about JK - he always sent books autographed by the authors!)


Poketo and Jesse Kornbluth were two of my favorites as well. I really wish they had stayed because Quarterly doesn't have anything else like either of them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2014)

I have tried at least a dozen quarterly boxes.  Most are cancelled. I am  keeping  just nina now and might even cancel her.   I find the constant delays to annoying for me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy the simonetta scarf?  I got the blue/red one and love it - it is SO COZY but now that I've seen some of the pictures I really want the black/white one too.  But I have searched the internet high and low and can't find this brand anywhere other than shopstyle, and it's not the same scarf or the same price point.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 22, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Here's my Arianna Huffington Box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I couldn't figure out how to post photos again. It's the same wearable item as Hitha - but this is a gorgeous design. I think it's a great box. Nicely themed. The scent smells wonderful. The marked pages will really add to it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got my box today! I got the red &amp; brown scarf which I am happy with b/c I don't own any scarves in those colors. I got the Juice Beauty in Fig... color would not have been my first choice so I am hoping I can find someone to trade with for the Guava color.

I am quite please with the rest of the box and can't wait to burn that candle! Well done, Liz!


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 22, 2014)

Seriously love Liz's box. Only thing that I didn't like way my variation of glass. It is a nudey color (champagne) that just doesn't do it for me. I shall try and swap for a different color or see if my mom wants it.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 22, 2014)

eas00 said:


> Thank you so much. I love that scarf. And best of all I was able to find someone to swap with. Thanks again for posting more pictures.


You're more than welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ModernMistress (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow wow wow. 

I won't lie, I've been nervous about quarterly and all their canceling and cleaning house but I knew Liz wouldn't let us down. And this box was just perfection! I got the dark navy blue/red (which is a very subtle red to me) scarf and it is so crazy soft and stylish. The cleansing powder is sitting on my bathroom counter waiting for me to use it today, the candle is amazing (My hubby was so excited about this one. He loves a good candle and the wick fascinates him), and the coffee scrub....I could smell it as soon I picked it up still wrapped up. I'm looking forward to a luxurious spa day with that. I haven't tried Juice Beauty's stuff but I do have a ton of lip gloss so I'm debating swapping it right now. But even though I might not keep it, it was still a great addition. I'm really glad I decided to sub to this instead of just a one time box. No risking my spot each month when people realize how amazing it is! 

I do have one complaint and it isn't at Liz. It is at JustFab. I decided to take advantage of the code she sent to stock up my winter boot stash and didn't realize I had to hit VIP so the first time I entered my coupon? Invalid. I went back, looked at other boots, picked a different pair, clicked vip, entered the coupon....and bam. Coupon already used! WTF?! I emailed them but haven't heard back at all yet. I'm giving them till tomorrow and then I'll call and have them figure it out.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 22, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Thanks for posting. I couldn't figure out how to post photos again. It's the same wearable item as Hitha - but this is a gorgeous design. I think it's a great box. Nicely themed. The scent smells wonderful. The marked pages will really add to it.


I tried the tea and it's quite tasty and is definitely relaxing. I can see why that was included. I read the first chapter of the book and am enjoying it. It's something that meshes with my personal philosophy about success and it's so helpful to get that idea reinforced.



Spoiler



I wonder if her future boxes are going pertain to the ideas she writes about in her book? Clearly this initial box is all about the "well-being" component of the third metric of success. I wonder if we'll see her sending more tools to help accomplish the other components in future boxes? Just speculating ...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 22, 2014)

Lots of new (old?) boxes are up for sale in the best of quarterly section, including the Summer Nina Garcia box for those who missed it.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

I read through the MSA01 list of items, why she included them, and I thought it was really nice and thoughtful. Also, if you ordered her box and are curious, she is doing a breakdown of why and where she ordered each individual piece on her website. Reading about the products made me sign up for the next box. Nov. will be an expensive month.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 23, 2014)

I personally found the inclusion of JustFab to be a little suspect. I think the company is a bit sketchy and real pain in the ass to cancel your membership. Yes,  you can skip every month after getting your first pair of shoes for $10, but if you actually want to cancel?! Be prepared for a 30 minute phone call of someone trying to force you to remain a remember / basically refuse to do it. It was an absurd experience where I just kept repeating, "NO, I don't want to skip each month. I'd rather cancel." "No, I understand I can skip, but I would rather not have my CC info stored and potentially charged if I forget, please just cancel my account". I felt like an insane person for a moment.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 23, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the simonetta scarf?  I got the blue/red one and love it - it is SO COZY but now that I've seen some of the pictures I really want the black/white one too.  But I have searched the internet high and low and can't find this brand anywhere other than shopstyle, and it's not the same scarf or the same price point.


Liz posted more about the scarf on her website today. She said it's sold out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 24, 2014)

My outdoor quarterly currently was discontinued too  Making most of my boxes being canceled.  I wish I had some idea what is happening.    At least Nina is hanging in there.


----------



## jebest (Sep 24, 2014)

I am really hoping Nina comes out with an amazing box, every other box for me has been a fail this fall. So crossing fingers that she nails it.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Sep 26, 2014)

I got an email abt jessica comingore no longer being a curator. Disappointed as her box was the best one in a season of disappointing boxes (did not sub to msa's first box)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> I got an email abt jessica comingore no longer being a curator. Disappointed as her box was the best one in a season of disappointing boxes (did not sub to msa's first box)


 I got an email that the fashionista  box was cancelled too.  There is a huge problem with quarterly not sure what it is  its very unstable


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Something is definitely going on. To have that many boxes canceled makes me wonder if there won't be any contributors in the near future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Sep 26, 2014)

They cut about 5 more curators, Amy Levin, The only magic left is art, Jessica Commingore (whose box I liked), Charles Tilllman and Alexa Penavega. I count 32 gone over the past 3 months and 32 left.  The 32 left still say subscribe except one or two.   For the first time, they sent me two surveys one for my MSA box and one for My Arianna Huffington and asked me to rate the boxes ad then asked what quarterly could do better.  I listed a number of things including telling people what's going on with so many curators dropped, improve on time shipping, oversee curators better, and give a bigger bang for the buck.  I do think they are trying to improve as it seems the last few boxes, MSA, Huffington, Melissa Joulewan, and even Jessica Commingore seem to be getting better reviews than a lot of the previous boxes.  I hope they find some better curators with diverse items (one thing I did really like about the Huffington box) or leave it small.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 27, 2014)

I started a general Quarterly swap thread for those that are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134405-quarterlyco-subscription-swaps/


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 29, 2014)

For me, one of the biggest problems with Quarterly is shipping and filling orders. The reason PopSugar is so successful for me is that I always have a general idea of when my card will be charged and when it will ship.  Quarterly is all over the place with delays which can make it difficult if you don't know when your card will be charged.  It needs to be more consistent!  I contacted them to try and get a rough ship date for Nina's #ngq04 so I can be sure I have money in the bank for it. Although I am sure they will change the ship date a dozen times!!! :laughno:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 29, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> For me, one of the biggest problems with Quarterly is shipping and filling orders. The reason PopSugar is so successful for me is that I always have a general idea of when my card will be charged and when it will ship.  Quarterly is all over the place with delays which can make it difficult if you don't know when your card will be charged.  It needs to be more consistent!  I contacted them to try and get a rough ship date for Nina's #ngq04 so I can be sure I have money in the bank for it. Although I am sure they will change the ship date a dozen times!!! :laughno:


I had another box cancelled this week making more than half the boxes I signed up for cancelled. None of the boxes I have ordered were shipped in a timely manner.  Lizs  box was the best with shipping so far. I have no idea what is going on with them but I find it upsetting to look forward to something only to have it cancelled. not just cancelled but cancelled with no explanation.  I am waiting to see what happens with Ninas next box if will ship before xmas

.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, I heard back from Quarterly. The best they could tell me is that Nina's #ngq04 will be shipping out mid-October.  How's that for vague?!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 30, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Well, I heard back from Quarterly. The best they could tell me is that Nina's #ngq04 will be shipping out mid-October.  How's that for vague?!


If they ship out mid-October, then maybe I'll have a chance of getting it on my birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Well, I heard back from Quarterly. The best they could tell me is that Nina's #ngq04 will be shipping out mid-October.  How's that for vague?!


It's nearly 3 months after the summer one. I'm not sweating it, personally. Rather her get nice items together than rush a box (while having a life). I'm excited for it though.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 30, 2014)

mishmish said:


> It's nearly 3 months after the summer one. I'm not sweating it, personally. Rather her get nice items together than rush a box (while having a life). I'm excited for it though.


The mature adult part of me is saying this is a reasonable and balanced attitude, and I should have the required patience to wait for what is sure to be a well-curated box of high quality items. But my inner Veruca Salt is wailing, 'But I want it NOW!!!'


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 1, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The mature adult part of me is saying this is a reasonable and balanced attitude, and I should have the required patience to wait for what is sure to be a well-curated box of high quality items. But my inner Veruca Salt is wailing, 'But I want it NOW!!!'


LMAO!!! My dad still calls me Veruca at times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. &amp; yes, he'd totally get me a goose that laid golden eggs if I asked...


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 3, 2014)

They posted a "sort of" spoiler for #ngq04 on the Quarterly Instagram feed:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 3, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 3, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> They posted a "sort of" spoiler for #ngq04 on the Quarterly Instagram feed:


Ohh. . nice!  My guess is a sparkly piece of jewelry.  Or a Spenglish T-shirt covered in glitter . . . haha.  Really though, I love the Nina box and I'm excited about the vague spoiler.   With all the cancellations of late, I was worried this was going to be another one that would end up canceling at the last minute.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hitha posted that #HGQ03 has been finalized so it sounds like it should definitely ship on time in early November. The focus will be packing clothes: "my third box will have you selecting and packing that clothing perfectly." Supposedly more info next week!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 4, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Hitha posted that #HGQ03 has been finalized so it sounds like it should definitely ship on time in early November. The focus will be packing clothes: "my third box will have you selecting and packing that clothing perfectly." Supposedly more info next week!


Packing cubes maybe?


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Packing cubes maybe?


I know she's a fan of the Flight 001 Spacepak for clothes...  http://www.flight001.com/f1-spacepak-clothes-blue-1.html It would be great if that were indeed in there!

She's also mentioned a few times those folding boards http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.V32253.html?item=V32253&amp;ref=CJ4&amp;tpl=detail


----------



## jebest (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone know when the Nina box ships?? Getting anxious already.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 7, 2014)

jebest said:


> Anyone know when the Nina box ships?? Getting anxious already.


 basically whenever they feel like shipping it . Sometimes It gets delayed too


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 7, 2014)

Eva Scrivo released a spoiler for her first box



Spoiler



"One of Kerastase must have products"

Harper's Bazaar.com had a post from her promoting Kerastase Paris Bain Fluidealist and Fondant Fluidealist, which are fancy shampoo and conditioner. Maybe both of those will show up in her box?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 7, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I know she's a fan of the Flight 001 Spacepak for clothes...  http://www.flight001.com/f1-spacepak-clothes-blue-1.html It would be great if that were indeed in there!
> 
> She's also mentioned a few times those folding boards http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.V32253.html?item=V32253&amp;ref=CJ4&amp;tpl=detail


The Spacepak looks great! I was subscribed and then cancelled as I'm going through subscription box overload. Now I've decided to resub as the idea of things to help with packing clothes is fabulous.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 7, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> The Spacepak looks great! I was subscribed and then cancelled as I'm going through subscription box overload. Now I've decided to resub as the idea of things to help with packing clothes is fabulous.


I got an email from quarterly today that said, "Subscribe [to Hitha on the Go] by Friday 10/10 and you could win a Hudson+Bleecker garment bag ($128 retail value!)."

She hinted last week that she was going to reveal more this week about HGQ03 this week...


----------



## Beautylvr (Oct 7, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> basically whenever they feel like shipping it . Sometimes It gets delayed too


Hey everyone! This is my first post! I emailed Quarterly and they said we would be charged the week of the 20th and the box will ship the 24th. Hth!


----------



## Padawan (Oct 7, 2014)

So I know this is crazy, but my MSA box finally shipped this week, after one lost card charge decline, another decline when I put the wrong expiration date in for the new card, and then a two week wait while they switched warehouses and had to relocate my box in the new warehouse (which is apparently in Wisconsin, since that is where my box shipped from). 

I have long since known the contents of the box, but I am excited to see which color scarf and lipgloss I get. And I will FINALLY get to try the Tatcha powder, which I hear nothing but good things about. For the trouble, I ended up getting a credit to my account, so the box only cost me $35. I look forward to getting the next one on time and maybe even going unspoiled.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 8, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I got an email from quarterly today that said, "Subscribe [to Hitha on the Go] by Friday 10/10 and you could win a Hudson+Bleecker garment bag ($128 retail value!)."
> 
> She hinted last week that she was going to reveal more this week about HGQ03 this week...


Avoiding work so I checked out Hitha's blog this morning:

"#HGQ03 update time!  The theme for my third box is “Pack Your Clothing Perfectly.”  Much like the second box, the five items in this box are meant to be used both at home and on the go.  We’re kicking things up a notch with our Golden Ticket program – if you sign up by THIS Friday (October 10th), you’ll be eligible to win this Hudson+Bleecker garment bag.  Existing and new subscribers who sign up by next Friday (October 17th) will be eligible to win a black Encircled Chrysalis cardigan.  We have some additional prizes up our sleeves for the two weeks after, too 



  I’m working diligently to make sure each box is better than the last, and I truly appreciate all your support!"

FIVE items.... Hmmm...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a JUSTFAB 75% code from the #MSA01 box if someone needs it.  It's not a referral link for me, but I don't know if it would be for her -- eeek, I hope not!

Just send me a PM -- it expires on Oct 15.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 10, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I have a JUSTFAB 75% code from the #MSA01 box if someone needs it.  It's not a referral link for me, but I don't know if it would be for her -- eeek, I hope not!
> 
> Just send me a PM -- it expires on Oct 15.


Same - just let me know!


----------



## atomic (Oct 13, 2014)

I was thinking about subbing to the Rosario Dawson box, but none of the coupon codes work and I can't justify gambling $50 when Quarterly's box history is pretty uneven (in terms of value). Oh well.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

atomic said:


> I was thinking about subbing to the Rosario Dawson box, but none of the coupon codes work and I can't justify gambling $50 when Quarterly's box history is pretty uneven (in terms of value). Oh well.


I just saw an article about the Rosario Dawson box!  It's going to have some Honest Company products in it.  I subbed because all her hints looked so good but now...  where did I see those hints... :\


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Yessss.... THIRTY ONE items in Rosarios box!!!!

Here's the article! http://www.whosay.com/articles/4538-rosario-dawson-wants-to-help-you-holiday-shop-for-a-good-cause


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I loved Rosario's first box! I can't wait for the second!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 13, 2014)

I saw the article about Rosario's box on the MSA blog. http://www.whosay.com/articles/4538-rosario-dawson-wants-to-help-you-holiday-shop-for-a-good-cause

Top 5 Reasons We Need Rosario’s Quarterly Co. Box: 

1. 31 gifts for $50: Inspired by the holiday season and advent calendars, Rosario has packed a whopping 31 different items into this box. You can treat yourself to a gift every day in December, or better yet, get all of your stocking stuffer prep completed in one fell swoop! Voilà!

2. Artisan items from Africa: “My main favorite item in this box is actually the container from which you get all your items,” Rosario tells us. “It’s something we’re making in Ghana and I think it’s really cool. It’s hand batik! Everything that is batik is piece of art unto itself because every one is unique. I really like that everyone will be getting an item like that. In fact, there are two items like that in this box!” (Get more info on the African items, which are made possible by Rosario’s social collective Studio 189 here.)

3. Goes for good: Not only will proceeds of this box go toward getting water filters for cleaner water in West Africa (a necessity now more than ever, due to cholera and the Ebola outbreak), but you’ll be helping in a more direct way as well. Rosario explains, “It’s really important that we make sure we’re not just raising money for donations, but we’re actually creating partnerships. We’re supporting people doing what they love and what they are good at, and making sure they are successful so that they can put their own kids through school and protect their own kids from disease and famine.”

4. High-quality products: Not only will you be helping an incredible movement, but you’re guaranteed excellence. “Disney is supposed to be giving us an item for each box, same with [Jessica Alba's] Honest Company,” Rosario says. “I’ve know Jessica for years now through the ‘Sin City’ stuff and I’m so proud of what she’s doing with her company. She wanted to help support what we’re doing with our company in Ghana, so she’s going to be giving us an item to put in each box.”

5. “Top Five” premiere trip: Oh, and did we mention you’re entered into a raffle to win two tickets to the “Top Five” premiere, which includes airfare and two nights in a hotel? Yeah, pretty sweet.


----------



## jebest (Oct 13, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I saw the article about Rosario's box on the MSA blog. http://www.whosay.com/articles/4538-rosario-dawson-wants-to-help-you-holiday-shop-for-a-good-cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I just ordered it, sounds awesome!


----------



## Imberis (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought the last Rosario Dawson box looked really great, and was a good value, so I'm excited about this one. I was sad I missed out on the first one, but I'm definitely getting this one! Even if some of the items are small (like candy or something), they'll probably make good stocking stuffers.

I'd loooove to get a bag like this one: http://fashion-rising-collection.myshopify.com/collections/bags/products/green-ralph-medium-tote-bag! I know the last box had a bag of a similar price point in it, but I wouldn't mind a smaller bag in a similar print.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 20, 2014)

Mmmmmkay. The last time I looked at my Quarterly account I was set to receive 3 boxes in October (Rosario, Eva &amp; Nina) and 2 boxes in November (Huffington &amp; MSA). Now I have 4 boxes in November and 1 for December. 

It's not like I've been charged yet so I'm not really upset but goodness, would it hurt to update the subscribers with a new shipping date and an apology for psyching us out with an earlier date and a promise that it won't happen again? I'm beginning to think this company is really poorly run since they keep pushing back dates for so many boxes.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 20, 2014)

Woah! Eva's box moved all the way to December?!? I guess that's good for my wallet, but I'm really disappointed.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Oct 21, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Mmmmmkay. The last time I looked at my Quarterly account I was set to receive 3 boxes in October (Rosario, Eva &amp; Nina) and 2 boxes in November (Huffington &amp; MSA). Now I have 4 boxes in November and 1 for December.
> 
> It's not like I've been charged yet so I'm not really upset but goodness, would it hurt to update the subscribers with a new shipping date and an apology for psyching us out with an earlier date and a promise that it won't happen again? I'm beginning to think this company is really poorly run since they keep pushing back dates for so many boxes.


i agree notifications would have been nice. i was told nina was shipping on 20 oct so logged in to check on it since i didnt receive a shipping or charge notification.  im still a quarterly fan though because theyve generally been great (delays and the rachel yeomans debacle aside) and to be fair delays could have been due to supplier issues eg pdts not up to standard or delivered late, and also because ive experienced much much worse with subs like herfashionbox.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

Any word about possible delays on the MSA box for next month? I know I could just ask the source directly but was curious if there was anything circulating since so many of the Quarterly subs are (very) delayed. It's not like delays are an unusual thing with Quarterly in general. I'm yet to get a box in the month it was originally scheduled to ship. I just expect that. I found the excuses re Nina Garcia's box (about her being busy with fashion week, etc - and I'm sure she was) to be a bit silly/lame (it's not like fashion week isn't known in advance and can't be planned around for sub timeliness purposes). Since there are at least 5 different boxes that are delayed a month at least, I was curious if this was actually a Quarterly-wide shipping issue versus the standard "waiting for an item from a distributor" explanation.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't say I'm thrilled to have another bill hitting in Dec. This is just too common with Quarterly subs for them to not affirmatively communicate with subscribers about delays. Since they do t charge until boxes ship, it can cause problems for subscribers who weren't budgeted for the expense in a different month. Especially December!



naturalactions said:


> Woah! Eva's box moved all the way to December?!? I guess that's good for my wallet, but I'm really disappointed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got invoiced for Eva.  So that may be her NEXT box?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I just got invoiced for Eva.  So that may be her NEXT box?


When they bill you its being shipped


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> When they bill you its being shipped


Correct. It should be shipping out in a week.  So the "Dec" boxes everyone is seeing is likely her 2nd box.


----------



## katie4747 (Oct 21, 2014)

If anyone has a Simonetta Infinity Scarf from the My Subscription Addiction Quarterly Box for sale, please PM me. I would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I do know that I received Rosario's box in August and the 2nd box was due in November so that one wasn't delayed. I am extremely excited to see what is in the Eva box so hoping for some good spoilers soon!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 22, 2014)

I know there are two spoilers out for the MizzFit #5 and so far no word on delays. Bianca Jade comments on MSA so I think that is on schedule.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 22, 2014)

Katie, I bought simonetta scarf from amazon,it was only $20. Somebody on MSA post about simonetta scarf posted link to it and also to the other Internet shop selling it


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

In case anyone is curious, I just got a response from Quarterly about the Nina box. It is now scheduled to shop the beginning of November, because they are waiting for one more item. And MSA will ship mid November.


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 22, 2014)

So what are your thoughts on the $5000 Tim Ferriss Holiday box or the

$100 Kevin Rose Holiday Box?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So what are your thoughts on the $5000 Tim Ferriss Holiday box or the
> 
> $100 Kevin Rose Holiday Box?


 I am considering Kevins box


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you familiar with him already or are you just intrigued?  I am just intrigued.


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going back and forth on Kevin's box also. Pretty impressive resume that he has. Seems to always be looking for the next "big thing". I think I might bite. The other box is too expensive for me around the holidays. If I had an extra 5k lying around I would buy it lol.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2014)

aniadania said:


> Katie, I bought simonetta scarf from amazon,it was only $20. Somebody on MSA post about simonetta scarf posted link to it and also to the other Internet shop selling it



LINK???  I love this scarf, would love it in another color.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> LINK???  I love this scarf, would love it in another color.


Never mind, found it on MSA...http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dfashion&amp;field-keywords=Luxury%20Divas%20Herringbone

Yay, now I have the black/white/gray for winter!


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't get over how amazing the first MSA box was and I regret not buying.  Though. .  she has such great taste and I shouldn't have been surprised.  The margins on these boxes must be teeny tiny!  I guess I was thinking that she'd have a harder time finding companies to work with than someone like Nina.   

For the money, I would use everything in the first MSA box and even though Nina's boxes have been 'bigger', there are quite a few things in each one that aren't useful or I didn't find attractive (like the two pouches and hat from the summer box).   I still love Nina and have faith that her fall/winter box is going to be out of this world.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yesterday I was on Quarterly and saw there are some Nina summer boxes for sale on their "Best of" section.  

I subbed to the MSA box and can't wait to see what she has in store for everyone next.  She's so thoughtful to her readers and conscientious, that I know she'll do everything in her power to pull together an amazing box for us.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 24, 2014)

The #ngq04 spoiler has been released!  (MSRP $78)


----------



## jebest (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh excited, and great retail value for one item, something I would never purchase on my own without using, because it's way to expensive.


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Is anyone subscribed for Hitha's Nov box? Considering resubscrubing..any spoilers?


----------



## roohound (Oct 26, 2014)

Debating signing up for the second Rosario Dawson box. I'm intrigued by the 31 items intrigued and yet a little worried too. What if they are super chintzy? Obviously I'm not expecting every item to be high value but I don't want 31 dollar store items either. Anyone else on the fence?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 26, 2014)

roohound said:


> Debating signing up for the second Rosario Dawson box. I'm intrigued by the 31 items intrigued and yet a little worried too. What if they are super chintzy? Obviously I'm not expecting every item to be high value but I don't want 31 dollar store items either. Anyone else on the fence?


These are my thoughts exactly! Since we know one item is a


Spoiler



raffle ticket and another is the bag everything will be wrapped in, I am picturing 29 small items. Not that small is bad! I would just hope that some could be re gifted at least.


I just am trying to think with my head instead of seeing "31 items" and blindly jumping on it.


----------



## Brittany13 (Oct 26, 2014)

So far she has said we will get a Disney item, an honest co item, an item or 2 from her company and she posted the below quote on whosay.com

Hope this helps!!!!

"Order Quarterly box #18902 &amp; get 31 items for $50 curated by me: Http://on.qrtr.ly/Rosario189 In it you'll find a RENT inspired calendar, @Honest products &amp; much more!"


----------



## Brittany13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, and like the above post mentions, the raffle ticket!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 26, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> So far she has said we will get a Disney item, an honest co item, an item or 2 from her company and she posted the below quote on whosay.com
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!
> 
> "Order Quarterly box #18902 &amp; get 31 items for $50 curated by me: Http://on.qrtr.ly/Rosario189 In it you'll find a RENT inspired calendar, @Honest products &amp; much more!"


I am so glad other MUT members are better sluths than me. Thanks for posting this! I feel these hints/spoilers give me enough info to make a decision.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 27, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Is anyone subscribed for Hitha's Nov box? Considering resubscrubing..any spoilers?


The focus will be on packing clothes and supposedly one item from this video

http://www.hithaonthego.com/video-tips-for-packing-clothes/ will be in the box. I am fairly certain it'll be the Flight 001 packing cube since she's raved about those multiple times in her blog.

Three weeks ago she also posted "#HGQ03 update time!  The theme for my third box is “Pack Your Clothing Perfectly.”  Much like the second box, the five items in this box are meant to be used both at home and on the go."


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> The focus will be on packing clothes and supposedly one item from this video
> 
> http://www.hithaonthego.com/video-tips-for-packing-clothes/ will be in the box. I am fairly certain it'll be the Flight 001 packing cube since she's raved about those multiple times in her blog.
> 
> Three weeks ago she also posted "#HGQ03 update time!  The theme for my third box is “Pack Your Clothing Perfectly.”  Much like the second box, the five items in this box are meant to be used both at home and on the go."


So there are 5 items. You figured the cube right? and that folding item right? what else? You've been following her the closest I would say. I've considered buying the cube.  can get it at discount already. the folding item is interesting to me.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 27, 2014)

mishmish said:


> So there are 5 items. You figured the cube right? and that folding item right? what else? You've been following her the closest I would say. I've considered buying the cube.  can get it at discount already. the folding item is interesting to me.


I'm interested in the folding item as well. I keep wavering on her box, not because I don't think it will be great but because I'm in a little financial crunch and already have MSA and NGQ in November.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I'm interested in the folding item as well. I keep wavering on her box, not because I don't think it will be great but because I'm in a little financial crunch and already have MSA and NGQ in November.


I just personally don't want to collect things i don't need. would rather just get the items that I want.  the last ones didnt suit me color-wise (After I got an awful 90s color in the first one, I steered clear from the 2nd one which was a good thing after seeing that that mask -  --&gt; which btw Arianna had sent the same in an absolutely lovely design so it worked out).  The 3rd one can't image there are design issues.  I just can't figure out what will be in there.  I regularly get 4 quarterly boxes and a number of others.  I need to destash - soon.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 27, 2014)

mishmish said:


> So there are 5 items. You figured the cube right? and that folding item right? what else? You've been following her the closest I would say. I've considered buying the cube.  can get it at discount already. the folding item is interesting to me.


The only thing I am feeling pretty sure about is the packing cube...

The folding board is also in the video/blog post, and something you could use every day, not just because you're packing so I think that could be a included (it's kind of big though--my husband has one because it's physically impossible for him to fold clothes, basically they all end up in a wad; I don't know how he manages it!).

The hair ties also listed in her blog post would also be a possibility for this box and is something practical for every day as well as for rolling clothes when packing. Plus that would be an easy inexpensive item to include!

The post also mentions Baggu tote, however one of those was in her last box so I don't imagine she'd include another one, but I guess that's a possibility as well. Well, she mentions a baggu tote or Flight 001 go clean laundry bag for laundry, so I suppose something for laundry is also a possible item.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> The hair ties also listed in her blog post would also be a possibility for this box and is something practical for every day as well as for rolling clothes when packing. Plus that would be an easy inexpensive item to include!


Why have I never thought of using hair ties like this!? Thank you for the idea!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2014)

I want the folding board now that I look into it more. I could use it at home. Man, wish we knew if it was in there.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 27, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I want the folding board now that I look into it more. I could use it at home. Man, wish we knew if it was in there.


It's still on time to ship in November but I don't think I've ready anywhere WHEN in November... They've been kind of promoting it as being 'in time for holiday travel' so I'd assume we should get it well before Thanksgiving?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2014)

might just do it.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> It's still on time to ship in November but I don't think I've ready anywhere WHEN in November... They've been kind of promoting it as being 'in time for holiday travel' so I'd assume we should get it well before Thanksgiving?


correction: an old post of hers does say "early November"


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 28, 2014)

I am considering the Hiltha box now, so many boxes!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 28, 2014)

My Eva box is scheduled to arrive on Saturday. Hopefully spoilers are posted sooner!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 28, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> My Eva box is scheduled to arrive on Saturday. Hopefully spoilers are posted sooner!


Mine too! Except I will not be home until Sunday to tear it open.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was confused why it was coming from WI, I thought the first FedEx hub Quarterly boxes hit was Compton CA. Either way, it looks like I will get it fast than my past Nina boxes...can't wait!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 29, 2014)

Subscribed to Rosario's box... I seriously have no self-control. XD But how can I pass up 31 items for just $50?? That's literally spending ~$1.61 per item and even if a good majority of the items are "filler", as long as there is a handful of awesome products, I'll feel justified in spending that $50. XD


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 30, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I am so glad other MUT members are better sluths than me. Thanks for posting this! I feel these hints/spoilers give me enough info to make a decision.


Same here. I had the box on order, but it's true - 31 items is a lot going into the box. Realistically, I won't like or need all of them and the shipping to Canada is quite steep. Plus, the exchange rate for us isn't so hot. After some serious contemplation, I decided to cancel. If it's amazing, I'll just tell myself there is always a chance it will show up in Best Of Quarterly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 30, 2014)

I got this in an e-mail from Quarterly but don't be fooled!   "Holiday Giveaway

 
This is the last week to enter our Holiday Giveaway! Subscribe to Toys&amp;Collectibles, Chef Ludo or Food52 by October 31st and receive a second box on us! "
 
I read through all of the rules, and only the grand prize winner, that is one person who subscribes to one of those between 10/21 and 10/31 will win a double box.  The e-mail was quite misleading, and I almost bit.  Bad Quarterly for misleading e-mails.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 31, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> My Eva box is scheduled to arrive on Saturday. Hopefully spoilers are posted sooner!


Just saw a review on MSA...I like it but am debating on sending it back. I like most of the items and I feel it's well curated, but I am just not excited about it. Decisions decisions....I'm hoping I will like it more in person.


----------



## EFeryn (Oct 31, 2014)

Hitha on the Go #3

Encircled has posted on their facebook page that they are putting something extra in the box.  I'm really hoping it's clothes.  Their T-shirt top is $92, could it be in the box?  I don't that it could be the Cardi that Hitha has worn on her website that's $138.


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 31, 2014)

Hiltha's box is sold out, I tried to subscribe last night but was too late.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Oct 31, 2014)

EFeryn said:


> Hitha on the Go #3
> 
> Encircled has posted on their facebook page that they are putting something extra in the box.  I'm really hoping it's clothes.  Their T-shirt top is $92, could it be in the box?  I don't that it could be the Cardi that Hitha has worn on her website that's $138.


 Maybe it's their packing list.....


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Oct 31, 2014)

EFeryn said:


> Hitha on the Go #3
> 
> Encircled has posted on their facebook page that they are putting something extra in the box.  I'm really hoping it's clothes.  Their T-shirt top is $92, could it be in the box?  I don't that it could be the Cardi that Hitha has worn on her website that's $138.


My guess is a discount code. Though I wouldn't mind getting an actual clothing item from them, I am not counting on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 31, 2014)

shushu said:


> My guess is a discount code. Though I wouldn't mind getting an actual clothing item from them, I am not counting on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For a $50 box, I agree... Getting a clothing item would be unlikely, I think.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 31, 2014)

Also I don't think they'd want a repeat of the Rachel Yeomans box with the whole sized item.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 31, 2014)

I am super excited for the Rosario Dawson box. It said in her little blog that if you sign up before Nov. 14, blah blah... I hope that means that the box ships really soon after that! I had a $10 off "please buy a box" credit from Quarterly left over from a while back, so it only cost me $40. That's still a chunk of change, but I'm hoping that it's worth it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2014)

s112095 said:


> Also I don't think they'd want a repeat of the Rachel Yeomans box with the whole sized item.


I finally looked at the site and all of their items are one-size fits all. One looks like a huge infinity scarf with some well placed buttons so you can convert it into all sorts of different tops/tunics (or just wear it as a scarf). It definitely looks travel appropriate. I'd be sad if it was just a coupon even though I realize it would be a really big ticket item.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Just saw a review on MSA...I like it but am debating on sending it back. I like most of the items and I feel it's well curated, but I am just not excited about it. Decisions decisions....I'm hoping I will like it more in person.


I just opened mine. I thought we were supposed to get a blowout at her salon? am i mistaken in that?


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I just opened mine. I thought we were supposed to get a blowout at her salon? am i mistaken in that?


If you bought it before a certain date you were supposed to get it. I also had mine missing from the box so I was planning in sending an email to Quarterly tomorrow morning. Others have said it was missing from their box too.

I did try out all the products today. When my husband told me my hair looked good that sealed the deal for me! I'm happy I decided to keep it.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Nov 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> If you bought it before a certain date you were supposed to get it. I also had mine missing from the box so I was planning in sending an email to Quarterly tomorrow morning. Others have said it was missing from their box too.
> 
> I did try out all the products today. When my husband told me my hair looked good that sealed the deal for me! I'm happy I decided to keep it.


Kicking myself for not getting Eva's box. I want that headband!!!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm returning my box, but sadly so. It's actually a really nice box but I feel like there is a secondary volumizing theme going on here and that's the last thing my hair needs, so I wouldn't use the brush or the spray and I won't use the headband (just not my style) so the value just isn't there from a practical usage standpoint. 

I think it's well curated and I love the extra notes/pages that she included. I think I'm going to try to get her next box too but not sure how much $$ I want to give Quarterly in November since MSA, Rosario and Nina are coming out at the same time too. 

Also, I signed up for my sub right after they sent out the email about the blow out salon voucher (that's what hooked me!) and it was missing from my box as well. It's a moot point though since I'm returning mine.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> If you bought it before a certain date you were supposed to get it. I also had mine missing from the box so I was planning in sending an email to Quarterly tomorrow morning. Others have said it was missing from their box too.
> 
> I did try out all the products today. When my husband told me my hair looked good that sealed the deal for me! I'm happy I decided to keep it.


yes, I definitely ordered well before that date. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

So, probably a stupid question with quarterly, I know, but does anyone have any idea when MSA02 or MizzFit05 might be shipping? I don't think I have been billed for either, but both are supposed to ship this month, I might be anxious.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> So, probably a stupid question with quarterly, I know, but does anyone have any idea when MSA02 or MizzFit05 might be shipping? I don't think I have been billed for either, but both are supposed to ship this month, I might be anxious.


My understanding is that MSA is shipping later in the month (mid-late month?) and that's just based on the reference to Nina Garcia shipping earlier in the month than MSA. I don't know about MizzFit. Otherwise I have no idea, sorry!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

At least MizzFit is giving spoiler, MSA has nada. I am now debating signing up for Rosario....I think I have an addiction.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

No response to the missing blowout inclusions.   Anyone get one?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally saw a note on twitter that they required order btwn certain dates (not "before the date").  If that's the case, we all could have cancelled and reordered.  Makes no sense.  And also, they don't value people that were paying full price.  I considered this a spoiler - and was happy that I was going to receive it.  I'm sending mine back purely on principle. they need to value customers - not throw out some trickery.  Will cancel the next one too (and maybe some of the other 5 I am getting).


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 6, 2014)

I just received a response to my email about my missing blow out coupon...

"Thanks for contacting us. You are indeed all set to receive the blow out at Eva's Salon. Eva's team will be reaching out to directly shortly with additional details. We hope you enjoy it! Please get back to me with any questions. "

So it sounds like Quarterly is not handling the promotion, but Eva's salons directly.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just received a response to my email about my missing blow out coupon...
> 
> "Thanks for contacting us. You are indeed all set to receive the blow out at Eva's Salon. Eva's team will be reaching out to directly shortly with additional details. We hope you enjoy it! Please get back to me with any questions. "
> 
> So it sounds like Quarterly is not handling the promotion, but Eva's salons directly.


I saw something on twitter when instead of this (as was posted): "Subscribe by 9/18 and receive a complimentary blowout from Eva Scrivo Salons, valued at $60. "  

They are saying between 9/11-9/18. Since i saw that notice - and ordered before 9/18 - I determined not to cancel and reorder.  Of course.  So, now they are saying they just weren't clear: "Subscribe by 9/18 and receive a complimentary blowout from Eva Scrivo Salons, valued at $60. "


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 6, 2014)

Most subscribers do not live anywhere near one of her salons. It wouldn't have been hard to include them in everyone's boxes, since most people can't redeem them anyway. If they really wanted to limit it, then they should have said it was a random prize for 50 people or whatever.


----------



## AmryAnn (Nov 6, 2014)

Tempted by the Design Sponge box... but it's $100....  anybody see any hints or spoilers about this one?  If it was $50 I'd jump all over it, but am hesitating a bit since it's a $100.  Love Design Sponge, hoping they put together an amazing box!

Also - any discounts out there available?


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 6, 2014)

oh discounts would be good!


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 9, 2014)

New spoiler for Rosario Box has been released! It looks soo good!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 9, 2014)

Edit: I need more sleep.

Spoiler looks okay, not enough for me to give in. I need new ski boots more.


----------



## roohound (Nov 9, 2014)

I am not finding the new Rosario spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Would anyone be so kind as to share it with me? Thanks!

ETA: never mind. Found it on the Quarterly FB page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Nov 9, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> New spoiler for Rosario Box has been released! It looks soo good!


It does look good! However, now I'm wondering if they're counting each piece towards the 31 items in the box. LoL


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 9, 2014)

I want an idea on shipping for these boxes!


----------



## skyflower (Nov 9, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I want an idea on shipping for these boxes!


Seriously! Any idea on shipping for rosario box and MSA box?


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wish I knew when this would ship now that would be an awesome spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> truly hope they don't include each piece as the 31.


----------



## flynt (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought the site was pretty shady when I went to cancel.  In Chrome when I clicked the cancel option it wasn't possible to scroll down to confirm it.  When I switched to IE I could see the tops of the confirmation buttons but I couldn't see what the buttons actually said so I clicked both until I was able to confirm my cancellation.  Is this normal as far as cancellation?


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 9, 2014)

flynt said:


> I thought the site was pretty shady when I went to cancel.  In Chrome when I clicked the cancel option it wasn't possible to scroll down to confirm it.  When I switched to IE I could see the tops of the confirmation buttons but I couldn't see what the buttons actually said so I clicked both until I was able to confirm my cancellation.  Is this normal as far as cancellation?


Popsugar has been a lot shadier recently, were you able to at least cancel? 

I am waiting on the Mizzfit and MSA. I know the Mizzfit is done and ready, in fact, I think her next one is almost done actually. I see no reason as to why it hasn't shipped. Rosario lost me when I found out there would be picture, probably a bunch of random garbage (for me anyway) to make the 31 items.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 10, 2014)

Imberis said:


> It does look good! However, now I'm wondering if they're counting each piece towards the 31 items in the box. LoL


Lol! I hope it's a full size and not just a little sampler...although a sampler would be more along the lines of an advent calendar. :/ I'm still not sure I am ready to bite.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 10, 2014)

flynt said:


> I thought the site was pretty shady when I went to cancel.  In Chrome when I clicked the cancel option it wasn't possible to scroll down to confirm it.  When I switched to IE I could see the tops of the confirmation buttons but I couldn't see what the buttons actually said so I clicked both until I was able to confirm my cancellation.  Is this normal as far as cancellation?


Were you canceling on the Quarterly site? (Sorry, might have lost the conversation thread.) I'm not sure why it was acting up with your browsers; they should definitely resolve that and I would email them a screenshot to show them the problem so they can fix those compatibility issues.

I use Chrome on Mac OS X and don't have any issues. I just canceled Hitha last week. (Sad ... but I had way too many subs.)


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 10, 2014)

flynt said:


> I thought the site was pretty shady when I went to cancel.  In Chrome when I clicked the cancel option it wasn't possible to scroll down to confirm it.  When I switched to IE I could see the tops of the confirmation buttons but I couldn't see what the buttons actually said so I clicked both until I was able to confirm my cancellation.  Is this normal as far as cancellation?


Also, when you cancel you should get a confirmation e-mail.  I received one when I cancelled.  Did you?  If not, then contact them to make sure.


----------



## Padawan (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone heard when the MSA02 box is supposed to ship? It's already the 11th, there hasn't been a single spoiler, and yet the box is still listed as shipping this month on the Quarterly website. I wish they weren't so vague, a month is too long of a window, they should really try to be more specific, imho.

I just got an email from Quarterly that had some spoilers for other boxes, but only pictured the cardamom coffee scrub from the last box for MSA. This has me wondering if they don't have all the items confirmed yet. I'd wager we won't see this box till December, especially with Quarterly's terrible track record of pushing box release dates back.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 11, 2014)

I hate to say it, since I want the box, but I am okay with waiting a little longer. I just joined another gym!


----------



## Padawan (Nov 11, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I hate to say it, since I want the box, but I am okay with waiting a little longer. I just joined another gym!


Haha, yeah, I don't necessarily mind, either. However, the lack of a spoiler so close to the alleged shipping time has me thinking they already know whether it will ship this month or not. I wish they would just be more transparent and honest about this. I know the Nina box has teetered back and forth with release dates. Just pick one! Even if I have to wait, I would like that more than missed deadlines. If that makes sense.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 11, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I hate to say it, since I want the box, but I am okay with waiting a little longer. I just joined another gym!


I feel your pain.  My rental income hasn't paid rent yet this month and if MSA hits I'm below the red line in that account.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I just hope it's in the mail and since it's delayed b/c of today, I'll get it tomorrow.  Technically the property mgmt co has to pay me by the 9th, so perhaps it only hit their office on the 9th.  Grrr. The renters were late last month, let's hope this isn't a habit.


----------



## LadyManah (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'm really hoping for a MSA spoiler soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Nov 11, 2014)

Liz wrote these comments today on the NM PSMH box post when someone asked about spoilers for the MSA box:

"I’m so sorry – I hate that I don’t have a specific answer for you. Quarterly knows how frustrated I am with the experience for this box and they asked for 48 more hours as of last night. So I should have an update for you hopefully by Wednesday evening."

"I really want to share the spoiler! I’ve been holding off because I don’t think it’s right for me to promote the MSA02 box until it is 100% finalized, and right now Quarterly is still working to secure the final item.

It’s really frustrating and I’m sorry. I hope that reasoning makes sense."


----------



## IffB (Nov 12, 2014)

The Nina Garcia box was available again early this morning.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 12, 2014)

In the email quarterly sent yesterday, can anyone identify the Kevin Rose item?  Is it a speaker on a rope?

And, it looks like the Arianna Huffington box will contain earbuds?  I think those are earbuds... I don't really need another pair of earbuds.  I think it's interesting the email characterizes the box as "a wellness and tech box for a healthier you"... I don't think of Arianna's box as being tech at all.  I should go back and take a look at the last one...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 12, 2014)

Mizzfit just spoiled the entire box on her Facebook page.  



Spoiler



We knew that there would be Valslides, but in the picture I also see a Bobble water bottle, Gym Girl gloves, a Yoo and Yoo clip for shoes, a Loopy Apple spiral slicer, an EBoost energy shot and New Balance Elastic Laces. I am really hoping that the gloves are a coupon as I wear a women's large, and that is never the size that people send. I am most excited for the Yoo since I returned by FitBit.



Hopefully since there are full spoilers, it will ship very soon!


----------



## roohound (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's an MSA02 shipping update &amp; spoiler!

It is now scheduled to ship mid-December with guaranteed delivery by Christmas



Spoiler



http://www.faribaultmill.com/recycled-throw-red.html



Love it!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 12, 2014)

roohound said:


> Here's an MSA02 shipping update &amp; spoiler!
> 
> It is now scheduled to ship mid-December with guaranteed delivery by Christmas
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! Thanks for keeping tabs on this for us and posting this. I've got to say, Liz listens to what people like. Not in love with the looks of it, but I love the size and can't wait to feel it. Not too bummed by the push in shipping either, helps spread my holiday budget a bit more.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm glad I subbed for MSA because I love blankies!! I hope she has a tea or hot chocolate in there, too! 

I hope one of my boxes comes with fluffy socks.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 12, 2014)

Uggggh, I just resigned up for MSA, and signed up for Design Sponge, thanks to the spoilers they put out. I am doing entirely too much Christmas shopping for myself. I am a bad person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 12, 2014)

I signed up for MSA based on the spoiler... has there been a spoiler for Design*Sponge apart from the pattern theme?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

If HITHA doesnt ship soon (like now) I might drop it. I was planning on using it over Thanksgiving.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 12, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I signed up for MSA based on the spoiler... has there been a spoiler for Design*Sponge apart from the pattern theme?


Quarterly posted a Design Sponge spoiler on Instagram. It will be a custom maple cutting board by adesign, it looks beautiful.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> If HITHA doesnt ship soon (like now) I might drop it. I was planning on using it over Thanksgiving.


I was under the impression we'd have shipping info by now. I am not feeling optimistic it'll arrive by Thanksgiving--if I remember, they don't use a fast method of shipping.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I was under the impression we'd have shipping info by now. I am not feeling optimistic it'll arrive by Thanksgiving--if I remember, they don't use a fast method of shipping.


I thought so. I'm going overseas for 9 days - leaving the Saturday before Thanksgiving. I was under the impression we would have it in our hands by now as well.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Question about the MSA Spoiler



Spoiler



Are these blankets soft? It looks kinda rough and itchy. I thought the same thing about their collaboration with Target.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Question about the MSA Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wool can be itchy thats why I usually stay away from it


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Question about the MSA Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wash it properly (no drying) you can soften it after a couple washes and make it cozy, Its an acrylic blend so it won't be as itchy as an all wool one. They work great in the winter on top of the sheets covering feet  =D


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone subbed for the new Home Box? I saw the spoiler today and jumped on it =D


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm what Home Box? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 13, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hmmm what Home Box? Thanks!


Its Design Sponge, Quarterly FB Released a Spoiler for the Cutting Board - It was in home this afternoon when I signed up and now its in art and design, anyway its sold out now, however I am sure spots will open up when billing gets closer next month.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I thought so. I'm going overseas for 9 days - leaving the Saturday before Thanksgiving. I was under the impression we would have it in our hands by now as well.


Someone asked Hitha on her FB page and she responded that it ships this week. I don't have my credit card login at work, but as of last night, I've not been billed yet.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 13, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Question about the MSA Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liz said she threw hers in the washer &amp; dryer and it softened up a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Liz said she threw hers in the washer &amp; dryer and it softened up a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


   I have had  lots of wool get ruined when washed  .... how do you wash wool


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> I have had  lots of wool get ruined when washed  .... how do you wash wool


It's not pure wool, it's got acrylic mixed in with it.  I don't know what the percentage is, though.

Wool is itchy and smells gross when it's wet so the addition of acrylic makes me happy.  I want soft and washable for sure!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Someone asked Hitha on her FB page and she responded that it ships this week. I don't have my credit card login at work, but as of last night, I've not been billed yet.


yeah, so that means charge this week, ship next week, then arrive a week later.  just under 3 weeks. silly.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 13, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> I have had  lots of wool get ruined when washed  .... how do you wash wool


I use a woolite and a softener made for natural fibers - Wool/Cashmere


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Laundress Wool and Cashmere wash?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Someone asked Hitha on her FB page and she responded that it ships this week. I don't have my credit card login at work, but as of last night, I've not been billed yet.


I'm seriously thinking of dropping it - it will be december by time its here, ...... decisions decisions


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I'm seriously thinking of dropping it - it will be december by time its here, ...... decisions decisions


Don't know if this helps--I just found on instagram from three weeks ago where it says, "#HGQ03 is all about packing clothes! 4 physical items, valued at $80. Shipping first week of November!" I don't recall previously seeing a value... A post on her blog in early Oct. said five items.

I'm not going to cancel HGQ03, which is apparently available again (no longer sold out), since I'm just going to a neighboring state for Thanksgiving, but this is disappointing. Feeling doubtful I'll get #04 though...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Don't know if this helps--I just found on instagram from three weeks ago where it says, "#HGQ03 is all about packing clothes! 4 physical items, valued at $80. Shipping first week of November!" I don't recall previously seeing a value... A post on her blog in early Oct. said five items.
> 
> I'm not going to cancel HGQ03, which is apparently available again (no longer sold out), since I'm just going to a neighboring state for Thanksgiving, but this is disappointing. Feeling doubtful I'll get #04 though...


yes, it did say 5 when I ordered it. thanks for the update.  Finger hovering over cancel....


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone else notice that on the Mizzfit fb page she mentioned the yoga mat towel, but it doesn't appear in the spoilers for the box? 

I am tired of waiting for this stuff, I think I might cancel MSA if there aren't any more spoilers, I really don't need another throw.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Don't know if this helps--I just found on instagram from three weeks ago where it says, "#HGQ03 is all about packing clothes! 4 physical items, valued at $80. Shipping first week of November!" I don't recall previously seeing a value... A post on her blog in early Oct. said five items.
> 
> I'm not going to cancel HGQ03, which is apparently available again (no longer sold out), since I'm just going to a neighboring state for Thanksgiving, but this is disappointing. Feeling doubtful I'll get #04 though...


I cancelled. It's now the 3rd week of Nov.  And it started at 5 items. Enjoy!  I'm sure it will be good. I also read on Amazon a lot of complaints about the folding item that she was promoting.  And also found the "original" one with less complaints (around the same price/little less).


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> So far she has said we will get a Disney item, an honest co item, an item or 2 from her company and she posted the below quote on whosay.com
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!
> 
> "Order Quarterly box #18902 &amp; get 31 items for $50 curated by me: Http://on.qrtr.ly/Rosario189 In it you'll find a RENT inspired calendar, @Honest products &amp; much more!"


I read that Rosario Dawson is doing the voice of a fairy in an upcoming Tinkerbell movie.  Guessing the Disney item might relate to that movie


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 17, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I cancelled. It's now the 3rd week of Nov.  And it started at 5 items. Enjoy!  I'm sure it will be good. I also read on Amazon a lot of complaints about the folding item that she was promoting.  And also found the "original" one with less complaints (around the same price/little less).


thanks! i was looking for spoilers because i wasnt sure which sub to drop since so many of the subs i have are all delayed and shipping around the same time (NGQ, MSA, HGQ and Rosario's). Am going to drop HQG's too.  Altho I'm sick of the delays, I think Nina's worth the wait, I like the MSA throw (plus am sad I missed out on the first box, which was awesome from the looks of it) and i really liked Rosario's last box and think this will be a good one too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 17, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I cancelled. It's now the 3rd week of Nov.  And it started at 5 items. Enjoy!  I'm sure it will be good. I also read on Amazon a lot of complaints about the folding item that she was promoting.  And also found the "original" one with less complaints (around the same price/little less).


It's tempting to cancel. I've lost my enthusiasm--the constant delays don't work well for me, being a person with little patience... I have been interested in getting a packing cube though so I still think I'll stick it out. That is the one item that I am pretty sure will be in the box. The shirt folding gadget I'm not totally sure would be in the box; I personally kind of hope not since my husband already owns one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> It's tempting to cancel. I've lost my enthusiasm--the constant delays don't work well for me, being a person with little patience... I have been interested in getting a packing cube though so I still think I'll stick it out. That is the one item that I am pretty sure will be in the box. The shirt folding gadget I'm not totally sure would be in the box; I personally kind of hope not since my husband already owns one.


Flight 001 has sales every once in a while. I have gotten he weekend ones that way.  25% off usually (even 50% off once). They were sold out of the bigger one otherwise I would have gotten that one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2014)

And I'd say the 25% off happens about once a month - or every 5/6 weeks.


----------



## EFeryn (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I figured out the Encircled product that will be in HGQ03. 

http://instagram.com/p/vRekzaFOka/

It's a headband...ohhh...you can wear it 8 ways...not sure how that works...not impressed.

So that's a spacepak ($35) and a headband (?$25?).  Plus something else (~$15) and probably an on the go cleaning stick(~$5).


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 18, 2014)

EFeryn said:


> I think I figured out the Encircled product that will be in HGQ03.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/vRekzaFOka/
> 
> ...


Completely plausible! More people have been asking on her blog and social media about when it'll ship. Until last night she and her moderator were saying last week (as in: it shipped last week--they didn't seem to know about the delay), but last night she said something about a brand new item from a company being delayed and the box will ship this week, no guaranteed arrival by Thanksgiving.

Hmmm... 8 ways... Maybe a tube top?!  :-D

I assumed that the Spacepak Clothes ($46), and not the Weekend Clothes ($35), would be in the box since that was the one featured in the video and she said one item from the video would be included, but in hindsight, I supposed I could be taking that way too literal.


----------



## EFeryn (Nov 18, 2014)

A tube top makes sense.  If it's the bigger space pak then I think the other two items maybe are just a to-go cleaning stick and a mini clothes line.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 18, 2014)

Bianca Jade just billed, should ship soon.

I want to see what is in HGQ


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 18, 2014)

does anyone know whether there are any spoilers on arianna's box besides the



Spoiler



urbanears headphones


because they've been in so many boxes (e.g. nina's last one) that they're really the last thing i need (and I've already regifted 2 out of the 3 I've gotten in sub boxes :blush:  .  am thinking of cancelling if they're the high value item because I want to cut down on the number of boxes since a bunch are coming in Nov and Dec.  thanks in advance!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 18, 2014)

pasiphae7 said:


> does anyone know whether there are any spoilers on arianna's box besides the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was another spoiler released earlier for the Huffington box. It was some kind of Philosophy product.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 19, 2014)

New spoilers for MSA. Two small jars with eye cream shadow. One is white and can be used as highlighter and the other one is a special color, just for MSA


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 19, 2014)

aniadania said:


> New spoilers for MSA. Two small jars with eye cream shadow. One is white and can be used as highlighter and the other one is a special color, just for MSA


Thanks for the heads up! 

Between the throw and this, I know I can cancel!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 19, 2014)

aniadania said:


> New spoilers for MSA. Two small jars with eye cream shadow. One is white and can be used as highlighter and the other one is a special color, just for MSA


Can you post where you saw this? I can't find it and I would love to see the special color. Thanks!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 19, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> There was another spoiler released earlier for the Huffington box. It was some kind of Philosophy product.


Thanks so much!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 19, 2014)

It's on MSA under the post about Petite Vour!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 19, 2014)

aniadania said:


> It's on MSA under the post about Petite Vour!


Thank you!!! I would have never thought to look there.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

EFeryn said:


> I think I figured out the Encircled product that will be in HGQ03.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/vRekzaFOka/
> 
> ...


boring!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 20, 2014)

EFeryn said:


> I think I figured out the Encircled product that will be in HGQ03.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/vRekzaFOka/
> 
> ...


Sounds really great.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 20, 2014)

Well I just signed up for HGQ03, they are open now if anyone wants, and I canceled MSA. 

I am always on the go so I think her box will be great for me. 

Side note MIZ05 has shipped!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thank you!!! I would have never thought to look there.


There's no sneak peek of the "special color" though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think I might cancel MSA. The throw is allllright but do I really need it?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

Hm.  I think I'm going to cancel MSA, too.  I like the blanket but not so much two eyeshadows...

Plus I think I'd much prefer the throw in the Popsugar box...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

I prefer the MSA throw because it seems like one I wouldn't mind letting my dog lie on. But I don't care for the eyeshadows at all. I'm not going to cancel, but I'm curious about what else is in the box.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 20, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I prefer the MSA throw because it seems like one I wouldn't mind letting my dog lie on. But I don't care for the eyeshadows at all. I'm not going to cancel, but I'm curious about what else is in the box.


She mentioned in the Petit Vour thread on MSA that to go along with her Holiday Sparkle and Glam theme there would "be one other little sparkle item" other than the shadows. 

I am hoping jewelry, but since she said "little" item I am thinking along the lines of nail polish or a hair barrette.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 20, 2014)

When is Rosario's box shipping out? Anyone know? I assume it needs to go out next week since it's all about advent...


----------



## Deareux (Nov 20, 2014)

Is anyone having any glitches while trying to cancel a subscription? When I go into my account to cancel the MSA box, the pop up window that contains the final cancellation button is cut off and I am unable to scroll or resize it in order to get to that button.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 20, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Is anyone having any glitches while trying to cancel a subscription? When I go into my account to cancel the MSA box, the pop up window that contains the final cancellation button is cut off and I am unable to scroll or resize it in order to get to that button.


I had that issue too, I hit the very top of the red button (I could see a red and green) and that took me through another prompt and let me cancel.


----------



## flynt (Nov 20, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Is anyone having any glitches while trying to cancel a subscription? When I go into my account to cancel the MSA box, the pop up window that contains the final cancellation button is cut off and I am unable to scroll or resize it in order to get to that button.


Yep I had that issue too.  In Chrome I couldn't see the buttons at all and in IE I could only see the top of the buttons like mcculsta described.  I tried both buttons and got the cancellation message on my second try.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd been debating and debating about cancelling HGQ03 but finally today got the invoice receipt email from Quarterly so I guess the decision's been made for me...


----------



## Deareux (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! I use chrome, and was able to see the buttons after I made my viewing screen at full page. I sent them an email about it so I hope that they are aware of the issue.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 21, 2014)

I am also not so happy about cream eyeshadows in MSA box, I will put them on swap right away. And I would be REALLY UNHAPPY if the other little sparkling thing was a nail polish! But I believe Liz knows very well, people don't want nail polish in her box. I trust that the other items will be great... please Liz, don't disappoint!


----------



## aniadania (Nov 21, 2014)

Plenty of people asked about classy and delicate jewelry, I hope it will be in MSA 2.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 21, 2014)

I am excited for HGQ to ship, MIZ05 shipped the day after billing and is being delivered today so I have hope that this will arrive by or around Thanksgiving.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 23, 2014)

Book Riot billed yesterday!   /emoticons/biggrin[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least i have one quarterly box to look forward too, am kind of shocked and disappointed by nina's summer and winter boxes.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm excited about the eyeshadow in MSA box 2 because it's organic/vegan- I love that Liz pays attention to the ethics of the companies she sources from. I know some people don't like the spoiler, but the MSA boxes feel very authentic to me (not like the Nina Garcia travesty)


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 23, 2014)

flynt said:


> Yep I had that issue too.  In Chrome I couldn't see the buttons at all and in IE I could only see the top of the buttons like mcculsta described.  I tried both buttons and got the cancellation message on my second try.


Oh, for the record, the cancel button for anyone else is the red one, not the green one. 

My MizFit05 box got delayed and is currently stating arrival of 11/26 (also hasn't updated since 11/21 at 0836), no shipping yet for HGQ03....wait and see.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had issues cancelling too but then tried it in Internet Explorer and it was perfectly fine.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 23, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Oh, for the record, the cancel button for anyone else is the red one, not the green one.
> 
> My MizFit05 box got delayed and is currently stating arrival of 11/26 (also hasn't updated since 11/21 at 0836), no shipping yet for HGQ03....wait and see.


I got my Mizzfit yesterday. It's not as good as the last one. Still pretty good though


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 24, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I got my Mizzfit yesterday. It's not as good as the last one. Still pretty good though


How do you like the elastic laces, I am confused about them.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 24, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> How do you like the elastic laces, I am confused about them.


I haven't put them in yet. I just got new shoes so the plan is to leave them in for awhile. I may put them in one of my old pairs though.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 25, 2014)

I think the only thing I real want in this box is the valslides. I will probably return it. I found the water bottle for 3bucks.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 25, 2014)

Liz posted a second spoiler for arianna huffington's second box.  THank goodness, because between the two items i have managed to cancel and save my $100 for something else.  :lol:


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

I finally got my tracking info for HGQ03 late yesterday afternoon. Of course it's supposedly arriving tomorrow, which is super inconvenient since I'm leaving town tonight for the holiday and won't come home until Monday morning.


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my Hitha box yesterday and was very disappointed. It's not even close to the value claimed, in my opinion. The "big-ticket item" is sold on Amazon for $19.99, and there are two sample size items and one other small item that's maybe worth $5-$10. I loved her last box so this was really disappointing for me.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> I got my Hitha box yesterday and was very disappointed. It's not even close to the value claimed, in my opinion. The "big-ticket item" is sold on Amazon for $19.99, and there are two sample size items and one other small item that's maybe worth $5-$10. I loved her last box so this was really disappointing for me.


Yeah, I thought the last box was really good so I initially felt good about getting this one but as time dragged on and on, I started waffling on keeping it or not, and already cancelled HGQ04 last week. In general I just find Quarterly's unpredictable shipping and constant delays exhausting. Feeling over it...


----------



## Anselee (Nov 25, 2014)

What was in the Hitha box can you show pics or tell us? I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anselee said:


> What was in the Hitha box can you show pics or tell us? I get mine tomorrow.


The clothes folding board everyone guessed, but it's junior size I guess so you can travel with it easily: http://www.amazon.com/MiracleFold%C2%AE-Laundry-Clothes-T-Shirts-Organizer/dp/B00P862XPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&amp;refRID=19KSSYE9G2W0PF0ZXWEC

This travel laundry bag: http://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-Travel-Size-Laundry-Bag-World/dp/B00ESJF02W

And two Laundress products, one a foil pack (99 cents on the Laundress site) and one small bottle, I think this one: http://www.thelaundress.com/stain-solution-two

So it all doesn't even add up to the $50 I paid for it if you go by the prices offered online, not full retail value.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> The clothes folding board everyone guessed, but it's junior size I guess so you can travel with it easily: http://www.amazon.com/MiracleFold%C2%AE-Laundry-Clothes-T-Shirts-Organizer/dp/B00P862XPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&amp;refRID=19KSSYE9G2W0PF0ZXWEC
> 
> This travel laundry bag: http://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-Travel-Size-Laundry-Bag-World/dp/B00ESJF02W
> 
> ...


Ugh, yeah, this sucks. My husband had purchased one of those folding boards after he saw Sheldon using one on the Big Bang Theory, so we already have one, but to make this one even worse, I am a plus size gal, so it being "perfect for kids or small clothes" is even less useful as I have very few "small clothes," thanks. And we already have the nice Flight 001 Go Clean laundry bags. They don't have the cute pattern but still not needed or useful. And, you know, I have Tide pens so...

I've never returned a quarterly box but think that I will return this one. Yikes.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> The clothes folding board everyone guessed, but it's junior size I guess so you can travel with it easily: http://www.amazon.com/MiracleFold%C2%AE-Laundry-Clothes-T-Shirts-Organizer/dp/B00P862XPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&amp;refRID=19KSSYE9G2W0PF0ZXWEC
> 
> This travel laundry bag: http://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-Travel-Size-Laundry-Bag-World/dp/B00ESJF02W
> 
> ...


so wait -- what's the "new" item that delayed the boxes shipment??? She posted on facebook "One of the items shipped late, as it's a brand new item from the company."


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> so wait -- what's the "new" item that delayed the boxes shipment??? She posted on facebook "One of the items shipped late, as it's a brand new item from the company."


Right! I was so confused, I seriously looked through my box and the packaging material a few times to make sure I didn't miss something. I keep searching online to see if others got their boxes to see whether I got all the items I was supposed to. There's nothing else listed in the info packet and she did say it would have four items, however, a foil packet sample should NOT count as one item!!

I really thought we would be getting one of those Chrysalis headband things since she loves that company and they posted something recently about that being a new product.


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> Right! I was so confused, I seriously looked through my box and the packaging material a few times to make sure I didn't miss something. I keep searching online to see if others got their boxes to see whether I got all the items I was supposed to. There's nothing else listed in the info packet and she did say it would have four items, however, a foil packet sample should NOT count as one item!!
> 
> I really thought we would be getting one of those Chrysalis headband things since she loves that company and they posted something recently about that being a new product.


Hmm... I think the folding board being a smaller junior size is perhaps the brand new item. It has no reviews on amazon and is not shown on MiracleFolds' website. I emailed quarterly already about the return.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like I will be returning both quarterly boxes now. Nothing from encircled either?


----------



## badkitty6 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow.  I am really glad I cancelled this one.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> The clothes folding board everyone guessed, but it's junior size I guess so you can travel with it easily: http://www.amazon.com/MiracleFold%C2%AE-Laundry-Clothes-T-Shirts-Organizer/dp/B00P862XPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&amp;refRID=19KSSYE9G2W0PF0ZXWEC
> 
> This travel laundry bag: http://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-Travel-Size-Laundry-Bag-World/dp/B00ESJF02W
> 
> ...


Wow, that is disappointing. I am going to get a folder but the larger size as I have no intention of using it while traveling. (I roll my clothes to travel.) I'm glad I made a last minute decision to cancel. I think if the products weren't being sold at such steep discounts already the box would be worth it and it's well curated so I understand if people enjoy it. Still, this one isn't for me.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 25, 2014)

I emailed them about returning, the one box has been shipped, and the other has been processed to be shipped. They made me labels for both and I can send them in immediately for my refund! 

While I am disappointed in the boxes, quarterly has been great.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay, slightly off topic but does anyone who has the regular sized Miracle Folder know what size the shirts end up as? I wear a size small and started wondering if the smaller version would be better for me or not. I'll be using this for T-shirts, camis, and tanks exclusively. 

I can find the stats for the small folder result in a 7" x 10" item but no stats on the regular sized one. TIA!


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 25, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Okay, slightly off topic but does anyone who has the regular sized Miracle Folder know what size the shirts end up as? I wear a size small and started wondering if the smaller version would be better for me or not. I'll be using this for T-shirts, camis, and tanks exclusively.
> 
> I can find the stats for the small folder result in a 7" x 10" item but no stats on the regular sized one. TIA!


looks like it's around 9x12


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 25, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> looks like it's around 9x12


Thank you!


----------



## charriejane (Nov 26, 2014)

I just got my HGQ03 box today--there were a couple of (small) additional items besides what was posted previously, including (SPOILERS)

a coupon for $15 off a sweater at encircled, a note to watch for a free packing guide via email, and a pack of hair ties.  I'm on the fence about keeping/returning…

I'm new and don't know how to hide spoilers--sorry if I ruined it for anyone   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Nov 26, 2014)

charriejane said:


> I just got my HGQ03 box today--there were a couple of (small) additional items besides what was posted previously, including (SPOILERS)
> 
> a coupon for $15 off a sweater at encircled, a note to watch for a free packing guide via email, and a pack of hair ties.  I'm on the fence about keeping/returning…
> 
> I'm new and don't know how to hide spoilers--sorry if I ruined it for anyone   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my shipping label from quarterly this morning. Even with the additional of hair ties, I'm not tempted to keep this, even if we didn't already have a folding board. Hair ties don't cost much... Plus I'd never use the encircled coupon and the packing info is on her blog, unless she's changed that. I noticed she'd selling packing guides on her website.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 26, 2014)

I already have my return label for HGQ03 and it only got shipped today!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 27, 2014)

Surprised that I haven't been billed for Rosario Dawson's box... since it's supposed to ship in November.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 27, 2014)

They are sending an email to subscribers tomorrow.  I think it is probably delayed.  I read on Rosario Dawson's blog that there were only 10 left and it may now be sold out.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Just a little heads up:  Makeup Talk is undergoing a little bit of a renovation, mainly in the subs section, so some companies are getting their very own forums!  Quarterly is one of these companies.  If you are reading this post, it has been relocated (or will be in about thirty seconds).  Thanks!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 1, 2014)

I tried to sign up for Rosario last night after the last spoiler. Waitlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 1, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> The clothes folding board everyone guessed, but it's junior size I guess so you can travel with it easily: http://www.amazon.com/MiracleFold%C2%AE-Laundry-Clothes-T-Shirts-Organizer/dp/B00P862XPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&amp;refRID=19KSSYE9G2W0PF0ZXWEC
> 
> This travel laundry bag: http://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-Travel-Size-Laundry-Bag-World/dp/B00ESJF02W
> 
> ...


eek. that is awful. so glad that i canceled this box. none of her boxes have really been good (the first box had potential if it didnt include the awful colors - and stuck with the beautiful striped ones). she's going to be the next one cut.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 1, 2014)

charriejane said:


> I just got my HGQ03 box today--there were a couple of (small) additional items besides what was posted previously, including (SPOILERS)
> 
> a coupon for $15 off a sweater at encircled, a note to watch for a free packing guide via email, and a pack of hair ties.  I'm on the fence about keeping/returning…
> 
> I'm new and don't know how to hide spoilers--sorry if I ruined it for anyone   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nothing exciting. thanks for sharing. these coupons without the item included is a little silly.


----------



## gcc69 (Dec 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> eek. that is awful. so glad that i canceled this box. none of her boxes have really been good (the first box had potential if it didnt include the awful colors - and stuck with the beautiful striped ones). she's going to be the next one cut.


I thought HGQ02 was great. I only paid $20 for it so that made it even better however had I paid $40/$45, I'd have been happy with it, which is why I stuck it out for #3. Super happy with quarterlys liberal return policy! #3 should arrive today and I already have my return label. I won't be bothering with #4 though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 1, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I thought HGQ02 was great. I only paid $20 for it so that made it even better however had I paid $40/$45, I'd have been happy with it, which is why I stuck it out for #3. Super happy with quarterlys liberal return policy! #3 should arrive today and I already have my return label. I won't be bothering with #4 though.


that's a great deal! i agree about the policy being amazing. and the customer service as well. 

I guess for me the #HGQ02 didnt hit the mark due to the mask design (similar to 2 of the 4 bag options in HGQ01 - and Arianna sent a beautiful one as well - which I personally preferred) at the same time. the Flight 001 bag was ok. the baggu was ok too. So if you liked the mask/design, fantastic.  If not, well...


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 2, 2014)

I cancelled Rosario's box today and I almost cancelled MSA02 too but I forgot I used a code on it. I can't say no to a discounted box. LOL #subscriptionboxproblems 

I was all for these boxes when they were supposed to be shipped in November but it is really difficult for me to justify these boxes for myself in the month of December. I will be receiving gifts from people this month, so two $50 mystery boxes just doesn't make sense to gift myself…even if I can return them. I'd rather spend that extra money on gifts for my friends and family.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 2, 2014)

I am returning HGQ03 and MizzFit. They both finally arrived so I can slap labels on and hand them over to UPS. 

I had canceled MSA02 too, I don't need eyeshadow or another throw. 

I just signed up for Rosario, I had been on the fence for a while. That last spoiler did me in, I can't help it! I hope it is their running gloves.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 2, 2014)

I cancelled all my boxes too.. I don't need  to spend money in December on stuff I don't need plus I am not happy with all the delays


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 2, 2014)

Do we only have two spoilers for the MSA02?  I can't seem to find a third, but I was thinking we had one.  Oof.


----------



## maenad25 (Dec 3, 2014)

Photos of Book Riot #BKR05 are showing up on Twitter. It looks good although I can't tell what all the items are!!!

This image comes from @dguardiola on Twitter:



Spoiler












SO glad I cancelled the ridiculous Nina Garcia box. This is a hat I will actually wear!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 3, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Do we only have two spoilers for the MSA02?  I can't seem to find a third, but I was thinking we had one.  Oof.


I think those are the only two. She posted this:



> I’m not planning on any more spoilers for this box since I want there still to be a few surprises!
> 
> 
> 
> I will do an post as soon as I know more about shipping time specifics.


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 3, 2014)

What was the 2nd MSA spoiler?  I'm out of the loop and can't seem to find it!


----------



## lraien (Dec 3, 2014)

MSA02 - I don't have down how to hide spoilers so I'll just say that the second spoiler is in her November review of the petite vour box.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 3, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Photos of Book Riot #BKR05 are showing up on Twitter. It looks good although I can't tell what all the items are!!!
> 
> This image comes from @dguardiola on Twitter:
> 
> ...


I have mine and yes it is comfortable and warm. Is it the books you don't know?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> What was the 2nd MSA spoiler?  I'm out of the loop and can't seem to find it!





Spoiler



1. The throw

2. Two cream pot eyeshadows, one is an exclusive color


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 4, 2014)

I received an answer to my email to Quarterly, and it said that MSA02 and Design Sponge01will ship by the 12th with a guarantee Christmas delivery for the USA.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2014)

I cancelled my MSA. Just wasn't feeling it, and the whole 2 weeks before Christmas thing. And I really want the box from Book Riot's store


----------



## pasiphae7 (Dec 5, 2014)

Seriously what's with all the delays


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 5, 2014)

Okay,I don't know how I missed the awesomeness of MizzFit boxes, but this is the first I have really noticed them and am dying over how great they are.  Is there a way that you guys know of to get the past MizzFit boxes?  I didn't see any on the best of quarterly page, so I'm guessing they are all sold out, but you guys know all of the tricks. 

Also are there any quarterly coupon codes right now?  My go to "firstbox10" didn't work this time.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 5, 2014)

If you email them, they can usually find you a box but you may have to pay shipping.  There are currently no coupon codes.  You might want to go ahead and sign up for the quarterly box as you get free shipping.  Be aware though, boxes are often delayed.


----------



## betsye (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm really disappointed in the Book Riot box, but I've already been a huge hassle to Quarterly lately that I feel weird about emailing them yet again to ask for a return label. But the box definitely wasn't worth $50 to me. I'll only use one of the items.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 5, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> If you email them, they can usually find you a box but you may have to pay shipping.  There are currently no coupon codes.  You might want to go ahead and sign up for the quarterly box as you get free shipping.  Be aware though, boxes are often delayed.


This gives me hope, thanks!!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 5, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I received an answer to my email to Quarterly, and it said that MSA02 and Design Sponge01will ship by the 12th with a guarantee Christmas delivery for the USA.


I am so excited! =D


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2014)

betsye said:


> I'm really disappointed in the Book Riot box, but I've already been a huge hassle to Quarterly lately that I feel weird about emailing them yet again to ask for a return label. But the box definitely wasn't worth $50 to me. I'll only use one of the items.


I really wish the item only 10 people are getting wasn't the spoiler. I can use the hat and had wanted the two reading items so I was lucky this time


----------



## betsye (Dec 5, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I really wish the item only 10 people are getting wasn't the spoiler. I can use the hat and had wanted the two reading items so I was lucky this time


I've actually usually been sort of disappointed in their boxes, but this one really had nothing for me. I should like the hat but don't, and only am interested in one of the books. I think I might cancel it but I just love books so much! Maybe I'll just stick to Indiespensable.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 5, 2014)

Some of the Indiespensible titles this year disappointed me. My favorite was the Bone Clocks. 

The Ms. Marvel is actually pretty great though.


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 5, 2014)

i also cancelled my MSA box today after a hard struggle. I have spent way too much money black friday, and just doesn't need two cream eyeshadows. though i would really love the throw.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 6, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> i also cancelled my MSA box today after a hard struggle. I have spent way too much money black friday, and just doesn't need two cream eyeshadows. though i would really love the throw.


I cancelled MSA too. I know Liz picks fabulous products but in the case of those spoilers they just weren't for me at all. Any type of wool drives me insane with itchiness and I have no need at all for cream eyeshadows. I figured I'll pick through the swap boards and find any items I really miss later.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2014)

I am cancelling MSA too. I ended up getting a free blanket from VS last week and spent so  much money last month and so far this month, I need to cut back. Plus, neither spoiler was really WOW-OMGAZE me.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 6, 2014)

Count me in as another person who canceled on MSA. I wouldn't have minded the blanket, but I don't use cream eyeshadows and I'm super picky on my shadow colors (I don't think she and I share the same taste in color cosmetics).


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 6, 2014)

Just canceled MSA... I'd rather save that money or maybe put it towards the PS For Her box if spoilers are revealed soon!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 7, 2014)

I signed up the MSA02 box because of the spoilers.  I was so bummed about missing out on the Tascha product in box 1 and then couldn't get a subscription for the longest time. I jumped on this box as soon as a spot opened up.  I haven't received a throw in a sub box ever and cream eyeshadows were what got me interested in makeup.  It's shaping up to be a great box for me!


----------



## skyflower (Dec 7, 2014)

Quarterly responded to a post on facebook that rosario is shipping early next (this) week.

I ended up cancelling MSA.  I trust her taste and know i'd be happy with everything in the box, but time to spend on others.

Keeping Rosario Dawson and Kevin Rose though, i'm sure there'll be lots of gifts to give from those (my family gathering is after xmas).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 7, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> I signed up the MSA02 box because of the spoilers.  I was so bummed about missing out on the Tascha product in box 1 and then couldn't get a subscription for the longest time. I jumped on this box as soon as a spot opened up.  I haven't received a throw in a sub box ever and cream eyeshadows were what got me interested in makeup.  It's shaping up to be a great box for me!


If the spoilers look great for you then I'm sure you're set for a fantastic box. Liz does a wonderful job.


----------



## penny13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Opinions needed! I have my Rosario and MSA shipping to me at my apartment, but I'll be home, where I do all my swaps, the week of the holidays. Should I have my boxes shipped there so I can do trades, and then just bring what I'm keeping home, OR do we think I should have the boxes shipped to my flat and I'll have enough time to receive them and bring the extra bits home.

I'm leaning towards the address change...because I bet these show up the day before Christmas. Anyone else have an opinion (I know we all do!)?


----------



## had706 (Dec 8, 2014)

I kept my MSA02 sub because I love the blanket. I'm meh on the shadow but hoping I like the rest of it! I also got $10 off the sub for my first one so I'm happy with that deal!


----------



## charelldana (Dec 8, 2014)

Some of the MSA boxes opened up and I bought one--I was sad that I missed out on the first box and the spoilers I've seen seem pretty good.  The blanket looks great and the pale cream shadow will get used, though I may sell or trade the other color (particularly if it isn't really a neutral).  I hope that there isn't any sort of lip gloss or lip stick in the box though, I have way too much that never really gets used.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 8, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Opinions needed! I have my Rosario and MSA shipping to me at my apartment, but I'll be home, where I do all my swaps, the week of the holidays. Should I have my boxes shipped there so I can do trades, and then just bring what I'm keeping home, OR do we think I should have the boxes shipped to my flat and I'll have enough time to receive them and bring the extra bits home.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the address change...because I bet these show up the day before Christmas. Anyone else have an opinion (I know we all do!)?


I don't know when the boxes are shipping but I'd be hesitant to do the address change just because I know how long it can take for them to arrive so you might miss them completely.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

for those who wanted Flight 001 spacepaks in their hitha box and didnt get one: the website has a 40% sale today on F1 products, including the spacepaks.  Code: Monday40  Orders over $50 get free shipping.


----------



## betsye (Dec 8, 2014)

People who have returned a box: About how long did it take to get your refund?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> for those who wanted Flight 001 spacepaks in their hitha box and didnt get one: the website has a 40% sale today on F1 products, including the spacepaks.  Code: Monday40  Orders over $50 get free shipping.


Fantastic! I did have my eye on those. Hitha does have a lot of really great ideas for her boxes; I ordered the Miracle Fold from Amazon and have been having a great time tidying my shirts and sweaters. I kind of prefer seeing Hitha's ideas and then purchasing my own though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive been following Flight 001 ever since I discovered them in The Village years ago. Hope you get the chance to get a few items. I love my pink clear document holder (TSA has even commented on it) - holds my ticket/passport.   It's great to see in my handbag.


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 8, 2014)

I cancelled MSA since I just can't get with that wool blanket.   I picked up Rosario, I think I've heard of 5 spoilers...anyone know of any more?


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 8, 2014)

betsye said:


> People who have returned a box: About how long did it take to get your refund?


I returned my box the day after I got it last Saturday. I contacted them because using the tracking on the return label says "unusual tracking number" They have yet to get back to me.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Ive been following Flight 001 ever since I discovered them in The Village years ago. Hope you get the chance to get a few items. I love my pink clear document holder (TSA has even commented on it) - holds my ticket/passport.   It's great to see in my handbag.


All right, I'm salivating over all of their packing stuff but I wouldn't be able to use them for any trips until probably late spring or mid summer. I also really overspent on BF/CM sales (and for the holidays in general) so am trying to keep from spending more. Do you know how often they do such fantastic sales? If the 40% off is just once a year then I may make the leap now, but if they have them once a season or so then I will probably have to wait.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> All right, I'm salivating over all of their packing stuff but I wouldn't be able to use them for any trips until probably late spring or mid summer. I also really overspent on BF/CM sales (and for the holidays in general) so am trying to keep from spending more. Do you know how often they do such fantastic sales? If the 40% off is just once a year then I may make the leap now, but if they have them once a season or so then I will probably have to wait.


They have 25% off normally. I saw 50% off once.  I have seen 20% off. I have never seen 40%.   Also, these sales tend to be on select items (like this one is only on F1 items, which the spacepaks would be considered).   So, it's hard to say.  I jumped on getting something. 

EDIT: I have missed some obviously. I did just see in my email from Jan (I need to clean out lots of emails) there was a 50% off last Jan (but I don't know what the "select items" would have been). These were all just ones that I saw/notices/recalled.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> They have 25% off normally. I saw 50% off once.  I have seen 20% off. I have never seen 40%.   Also, these sales tend to be on select items (like this one is only on F1 items, which the spacepaks would be considered).   So, it's hard to say.  I jumped on getting something.
> 
> EDIT: I have missed some obviously. I did just see in my email from Jan (I need to clean out lots of emails) there was a 50% off last Jan (but I don't know what the "select items" would have been). These were all just ones that I saw/notices/recalled.


Thank you! I feel justified in making a purchase then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Dec 9, 2014)

OK, I cancelled my MSA box too. Won't use a wool blanket because even a little wool makes me itch. I'm a little intrigued by the cream shadows but wouldn't use a white one (I already have highlighters I like). Plus I need to save money for holiday spending! Hoping if there are other items I'd like in there I can swap for them.


----------



## Christine Radice (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure if it's too late to unsub for MSA but I was so hoping for another spoiler by now. I was in the Army a lifetime ago so I have quite the aversion to wool blankets - seems like an odd choice - like why not a nice fluffy soft chenille or fleece throw? Why wool? How do you even clean something like that w/o it getting messed up? I hoped something else would pique my interest or at least had the boxes come earlier I could have gifted it to someone for Christmas. I'm torn because I feel like the moment I cancel something good will be revealed.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 10, 2014)

If anyone was wanting Design Sponge, it's open again.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 10, 2014)

If anyone has Design Sponge, it's not guaranteed for Christmas Delivery anymore. I got an email from Quarterly today.


----------



## lraien (Dec 11, 2014)

ChristineInWI said:


> Not sure if it's too late to unsub for MSA but I was so hoping for another spoiler by now. I was in the Army a lifetime ago so I have quite the aversion to wool blankets - seems like an odd choice - like why not a nice fluffy soft chenille or fleece throw? Why wool? How do you even clean something like that w/o it getting messed up? I hoped something else would pique my interest or at least had the boxes come earlier I could have gifted it to someone for Christmas. I'm torn because I feel like the moment I cancel something good will be revealed.


I'm with you 100%.  Wool does nothing for me but the Tatcha and other items from the last box were so great that I'm scared if I cancel, something else in the box will be amazing and I'll regret it.  The shadows are okay but not exciting at all - and I'm wondering do they count as 2 items in the box or are they considered a group?  I wish I would have heard about Little Lace Box sooner.  I would have bought two of their November boxes instead.  Perfect gift.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks to the person who said I should contact quarterly about the old boxes of Mizzfit!  They still had some Q04 and Q05 boxes so I bought both.  Has anyone tried out the DVDs in the Q04 box?  What did you think?


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

This will be my first quarterly box - MSA02. Cant wait for it to arrive.

I'm on the fence about the throw, nervous the wool will be too "wooly" but I'm remaining optimistic.

If it's not for me, I can always return it and try for next quarter. The first box looked awesome to me and I'm sad I missed it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

got shipping notice for MSA (and payment notice this AM) though nothing showing yet for movement. Positive sign though as it usually takes a full week


----------



## roohound (Dec 12, 2014)

Tried to subscribe to the Rosario box and when I put in the firstbox10 coupon it said that code had expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I tried all upper/lower base combinations. Bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Dec 12, 2014)

My MSA is being shippied via FedEx home delivery, so it'll be here real soon! Major props, because although they changed the hub to Wisconsin, Nina's took longer (exactly 2 weeks) to get to me on the East Coast, than it took coming from California. I think my smartpost is broken.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Dec 13, 2014)

billed for designsponge!!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

I was billed for Design Sponge too. I 'm excited. I had that, and MSA02 on order, but I just didn't want to be billed for two boxes at the same time this close to Christmas, so MSA unfortunately got the boot. I think it will be fun to get some cool home stuff.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmmm..  I just checked FedEx tracking and my MSA02 is scheduled for today, yet there is no movement, just that a label has been created.  Is FedEx trying to match the USPS for funky tracking?


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen any spoilers for the 5k Timothy Ferriss holiday box? DEFINITELY didn't buy it myself, but REALLY curious to see what will be in it!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone hear anything on Rosario? It is now the middle of the month.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 14, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Hmmm..  I just checked FedEx tracking and my MSA02 is scheduled for today, yet there is no movement, just that a label has been created.  Is FedEx trying to match the USPS for funky tracking?


Now it says Tuesday.  As of last night it was still saying Saturday.  Silly Quarterly.


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 14, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Anyone hear anything on Rosario? It is now the middle of the month.


They posted on Facebook when asked if Rosario was still coming by Christmas -

Quarterly Yes it is! We are going to expedite shipping, free of charge, for our subscribers to ensure this box gets there by the 25th


----------



## Deareux (Dec 14, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Has anyone seen any spoilers for the 5k Timothy Ferriss holiday box? DEFINITELY didn't buy it myself, but REALLY curious to see what will be in it!!


I NEED to see what's in his box. It's either going to be a TON of little things that will add up, or a few really luxurious things. I wouldn't mind if there was a designer card holder in there, maybe an ipad, and new Louboutins...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I NEED to see what's in his box. It's either going to be a TON of little things that will add up, or a few really luxurious things. I wouldn't mind if there was a designer card holder in there, maybe an ipad, and new Louboutins...


Maybe a computer chair or a pet kangaroo?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> They posted on Facebook when asked if Rosario was still coming by Christmas -
> 
> Quarterly Yes it is! We are going to expedite shipping, free of charge, for our subscribers to ensure this box gets there by the 25th


Oh really?!  That is awesome!  Especially since they come from wisconsin now.  I'm unreasonably excited about this box!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Maybe a computer chair or a pet kangaroo?


Maybe it's really just a box of kittens! I'd take that!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh really?!  That is awesome!  Especially since they come from wisconsin now.  I'm unreasonably excited about this box!


That is probably more central for them. I am just thinking they haven't even billed for it yet. Not that I have looked anyway. So you figure a few days after that they ship. 

Edit: Side note, has anyone returned boxes to quarterly before? If so, how long did it take for a refund. My boxes (yes, plural) will be delivered to them today, neither was ever opened and that is obvious _.  _So I am just curious.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder if anyone actually purchased the 5K box. Like, who would drop 5K on a mystery things?? I mean, I wish I could have lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I wonder if anyone actually purchased the 5K box. Like, who would drop 5K on a mystery things?? I mean, I wish I could have lol.


I totally forgot about that box.

I can't see how anyone would purchase it, even if money were no object.

I would much prefer a top of the line Chanel bag for that price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Curious as to what the contents are though.

If anyone finds out please post them!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 15, 2014)

Tracking says my MSA box was delivered today. I won't be home for 6 more hours but that thing got delivered quick!


----------



## Padawan (Dec 15, 2014)

I use a prepaid card for the MSA sub that I forgot to put more money on, so I haven't been charged yet. Part of me wants to wait to see full spoilers before putting money on the card. I am a little worried about this box, because I am not a fan of cream eyeshadows, and the throw is just kind of meh. So unless the other items wow me, I think I may cancel before I get charged. 

I only worry that I won't be able to get re-subbed for the next box. I was really blown away by the first box, except for the scrub, which I still need to swap. Hopefully the eyeshadows are the only thing I will need to swap out of this box, since I might still keep the throw if its soft.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 15, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> That is probably more central for them. I am just thinking they haven't even billed for it yet. Not that I have looked anyway. So you figure a few days after that they ship.
> 
> Edit: Side note, has anyone returned boxes to quarterly before? If so, how long did it take for a refund. My boxes (yes, plural) will be delivered to them today, neither was ever opened and that is obvious _.  _So I am just curious.


I find its takes about 3-4 days for the refund to process. I have returned multiple boxes in the past. Hitha's was the latest one to go back.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

Msa review in 30min!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 15, 2014)

There's a picture up for MSA on Instagram.



Spoiler



Fuzzy socks

Yes to Carrots night cream

2 eye shadows

A small necklace of some sort

And I assume the throw is folded underneath.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> There's a picture up for MSA on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm the above.



Spoiler



My socks are black

My shadows are White Quartz and Addiction (muddy brown/taupe)

My throw is gray with with red

My necklace is from BaubleBar


----------



## charelldana (Dec 15, 2014)

If anyone else gets this today, would they mind posting a picture?  The instagram photo is really hard to see.  Thanks!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 15, 2014)

Can you post a photo? Would love to see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I can confirm the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawan (Dec 15, 2014)

Hmmm, this seems like a big let down compared to first box. I would need to see the necklace better than that Instagram photo, but unless it's really great, I think I am cancelling.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I can confirm the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide a pic of the 



Spoiler



necklace? Pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

Pic coming up next!  Sorry -- was busy with SeSa stuff!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I opened them at the same time, but wanted to get my reveal posted.


----------



## magpie791 (Dec 15, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> There's a picture up for MSA on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Instagram photo. Been looking for it and can't find it. Can you post it here? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Padawan said:


> Hmmm, this seems like a big let down compared to first box. I would need to see the necklace better than that Instagram photo, but unless it's really great, I think I am cancelling.


Same. I'd be happy with the Yes to Carrots if it was in a less expensive box or if more things in this box were better. I can't see the necklace enough to judge, but the eye shadows (which we did know about) and socks are a big fat fail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those fuzzy socks are everywhere this time of year and are super cheap.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 15, 2014)

magpie791 said:


> Where did you find the Instagram photo. Been looking for it and can't find it. Can you post it here? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's posted under #quarterly I'd post it, but I'm on my phone. I think MyKidshave4legs is in the process of uploading though!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

Spoiler









ETA that everyone is receiving the same throw.  (I finally read the little 'note'.)  Also, there are a few coupons in there and one of them is for a trial sub to the Next Issue app.

Value is listed at

$64 for throw

$9 for socks

$44.98 -- 14.99/mo x 2 months plus 2 discounted months @ 7.50 off = $44.98 for Next Issue

$32 Bauble Bar Ice Circle 

$40 Cream shadows 

$13 yes to carrots

=

$203

I'm not including the other coupons as value -- but they are

Faribault 15%

Au Naturale 30%

Yes to Carrots 25%


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 15, 2014)

magpie791 said:


> Where did you find the Instagram photo. Been looking for it and can't find it. Can you post it here? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found it by searching #msa02 -Hope that helps!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting pics! Not sure what I think. What are your thoughts, @?



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magpie791 (Dec 15, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> I found it by searching #msa02 -Hope that helps!


thanks!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 15, 2014)

Is this the necklace? http://www.baublebar.com/ice-circle-pendant-necklace.html


----------



## charelldana (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm really excited about the blanket and I think the shadows will be nice and will get used.  I'm a little let down by the other items, but since the other items more than cover the price I paid for the box, I'm still pretty satisfied.  I'll be even happier if I can sell the other three things on Ebay.  

Also, thanks so much for posting pictures!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you to the picture posters. I cancelled my MSA a few hours before the night they started billing, and I'm not sad I did. I hope everyone who got it though loves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charelldana (Dec 15, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Is this the necklace? http://www.baublebar.com/ice-circle-pendant-necklace.html


It looks like it, yes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Thanks so much for posting pics! Not sure what I think. What are your thoughts, @?


You're welcome!  I edited the posts to add the values and the coupons.

I'm feeling kind of blah about it.  There isn't a single item that wows me.  But I will add that that throw is pretty soft.  It's definitely not the wool blanket that lives in your trunk for emergencies.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Dec 15, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> Thanks so much for posting pics! Not sure what I think. What are your thoughts, @?


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I'm underwhelmed honestly. I thought the first box was awesome and this one is just meh.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I love Liz, but not loving this box. Mine has been delivered but I'm still at work so I will wait and decide if I am keeping it or returning it once I see it in person.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I love fuzzy socks but they aren't something I want to get in a box I paid $50 for.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;The throw looks scratchy not soft (I know it's wool--duh I get it, but I'm just not a fan of scratchy blankets even if they are warm).&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I sell jewelry so the necklace is not for me, yes to cream, again not something i covet in a box that cost me $50.&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I'm soooo sad right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## LadyManah (Dec 15, 2014)

I love it! I think she did a great job curating the box!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the spoilers!

I got the box for $40 with coupon.

I have to say that I really like the box. I live in a large metro area and was originally from the country and I feel like this a cross between both worlds in the box. I love that she includes natural cosmetics and skincare. I will still look at the ingredients. I work at Sephora and the amount of toxins in our makeup/skincare has become a big deterrent for me, her box is introducing me to new brands and I love that. I say over all it has a good value compared to NG04 and she did a fantastic job with the curation.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone think that there will be any variation on the necklace in MSA02?  I've received so many gold necklaces in boxes lately and even when I try to trade them, can't get anything in silver tone in return.


----------



## ChristinaC (Dec 15, 2014)

My Arianna Huffington box came today...I'm feeling kind of meh about it, but I'm missing one of the pages of the "letter" so I don't have an explanation of basically half of the box.

Here's a spoiler pic for anyone interested: 



Spoiler


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 15, 2014)

ChristinaC said:


> My Arianna Huffington box came today...I'm feeling kind of meh about it, but I'm missing one of the pages of the "letter" so I don't have an explanation of basically half of the box.
> 
> Here's a spoiler pic for anyone interested:
> 
> ...


This box looks great to me! It seems to have a nice mix of items and brands that are new to me..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 15, 2014)

ChristinaC said:


> My Arianna Huffington box came today...I'm feeling kind of meh about it, but I'm missing one of the pages of the "letter" so I don't have an explanation of basically half of the box.
> 
> Here's a spoiler pic for anyone interested:
> 
> ...


This box doesn't really interest me either. For the cost of the box, I would want something a little more interesting.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 15, 2014)

ChristinaC said:


> My Arianna Huffington box came today...I'm feeling kind of meh about it, but I'm missing one of the pages of the "letter" so I don't have an explanation of basically half of the box.


Thanks for the picture.  I can't wait to get this box!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm excited, but need help. I rec'd those cream shadows in last month's PetitVour. I tried them &amp; I ended up looking like a smeared mess. My eyeliner was all over the place. MESS. I always use Lorac primer under eye shadow--is that the problem? If cream eye shadow supposed to stay wet or creamy or whatever? And if so how do you keep yr eyeliner in place. I feel ridiculous for asking. Thought I would at least try instead of it going straight to the swap pile... HELP!


----------



## Christine Radice (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow I'm kind of angry about MSA02. I wish I'd cancelled - and now I see why no additional spoilers came - there wasn't much to work with there. Angry because originally I thought it was coming in November and I was going to give it as a gift to someone. Once it was decided to come just before Christmas that was no longer a viable option and I should have cancelled but I thought maybe I'd regret it. So I'm angry with myself. A high value box is great if the items are of value to the recipient and unfortunately these items, other than the socks or of no interest to me.


----------



## ChristinaC (Dec 15, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> This box looks great to me! It seems to have a nice mix of items and brands that are new to me..Thanks for sharing!


It's not a bad box by any means, not sure what I was expecting. I wish I had the other page(s)? of the letter.

The "value" is certainly there.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 15, 2014)

I feel the same way. I don't like Quarterly's poor shipping practices in general. This was originally to be a gift for a friend's birthday last month (I originally purchased 2 but cancelled 1 after the shipment delay). I kept my sub expecting something significantly more wow-worthy than generic socks, a thin necklace, drugstore brand moisturizer, a blanket and some shadows I already received from another sub recently. I'm guessing that since this wasn't originally intended as a Dec box, the curation will likely come across to most as lackluster. I just keep reminding myself this wasn't intended as a holiday box and that helps. She would have been better off when sticking with the same general formula (skincare, cosmetics, home, fashion) to focus more on including items that aren't as widely available. I know she had posted earlier about the dupe cream shadows so that wasn't a surprise (or something she could easily have anticipated). But the blanket and socks? I would think there would be options more interesting than gray and black. And the Yes to Carrots was to me the only real misfit of the box. I can get it at CVS. So as others have noted, I expect something a bit higher end for my $50. Last time we got Tatcha and this time drugstore brand? It just seems odd. The necklace is pretty nice so I'm happy with it. And of course I'll use the blanket, cream and socks. I won't be all kinds of jazzed about them, rather like getting socks and underwear from your aunt for Christmas instead of the toy you really wanted. And I won't get around to using the eyeshadows for a good while yet. So overall it was a decent second effort but nothing that special.

quote name="ChristineInWI" post="2352688" timestamp="1418691422"]Wow I'm kind of angry about MSA02. I wish I'd cancelled - and now I see why no additional spoilers came - there wasn't much to work with there. Angry because originally I thought it was coming in November and I was going to give it as a gift to someone. Once it was decided to come just before Christmas that was no longer a viable option and I should have cancelled but I thought maybe I'd regret it. So I'm angry with myself. A high value box is great if the items are of value to the recipient and unfortunately these items, other than the socks or of no interest to me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 15, 2014)

ChristinaC said:


> My Arianna Huffington box came today...I'm feeling kind of meh about it, but I'm missing one of the pages of the "letter" so I don't have an explanation of basically half of the box.
> 
> Here's a spoiler pic for anyone interested:
> 
> ...


I think Quarterly has a massive inventory of ear buds. Every single sub has included them, some more than once. It's why I dropped all but one of my Quarterly subs.


----------



## katyrn (Dec 15, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> I cancelled MSA since I just can't get with that wool blanket.   I picked up Rosario, I think I've heard of 5 spoilers...anyone know of any more?


What five spoilers do you know of? The anticipation of this box is killing me.

Has anyone heard anything lately other than the expedited shipping?


----------



## euripus (Dec 15, 2014)

I think MSA02 looks awesome! 



Spoiler



The blanket makes it all worth it to me and I'm interested in the cream eyeshadows. The necklace is pretty and cute and great for the holidays. I ALWAYS see people posting about December boxes like PopSugar and complaining that it would have been great to have gotten a delicate piece of jewelry and Liz totally did this! She totally hit the nail on the head with that one. At first I was a little like huh? about the yes to carrots thing, but it is not something I've ever used and it seems to get mad reviews, so I'm excited to try. The fuzzy socks are a fun, low value add in. I'd rather them than another lip product or mascara like every other box (I just hope I don't get pink!).



I'm excited to get mine... this is seriously my favorite subscription box.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to say, I love Liz and MSA, but I'm kinda glad I cancelled the MSA box before it shipped. The necklace is pretty, but otherwise none of it is very exciting to me. And I would have had to swap the wool blanket due to a wool allergy. I'll see what next month's is like and consider trying it again.

ETA I'm also very curious to see Rosario box reveals. I almost caved and ordered one, and I'm hoping I don't regret not getting it!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 16, 2014)

ChristineInWI said:


> Wow I'm kind of angry about MSA02. I wish I'd cancelled - and now I see why no additional spoilers came - there wasn't much to work with there. Angry because originally I thought it was coming in November and I was going to give it as a gift to someone. Once it was decided to come just before Christmas that was no longer a viable option and I should have cancelled but I thought maybe I'd regret it. So I'm angry with myself. A high value box is great if the items are of value to the recipient and unfortunately these items, other than the socks or of no interest to me.


Quarterly.co has a great return policy. Just email them, tell them you want to return. THey will send you a prepaid UPS label and once they receive back your refund is processed in 2-5 business days. No questions asked.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Dec 16, 2014)

Quarterly, in my opinion is one of the worst sub companies out there. They can't get anything out on time and when you ask for an explanation, if they answer you at all they just say "We KNOW you'll love it!". My first two Quarterly boxes were supposed to be MSA02 and the Rosario box. I cancelled both because of their inability to live up to their shipping promises. Here it is 12/16 and there's still no word on Rosario. I'm happy I cancelled the MSA02. I like Liz, but this box was such a downer from the first one, which is why I subbed in the first place. I was hoping for items of a similar....artisanal value and the socks, yes to carrots, and bauble bar necklace don't live up to the candle, Tachta, and Fig and Yarrow products in the first box. I subscribe to these boxes to get things that I normally wouldn't purchase on my own and don't want things I could easily buy at Target or a drug store.

I'm interested to see when the Rosario box will ship. They're running out of time. I still really want it and am debating whether or not to order it again.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2014)

I am actually super happy with MSA02. I prefer boxes to focus more on home or fashion than skincare and makeup because I just have SO MANY THINGS.  You would think that would be enough for me to stop subscribing to so many boxes but that's apparently out of the question.  I'm actually 100% okay with the skincare item being drugstore because who knows if I'd use it up anyway, and it freed up the budget for more cozy and sparkly things.


----------



## phanne (Dec 16, 2014)

I am very happy about MSA. I literally cancelled and resubbed about 50 times. I think this is a keeper. I will get my hands on everything today, but I am super pleased. Quarterly, for me, isn't my go to sub for beauty products, there are so many other subs out there for that, so I am thrilled with the diversity of products in here. I didn't get 1, was a little disappointed, but would have been pissed if I missed this one. Very happy.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Liz's box looks great! Each item looks perfect for the holidays. I'm really excited for this box. I love that each item is hand picked by her, it feels more special that way. I will use each and every one of these items, can't wait until mine arrives!!!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 16, 2014)

Got my MSA box today. I can't say I love it, but I wouldn't say I hate it either. I feel like half the stuff I could get at Wal-Mart for $15 (socks/moisturizer). I'd rather have two different brands of eye shadow than the same thing in 2 colors. Kinda like when I find a great shirt and buy it in every color! When I get dressed, I realize I have the same shirt in five different colors...b.o.r.i.n.g. The necklace is pretty, but small. I can't comment on the blanket. I haven't opened it because chances are high I won't keep this box.

Normally I find that I am never impressed when I see spoilers but as soon as I open the box I am in love with everything! But not this box. I think my expectations were too high. The first box was amazing! Oh well, you win some and you lose some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2014)

This is off topic but I thought you guys might be interested...I have a code for 10% off your subscription for life for the style quarterly box by pashbox.  I found out about it because @@raisin posted about a now-expired code and it was accidentally placed in the quarterly forum.  Here is the info from Pashbox (they were super responsive and easy to work with...I just asked for a code and POOF! she created one for me):

[SIZE=10pt]Sure you can share the code! It will be redeemable up to 75 times and good through 12/31/14. You can use code SQGIFT10 to save 10% off the life of your subscription when you sign up for our Quarterly plan. Subscriptions will start in March of 0f 2015 and will renew on April 1st.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Past boxes look fantastic so I'm crazy excited about this.[/SIZE]


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 16, 2014)

These are the spoilers I have gathered so for Rosario...



Spoiler



Disney item (guessing related to the her voice work in Tinkerbell, products from Honest Co., Rent-inspired calendar, small box of chocolates from Germany, raffle ticket, and an item from Under Armor...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but I am ALL OVER the new wil wheaton box!  I LOVE him. 

"From books to gadgets to home-brewing kits to unique, handcrafted items from artists you don't even know you love yet, I'm going to do my very best to bring you awesome things that make you happy."

First box will be 70's themed. It's $100 (boo)


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 16, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> These are the spoilers I have gathered so for Rosario...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo....



Spoiler



what happens with the raffle ticket? Since it was for the NYC Premier of Top Five, and that already happened on 12/4 are we now down to 30 items? Or do we think they will replace it with something else?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody who might be waiting for Design Sponge, they just told me it will ship this week, but no Christmas guarantee.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of any quarterly codes that actually work right now?  I want to order wil wheaton and Bianca jade...


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 16, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This is off topic but I thought you guys might be interested...I have a code for 10% off your subscription for life for the style quarterly box by pashbox.  I found out about it because @@raisin posted about a now-expired code and it was accidentally placed in the quarterly forum.  Here is the info from Pashbox (they were super responsive and easy to work with...I just asked for a code and POOF! she created one for me):
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]Sure you can share the code! It will be redeemable up to 75 times and good through 12/31/14. You can use code SQGIFT10 to save 10% off the life of your subscription when you sign up for our Quarterly plan. Subscriptions will start in March of 0f 2015 and will renew on April 1st.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]Past boxes look fantastic so I'm crazy excited about this.[/SIZE]


What box is this? I feel like I am missing something.


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 16, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Soooo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quarterly's handling of that give away was soooo shady IMO.  I don't think they will do anything to make it up to everyone else.


----------



## aniadania (Dec 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I feel disappointed with MSA2. The first box which I missed out was so lux, all the brand were special. Sorry to say this but this box feels so cheap (socks, cream). You can't even compare this cheap and ugly socks to the ones in Little lace box...(otherwise I would bet Liz would choose something like that ) I don't like creamy eyeshadows, but I understand Liz loves them and want us to try them. Necklace is nice,but kinda generic. So it leaves me with one item I like. I might return this box. :-(


----------



## lraien (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I set my expectations too high based on the first box MSA box.  Nearly every item wowed me and so even though the wool throw was meh for me, I didn't cancel because I was positive there was going to be something revealed later I'd be so upset I missed.

Well now that the full spoilers are out, there isn't anything that wows me at all.  It isn't a bad box and it certainly has a decent value for the amount I paid, but I should have gone off the first spoiler instead of assuming there was some secret fabulous item being withheld from reveal.  My gut told me this wasn't for me as soon as I saw the blanket but considering that I'm still bummed that I didn't get the first MSA box, I couldn't let go.  

At least this is returnable!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 16, 2014)

The box is not horrible.  Its just not for some people.  I cancelled when I saw the throw and makeup items because they were not for me.   I think I would have liked something more high end or unusual in the box.  I would imagine these boxes are very difficult to put together  so I think she did a good job.   I also think Liz chose stuff she herself loves.  I have stopped all my subs with quarterly including nina.  I find that they are rude and disrespectful with the delays and owe us at least email updates.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

I cancelled MSA after the eyeshadow spoiler because 2 eyeshadows with a $40 value and an $60 wool blanket was sure to be the majority of the value.  I can live without a wool blanket and I don't care for cream eyeshadows so it was a logical decision.

I'm glad I did.  While I think that this box is something Liz herself would love, I don't think Liz and I have enough in common for me to reasonably enjoy her boxes.  I think if I loved natural beauty products it would be more of a win for me.

Of course, I am still subscribed to Nina and she seems crazy but at least she's fun crazy.  Except for that last box which I seriously am doubting she had any real hand in.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, and I think the Rosario box also will have some hand made African (or inspired) product.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my MSA box today and even though nothing wows me I think I will keep it. The wool throw is decent (wish it was softer) and the socks are actually warm and comfy. I'm ok with cream eye shadows but I'm feeling pretty meh about the the necklace and the face cream. I think that I'll keep the sub for one more box before deciding whether to cancel or not.

In contrast, as soon as I saw the full spoilers for the Nina Garcia winter box (my first box for the sub) I emailed right away to cancel before shipping (didn't know that I could type that fast). Now talk about disappointment- Nina didn't just phone it in, she had someone else phone it in for her. Hope the next box is a lot better otherwise I am definitely cancelling this one.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't think she and I share the same style, either. Her tastes tend to lean more toward the granola style. I have no problem with that style for others but it's definitely NOT me. My sister is also a MSA subscriber and also got the first box like me. When the blanket was revealed, her comment was "I think her taste is a bit too granola for me." She saw the full reveal before me and told me to look for myself. I have to say I completely agree with her. It will be my last MSA box unless there are some amazing spoilers. I got my first Oui Please box last week and it set the bar way too high (at a higher price point, $120, to be fair). Even my fab fit fun box was more exciting and had a higher value (retail and to me) than MSA and there was nothing particularly "wow" about FFF.

I think if she had included a higher end skincare item versus the drugstore brand she chose folks would have been a lot happier. But the throw wasn't going to blow anyone away in blah colors. It kind of gave me flashbacks to basic training in 1994, since it looks a lot like the wool blankets we were issued. And that wasn't something I considered fashionable or luxe - now or then, lol! I'm fine with the eyeshadows and know that the natural brands are quite pricy for what they are (loose mineral shadows you can get from individual etsy sellers for much cheaper). But once they're branded and sold commercially, the price shoots up (production, distribution, etc). I just don't think the box needed to include 2 when 1 would've been plenty. My guess is she blew her Quarterly curator's "allowance" on the army blanket. Which I'm sure she personally loves given that her taste runs more toward basics/neutrals. Just not worth $50 for me after this one. So someone will be the recipient of 2 open slots for the next box since I doubt my sister will stay subbed, either.



Saffyra said:


> I cancelled MSA after the eyeshadow spoiler because 2 eyeshadows with a $40 value and an $60 wool blanket was sure to be the majority of the value.  I can live without a wool blanket and I don't care for cream eyeshadows so it was a logical decision.
> 
> I'm glad I did.  While I think that this box is something Liz herself would love, I don't think Liz and I have enough in common for me to reasonably enjoy her boxes.  I think if I loved natural beauty products it would be more of a win for me.
> 
> Of course, I am still subscribed to Nina and she seems crazy but at least she's fun crazy.  Except for that last box which I seriously am doubting she had any real hand in.





Saffyra said:


> I cancelled MSA after the eyeshadow spoiler because 2 eyeshadows with a $40 value and an $60 wool blanket was sure to be the majority of the value.  I can live without a wool blanket and I don't care for cream eyeshadows so it was a logical decision.
> 
> I'm glad I did.  While I think that this box is something Liz herself would love, I don't think Liz and I have enough in common for me to reasonably enjoy her boxes.  I think if I loved natural beauty products it would be more of a win for me.
> 
> Of course, I am still subscribed to Nina and she seems crazy but at least she's fun crazy.  Except for that last box which I seriously am doubting she had any real hand in.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got billed for my Rosario Dawson box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just got billed for my Rosario Dawson box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 17, 2014)

Got billed for Rosario, but I am waiting to get refunded for MizzFit05


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 17, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> What box is this? I feel like I am missing something.


It is the style quarterly box by pashbox.  As I said in my post, it was only put in the quarterly thread by accident - it's not actually a quarterly box, I just thought you guys would be interested.  It used to be a scarves and sunglasses monthly sub, then they changed it to be a quarterly sub with 3-6 beauty and fashion items.  It looks like they work with a lot of small businesses and get a really special, unique artisanal type items. It seems most like social bliss, but without the dollar store filler. 

http://www.pashbox.com/


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 17, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> It is the style quarterly box by pashbox.  As I said in my post, it was only put in the quarterly thread by accident - it's not actually a quarterly box, I just thought you guys would be interested.  It used to be a scarves and sunglasses monthly sub, then they changed it to be a quarterly sub with 3-6 beauty and fashion items.  It looks like they work with a lot of small businesses and get a really special, unique artisanal type items. It seems most like social bliss, but without the dollar store filler.
> 
> http://www.pashbox.com/


Ah thank you, I missed that it was not an actual quarterly.co box. It looks great!


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 17, 2014)

I was charged for rosario also! Excited


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 17, 2014)

I emailed them about my refund for my other box, we shall see. 

I am excited to see what is in the Rosario box, now that is is 30 items.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice on my Design Sponge Box!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 17, 2014)

Design*Sponge has upgraded shipping for all US subs to arrive by christmas


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 17, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> Design*Sponge has upgraded shipping for all US subs to arrive by christmas


Thanks for the update, that's good to hear. Because it's the opposite of what they told me on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 17, 2014)

they told me design sponge wouldn't come for xmas either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 17, 2014)

My DesignSponge should be here Friday.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone heard more on the Timothy Ferriss mega holiday box?  Someone commented a few days ago that it was shipping.   I mean, I would have to liquidate all my assets to pay for this box (haha) but I'm *so* curious to know what was in it.  

I also wonder if anyone actually purchased the box or if it was all a marketing ploy. . hmm?


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 18, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Has anyone heard more on the Timothy Ferriss mega holiday box?  Someone commented a few days ago that it was shipping.   I mean, I would have to liquidate all my assets to pay for this box (haha) but I'm *so* curious to know what was in it.
> 
> I also wonder if anyone actually purchased the box or if it was all a marketing ploy. . hmm?


I googled spoilers and alas nothing, I did come across the sales page and it says due to the "incredible value" refunds are not allowed and its a final sale. Which sucks if I would have bought the box and there had not been a gold brick... I would have been a tad upset.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 18, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Has anyone heard more on the Timothy Ferriss mega holiday box? Someone commented a few days ago that it was shipping. I mean, I would have to liquidate all my assets to pay for this box (haha) but I'm *so* curious to know what was in it.
> 
> I also wonder if anyone actually purchased the box or if it was all a marketing ploy. . hmm?


Not only did they sell, but at 1,000 boxes he completely sold out. He sold $5,000,000 in boxes!! Can you believe that?!

I just hope there are some good investments (I don't mean the tangible kind) in that box.


----------



## pasiphae7 (Dec 18, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Not only did they sell, but at 1,000 boxes he completely sold out. He sold $5,000,000 in boxes!! Can you believe that?!
> 
> I just hope there are some good investments (I don't mean the tangible kind) in that box.


omigod. i wonder what is in that box!

am also anxiously waiting for my design*sponge box!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 18, 2014)

I am waiting for Rosario to ship and Quarterly to process my second refund. 

Does anyone know if it takes then longer to process by cc than by debit card. Sorry for the stupid question, I don't return a lot of things.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 18, 2014)

So received my MSA02 box yesterday, opened it and then emailed Quarterly for a return label . I was really hoping to like it but that blanket is so scratchy, I know it will never be used. Oh well, maybe the next box will be better. I did like her first box. Hopefully Rosario's is better. I also returned Hitha's box. So I am 0 for 2 on my Quarterly subscriptions this month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 18, 2014)

I liked MSA.  For $50 it was a great box.  It isn't a $100 box. The variations were nice. It's a well-rounded box.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Dec 18, 2014)

I just received my design sponge box but I don't know how to do spoilers.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 18, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I just received my design sponge box but I don't know how to do spoilers.


If you are using the desktop version of MUT you can use the Special BBCode button on the text editor (its the 3rd button from the top left). Just use the drop down menu to select "Spoiler" and it will bring up a window where you can type your spoiler in without having to do the code yourself. You can insert pics there too. 

Or if you are on a mobile device, you can type the code out [spoiler] insert Design Sponge spoilers here[!/spoiler] but remove the exclamation mark.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I just received my design sponge box but I don't know how to do spoilers.


Eeeeek! I need to know. Please post spoilers, I can't wait for mine to come tomorrow.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

I keep checking this page every 15 minutes hoping the spoiler posted, please @blondevixen


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 18, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I keep checking this page every 15 minutes hoping the spoiler posted, please @blondevixen


And #dsq01 brings up nothing on instagram yet! I keep checking that too!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Dec 18, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I keep checking this page every 15 minutes hoping the spoiler posted, please @blondevixen


Me too and I keep checking Instagram too and googling it. Im sure a lot of people has gotten the box today =D


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 18, 2014)

maybe the person who doesn't know how to post spoilers can message one of us with info and one of us can post the spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 18, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> maybe the person who doesn't know how to post spoilers can message one of us with info and one of us can post the spoiler   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Blonde vixen offered to do this for me, and I told her I would be happy to post on her behalf for the forum, but she must have gone offline right before I responded to her...  :scared:


----------



## lloronita (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got my MSA box and I LOVE the throw.  It has such an earthy wabi-sabi kind of look.  It's a little scratchy, but I'll use it over the foot of my bed, where it doesn't touch skin.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

I cannot believe there are no Design Sponge spoilers posted anywhere. Ughhhh.


----------



## charelldana (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my MSA yesterday and I am pretty happy.  The blanket was a little scratchy, but I'm hoping that it will soften with washing, though I think I am giving it as a gift.  The eyeshadows were actually much nicer than I anticipated and applied really smoothly.  But, I have to say that the necklace totally made the box for me.  I could happily wear that necklace everyday and it looks great layered with chunkier necklaces too.  

As for DesignSponge, I am so, so, so jealous of everyone getting box 1--I am all signed up for box 2, but it feels like a long wait.   I hope y'all love it!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Dec 18, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I cannot believe there are no Design Sponge spoilers posted anywhere. Ughhhh.


ya! ive been searching but all i can find are the quarterly box launch announcements! i hope someone posts something real soon the suspense is killing me!  :hehe:


----------



## roohound (Dec 18, 2014)

I held off on getting the Rosario box and have been regretting it. I really liked the idea of the multiple gifts and opening one each day of December. but the delay was just too much. . I see on Quarterly it now says the next Rosario box will be shipping in March so it's definitely too late for me to get it. *sigh* Regardless I am looking forward to seeing what was in the box


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 18, 2014)

I got the Arianna Huffington and the MSA02 boxes today.  The AR box is missing one of the pages of the letter just like someone else posted.  I love the box.  Can't wait to read the book and dig into the other goodies.

The blanket in MSA is scratchy.  I'll probably keep it in the car if it doesn't work out as a throw.  My eyeshadow optional color was brown which isn't very exciting.  I'll probably trade it.  I don't have a white cream shadow so that's a keeper!  The necklace is cute but super tiny so I'll try to trade that too.   

All in all, a great mail day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sorry I am horrid at doing spoilers but I did message the kind person who responded to me about the design sponge box and I told her what is in it so hopefully she gets the message and she can give you the details.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I'm sorry I am horrid at doing spoilers but I did message the kind person who responded to me about the design sponge box and I told her what is in it so hopefully she gets the message and she can give you the details.


Thanks for trying to figure it out. I would looooove to help, but I don't know how to do it either.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are the design sponge spoilers courtesy of @@Blonde vixen! Along with her comments.



Spoiler



Wary Meyers Soap cedarwood &amp; vanilla

Heirloom cutting board

Cotton &amp; Flax coasters (two) similar print as cutting board

Ana striped tapers (two candles) brown &amp; white six stripes

Furbish Studio matches

Rifle floral composition notebook

Kusmi tea vert rois mages

I was expecting more but the cutting board is very nice and so is the candles. The notebook is really small and the coasters feel like felt



Thank you SO much!!

Also if you have time, feel free to send me pics and I can get those attached to the spoiler too!


----------



## pasiphae7 (Dec 18, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Here are the design sponge spoilers courtesy of @@Blonde vixen! Along with her comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much @[email protected] vixen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you very much @@naturalactions and @@Blonde vixen


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 18, 2014)

@@fancyfarmer ,what are your thoughts on the box? Did it meet your expectations? After googling the items, they all look to be very good quality and I feel the theme came through beautifully, but like @@Blonde vixen said, I think I expected more. These items are very common sub box items ( with the exception of the first spoiler) so I am not sure I am wowed enough to want to keep it...hmmm...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

@@naturalactions I tend to agree with you ladies. I also looked up the items, and it definitely does not seem to be a high dollar value, and I expected more value for the $100. I'm really undecided until it's in hand if I will keep it. I really love the idea of supporting small batch independent artisans. And smaller batches mean a little higher price tag. It's just unfortunate it's the week before Christmas,because I probably wouldn't be thinking so hard about it. I think ultimately I will keep it, probably. And try it again in March. Everything will get used, and even though it's normal sub box goodies, I appreciate that they are a design, and artisan version of them. I also sent back Nina, and cancelled MSA because I really wanted to try this box.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm really excited with the contents of the Design Sponge box.  It all seems very tasteful and coordinated.  So many times boxes seem a mish-mash of items.  These items seemed to have been picked with care and attention to detail.  The total dollar value isn't the most important thing (as long as it's not less than what I paid.)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

I will absolutely 100% keep the Design Sponge box. I have it in hand, and I love it. The curation is thoughtful, and the products are beautiful. The curator letter written by Grace explains why she chose everything and tells you about the artisans perfectly. Grace owns and personally uses each item she chose, so much thought was put into this. This box feels fancy, but not frivolous. I am excited to see what the March box holds. I do have some variations from the above listed spoiler.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 19, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I will absolutely 100% keep the Design Sponge box. I have it in hand, and I love it. The curation is thoughtful, and the products are beautiful. The curator letter written by Grace explains why she chose everything and tells you about the artisans perfectly. Grace owns and personally uses each item she chose, so much thought was put into this. This box feels fancy, but not frivolous. I am excited to see what the March box holds. *I do have some variations from the above listed spoiler.*


Oh! Please post your variations! I am happy you like more now that you have it in hand.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

@@naturalactions, how do I PM you? I don't know how to do that or spoilers, lol. I'm such a novice.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that quarterly has its own forum, we could start a separate design sponge December thread with **SPOILERS** in the title so people could talk freely.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

@@naturalactions I sent you a PM. Hope it worked.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 19, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@naturalactions I sent you a PM. Hope it worked.


It totally did, thanks! I think I will take @@lauradiniwilk 's idea and open a new spoilers thread so we can all talk about it freely! 

Here is the link to the new thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135307-design-sponge-spoilers/


----------



## ChristinaC (Dec 19, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> I got the Arianna Huffington and the MSA02 boxes today.  The AR box is missing one of the pages of the letter just like someone else posted.  I love the box.  Can't wait to read the book and dig into the other goodies.
> 
> The blanket in MSA is scratchy.  I'll probably keep it in the car if it doesn't work out as a throw.  My eyeshadow optional color was brown which isn't very exciting.  I'll probably trade it.  I don't have a white cream shadow so that's a keeper!  The necklace is cute but super tiny so I'll try to trade that too.
> 
> All in all, a great mail day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So you're missing a page too?  

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks that maybe they didn't have one of the items listed on that page, so mysteriously the page also disappeared...I mean, the box was delayed, wasn't it?  

Ehh.  Whatever, I'm still pleased with what it contained.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got my shipping email for my Rosario Dawson box and holy crap it's 7 lbs!!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just got my shipping email for my Rosario Dawson box and holy crap it's 7 lbs!!!


Lucky, I have nothing still.


----------



## Christine Kim (Dec 19, 2014)

I got my tracking number too but it doesn't link to anything yet...



mcculsta said:


> Lucky, I have nothing still.


----------



## Christine Kim (Dec 19, 2014)

dlfke said:


> I got my tracking number too but it doesn't link to anything yet...


Update -- Hm....says it won't be delivered until December 26. So much for getting here before Xmas...


----------



## Brittany13 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mine says delivery for December 26th as well


----------



## Blonde vixen (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I looked at my tracking information and I am getting the Rosario box tomorrow since I live in Wisconsin. I won't be home until the afternoon but if no one has posted spoilers yet, I will try somehow to get it to you guys!!! I'm getting the Eva box too &amp; that has shipped in case anyone is interested in that box also. Spreading quarterly love!!


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 19, 2014)

dlfke said:


> Update -- Hm....says it won't be delivered until December 26. So much for getting here before Xmas...





Brittany13 said:


> Mine says delivery for December 26th as well


Mine is also estimated for a 12/26 delivery too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lame.


----------



## katyrn (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm surprised, but my Rosario Dawson box is supposed to be here on 12/24. Suh-weet!


----------



## katyrn (Dec 19, 2014)

That's still 5 day shipping. So much for that expedited, 2 day shipping.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in Phoenix and my Rosario box is slated to arrive 12/24 but it usually shows up a day or two earlier than estimated.  Hoping so! It's a heavy one - over 7 lbs!


----------



## Brittany13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Woohoo my delivery date Changed from the 26th to the 24th!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine is slated to show up the 23rd it says...we shall see.


----------



## penny13 (Dec 20, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I'm working through my just delivered Rosario Box:[/SIZE]



Spoiler



So far:

Wooden spoon
Box of cookies
Big fabric bag filled with random stuff (like, kind of junky stuff?)
Honest Co handsoap
Honest fruit and veggie wash
Wooden spoon
Picture of her and chris rock (I think)
Rent poster
Coach wristlet

and some more... not sure what I think? I did need a wooden spoon! 


I


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 20, 2014)

@@penny13 thanks so much for sharing some spoilers! I do have a question...



Spoiler



are the junky items in the fabric bag part of the 30 items? So if you listed 8 items, the fabric bag holds the other 22? Does the info card explain them?


----------



## penny13 (Dec 20, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> @@penny13 thanks so much for sharing some spoilers! I do have a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no info card - she says she will explain more online, which is a little disappointing.



Spoiler



Also included:

Small fabric pouch (glasses sized?)

juggling balls (look kind of cheap)

bobble sport water bottle (filters as your drink)

Into the bag...

small box with two walnuts (I think they are supposed to be ornaments?)

coasters

blowfish for hangover tablets (x2)

Pro Bcaa supplement (one pack)

occult times task force (this is sealed and I have no idea what it is? looks like playing cards or something that size?

under armour hair ties (retail 9.99)

plastic mustache whistle (cheap)

broken candy cane candy (mini)

tiny bag of jelly beans (weird)

plastic lips whistle (odd)

Honest co. healing balm (.75 oz)

tiny pool ball #4 (huh?)

plastic vending ball with yarn figure inside

1 gold coin (i think this is chocolate?)

weird thing that looks like coal - maybe an eraser?

studio 189 bookmark

black and white magnet

I think this is the wristlet, and "big" item - http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/Product-double_zip_wristlet_in_leather-10551-10051-50310-en?cs=liblk&amp;catId=5000000000000013513



I think that all comes to about 30 or 31?


----------



## Brittany13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oooooh I'm really excited to get mine now, I figured there would have to be some low cost items to make it to 30 or 31 total. The bigger items I am really excited to see!thanks for posting Penny13!


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so excited for my rosario! The one item alone doubled what I paid for the box.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 20, 2014)

So, I am excited for the wristlet!


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2014)

A spoiler pic of Rosario's box is up on Instagram! Just search #18902.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 20, 2014)

I looked at the photo and personally think that Rosario's box, like her first box, is a big win!  We knew that not every item would be expensive and based on the first letter she did, I think that probably  a lot of these items have meaning to her or at least the concept did. So as not to spoil, I will say that the value is a least $150 and probably closer to $200-250 and is a great mix of fun and funky and classy items just like the curator.  After a disappointing Nina box which I returned, a disappointing Arianna Huffington box which I am thinking of returning, a decent MSA box, this is my favorite of the quarterly boxes I have received this month.


----------



## penny13 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I would have just preferred that Rosario send the big items and skip the really silly ones - it felt like filler to hit the 31 number. That said, maybe she will give really great reasons why she included everything.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 20, 2014)

alliekers said:


> A spoiler pic of Rosario's box is up on Instagram! Just search #18902.


OMG super excited to get mine now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally worth the $50 to me.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 20, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!

AHHHHHH Rosario's box... Love!!  



Spoiler



I cannot believe theirs a Coach Madison wallet- I seriously almost bought one, then decided to just save the money for boxes



SO faaabulous!  And the filler is like a stocking!  Since really we were supposed to open one present a day like an advent calender it totally makes sense now that I see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will be the kid in the candy store with her box.

@@ikecarus i see what you did there


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!
> 
> AHHHHHH Rosario's box... I weep!!
> 
> ...


With regards to the part you put under the spoiler cut... SAME. OMG I almost got something similar to it with my Fashion Project code (thankfully I didn't)! CAN'T WAIT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!
> 
> AHHHHHH Rosario's box... Love!!
> 
> ...


hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 21, 2014)

Mines not supposed to get here til the 26th but it will be like getting a second stocking!  She's included some very traditional stocking items and I love that (even though I'm old now).  Of course I love (that one thing) best of all and it pays for the box and then some.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 21, 2014)

Yea, there was someone who was complaining about the items, and all I could think was that they did not get the idea of what an advent calendar is all about.  It is always little things like a chocolate or a tiny lego toy and then you get the big item at Christmas.  An advent calendar is usually 24-25 days so it makes sense what she did.  I think the box is fabulous and I actually think she may be the best curator QUarterly has.  I just wonder how she finds the time to do the box with everything else she does.  I also like the fact that her profits are going to clean water projects.


----------



## phanne (Dec 21, 2014)

I am in love with the Rosario box. It can't come to me fast enough. even if I got the thing in November, there is no way no how that I would not have opened every single thing in that box immediately and slowly picked one thing out each day in December. I never would have ever expected to see that one luxury brand in any sub box so I am seriously excited. I never had any notions that there would be 30 items of all high quality and usefulness when ordering. But besides the big item, there is SO much more useful stuff. And I can totally see Rosario (and myself) playing with the tiny plastic trinkets in this box.

On a off topic note... to any admin staff out there: there is a random Rosario box thread out there not under quarterly. Maybe you can give us some pointers on how to use the new sub box homes. Maybe we should tag spoilers to the new random Rosario thread (since that's pretty much all that's in there) so we can talk about spoilers freely there and have this as a place to speculate and share the quarterly love. Or whatever else you think would be a good use of these new sub homes. I'm sure, others, like myself, have no idea how to use them to the best of their potential to make sharing the love (and hate) easier.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 22, 2014)

phanne said:


> I am in love with the Rosario box. It can't come to me fast enough. even if I got the thing in November, there is no way no how that I would not have opened every single thing in that box immediately and slowly picked one thing out each day in December. I never would have ever expected to see that one luxury brand in any sub box so I am seriously excited. I never had any notions that there would be 30 items of all high quality and usefulness when ordering. But besides the big item, there is SO much more useful stuff. And I can totally see Rosario (and myself) playing with the tiny plastic trinkets in this box.
> 
> On a off topic note... to any admin staff out there: there is a random Rosario box thread out there not under quarterly. Maybe you can give us some pointers on how to use the new sub box homes. Maybe we should tag spoilers to the new random Rosario thread (since that's pretty much all that's in there) so we can talk about spoilers freely there and have this as a place to speculate and share the quarterly love. Or whatever else you think would be a good use of these new sub homes. I'm sure, others, like myself, have no idea how to use them to the best of their potential to make sharing the love (and hate) easier.


Not sure if any admins subscribe to Quarterly which means this might get overlooked so I'm tagging @@meaganola just so she can bring it to the appropriate admins attention.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure if you guys saw this, but the person who posted the Rosario spoiler pic has a blog:

http://myothermonthly.blogspot.com/2014/12/rosario-dawson-quarterly-box-review.html


----------



## penny13 (Dec 22, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Not sure if you guys saw this, but the person who posted the Rosario spoiler pic has a blog:
> 
> http://myothermonthly.blogspot.com/2014/12/rosario-dawson-quarterly-box-review.html


I don't think she's picked the right bag - I don't remember seeing a big inside pocket, or the same kind of construction. That being said, it's a pretty big tote.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Not sure if any admins subscribe to Quarterly which means this might get overlooked so I'm tagging @@meaganola just so she can bring it to the appropriate admins attention.


I'm on my phone, so I can't do a multiquote, but please use the Report button for this sort of thing! I can't move things on my phone, and I will absolutely not remember about this when I get home. Reports are seen by all mods, so that is *the* best way to get things like this done.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm on my phone, so I can't do a multiquote, but please use the Report button for this sort of thing! I can't move things on my phone, and I will absolutely not remember about this when I get home. Reports are seen by all mods, so that is *the* best way to get things like this done.


Huh. I just went to do this using the mobile drop down and now I know why it never occurred to me to do this before. There's a notation below the submission field that says "Please note: The moderator will be made aware of the link to the page you are reporting.This form is to be used ONLY for reporting objectionable content and is not to be used as a method of communicating with moderators for other reasons."


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 22, 2014)

phanne said:


> I am in love with the Rosario box. It can't come to me fast enough. even if I got the thing in November, there is no way no how that I would not have opened every single thing in that box immediately and slowly picked one thing out each day in December. I never would have ever expected to see that one luxury brand in any sub box so I am seriously excited. I never had any notions that there would be 30 items of all high quality and usefulness when ordering. But besides the big item, there is SO much more useful stuff. And I can totally see Rosario (and myself) playing with the tiny plastic trinkets in this box.
> 
> On a off topic note... to any admin staff out there: there is a random Rosario box thread out there not under quarterly. Maybe you can give us some pointers on how to use the new sub box homes. Maybe we should tag spoilers to the new random Rosario thread (since that's pretty much all that's in there) so we can talk about spoilers freely there and have this as a place to speculate and share the quarterly love. Or whatever else you think would be a good use of these new sub homes. I'm sure, others, like myself, have no idea how to use them to the best of their potential to make sharing the love (and hate) easier.


I'm not an admin, but I'm the one who suggested that people create the Design Sponge thread that is marked **SPOILERS** in the title because people seemed to want to talk freely about the box and didn't know how to work the tags.  I think it would be nice if each curator had their own spoiler thread and this main one is just left for non-spoiler discussions?  Thoughts?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey y'all - I moved the Rosario thread and added spoilers to the title.

If you need to create new topics in the Quarterly Co subforum, go to subscriptions and sampling, then go to the quarterly co subforum and then click "start new topic" on the right hand side.

If there's anything else you need to know about utilizing the new subforum just let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I'm not an admin, but I'm the one who suggested that people create the Design Sponge thread that is marked **SPOILERS** in the title because people seemed to want to talk freely about the box and didn't know how to work the tags. I think it would be nice if each curator had their own spoiler thread and this main one is just left for non-spoiler discussions? Thoughts?


This is actually a big part of the reason why this company got its own subforum: So each curator could have their own separate easily-found spoiler threads! But I don't think any of the mods follow this company, so it's going to be up to everyone to create threads for the different boxes. If you see a need for a new thread, please just go ahead and create one! There's no need to wait for a mod to create it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup basically what @@meaganola said. I think in general its good to have threads for different boxes so everything can be found with ease. But anyone can take charge and help organize and develop - moderator or not (also a lot of our current mods were promoted because they stepped up in instances like this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 22, 2014)

My MSA box was waiting for me today when I got home.  I love the box and think Liz did really great by us again this time around.  The fuzzy socks are soooo soooo soft and I can't wait to put them on shortly.   The eyeshadow is gorgeous, especially the gold!  I don't have anything like it and it's very pigmented. 

The "winter cozy" theme was spot on for this time of year and I'm glad Liz went with that theme.   The box has a good value and I'll use every single thing in the box.   

I know it can't be easy to curate a box that will please everyone.  It's funny because her last box had a scarf, and I see so many people complaining about scarves, yet everyone loved that she included a scarf (I thought it was a beautiful and classy scarf).  Then I see people complaining that they want a throw or if they get a box that doesn't have jewelry, they wished for jewelry.  This box had everything I see people asking for in various threads and I'm struggling to figure out why it's not a bigger hit with everyone. I really appreciated her letter and explanations for why she chose each product, it all seemed so thought out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 22, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> My MSA box was waiting for me today when I got home.  I love the box and think Liz did really great by us again this time around.  The fuzzy socks are soooo soooo soft and I can't wait to put them on shortly.   The eyeshadow is gorgeous, especially the gold!  I don't have anything like it and it's very pigmented.
> 
> The "winter cozy" theme was spot on for this time of year and I'm glad Liz went with that theme.   The box has a good value and I'll use every single thing in the box.
> 
> I know it can't be easy to curate a box that will please everyone.  It's funny because her last box had a scarf, and I see so many people complaining about scarves, yet everyone loved that she included a scarf (I thought it was a beautiful and classy scarf).  Then I see people complaining that they want a throw or if they get a box that doesn't have jewelry, they wished for jewelry.  This box had everything I see people asking for in various threads and I'm struggling to figure out why it's not a bigger hit with everyone. I really appreciated her letter and explanations for why she chose each product, it all seemed so thought out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Personally, I think the quality of the items she included might not be up to what people expected. (but then again, I think all of our expectations can sometimes be unrealistically high when it comes to subscription boxes)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For example... 

The throw: Yes, it's a throw, but it's a wool throw... and not everyone enjoys wool. A lot of people have bad memories or conceptions of wool. When I think of a wool blanket or throw, I immediately think fire blanket, lol. I don't associate it with luxury or comfort. 

Delicate gold jewelry: Yes she included a very nice necklace that was gold, delicate, and it fit the bill for what people were asking for. However, I don't think Baublebar is what people want to see in subscription boxes? (IDK, maybe someone else can chime in on this?) Obviously Baublebar does make nice pieces but it's not really what I would want to receive. The necklace she chose was cute but... I feel like I could get a very similar necklace for much cheaper elsewhere. 

Just my thoughts and (hopefully helpful) explanations!

Personally I thought it wasn't a bad box, but I'm glad I cancelled after seeing spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had my MSA box here for a few days but just opened it this evening and I will be returning it. 

For me the blanket is the deal breaker here. I'm a total throw blanket wh-re, I live in California, 45 minutes from the ocean and have more throws than is reasonable but this one does nothing for me. It's not cozy, it's not soft, it's not snuggly. It's manly and rough, and my husband runs hot which is why I love my cozy throw blankets because he turns into such a baby when he gets sweaty in the house. This wool blanket is a blanket that I would keep in the back of my car for like emergency stuff or maybe taking to the beach to sit on but sand would be sooooo stuck to it, it would be awful. 

My socks are a weird bubblegum pink - it's either like baby pink or old lady pink but either way the color is very unappealing to me. Otherwise they look cozy but nothing special. 

I do like the necklace, a lot. I have a few Kate Spade necklaces that are VERY similar and I wear them frequently. I do want to keep this necklace. 

The Yes To cream…just meh for me, it feels generic. I can buy this at Target, Walgreens, CVS, basically anywhere. This doesn't feel special. I'm not excited about it. 

The eyeshadows are special and they are a new to me brand but I'm not crazy about one of them being white. I know she has stated that it can be used as a highlighter but then I'd rather just spend money to have the W3LL People highlighter that I got in my Birchbox this month. (That stuff rocks, btw!)

If the blanket was cozy and soft it would have been enough for me to keep this box, but I don't want to keep this box just because I like 1 thing. I can go buy another Kate Spade necklace during some after Christmas sale for less than the entire cost of this box. 

I feel like there is nothing special about this box and that's what's disappointing. Her prior box: the candle with a wooden wick was so cool!!! Coffee ground scrub, awesome!! Really cute infinity scarf (notice that PSMH never does infinity scarves? That also made Liz's selection special and different.) and nice lipgloss. Her first box was unique and special. This one was like her trying to please everyone instead of her curating a box of her likes (at least that's how it feels to me, I haven't read her letter yet.)

I still love Liz, love her blog, adored the first box but this one was a miss for me. It's going back to Quarterly.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 22, 2014)

Just my opinion, but I think the main thing with the MSA box not being such a big hit overall was that there seemed to be a ...disconnect?...between the first and second box. The quality drop in items felt too big for me personally.

Tatcha and then yes to Carrots was a huge drop. Nothing wrong with yes to Carrots, but its not too exciting and most definitely does not feel "luxury."

The two eyeshadows, while perfectly nice, made up too much of the box. When you have very few items in the box, it's pretty dicey to make two items the same. It really kinda kills the discovery aspect. We're already getting an intro to the brand, and doing it twice in a box with so few items is pushing it to me. A different makeup product from another company would have been a much better fit in that second eyeshadow slot.

The blanket, well I think the problem is basically the material. When I saw the spoiler I wanted to love it so much that I somehow convinced myself that a wool blanket could still feel luxe. That's silly because I know what wool feels like, and luxury just isn't it. But, that was me being silly lol. Obviously, a blanket is an awesome inclusion for many of us but the throw just didn't quite feel right in a women's lifestyle box that is meant to feel luxurious.

Just my two cents!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 23, 2014)

I canceled MSA before it shipped, but swapped for the throw. My rottweiler mix thinks he’s a lapdog, and this will be great for him to lie next to me on the daybed. My cat gets the popsugar one; everybody wins.

I feel ho hum about the rest. The necklace is pretty, but I don’t wear gold. The socks and eye shadow are fine, but I’ve gotten others from subs that I like better. I’d like to try the night cream, but it’s not exactly hard to get. 

I wouldn’t have been sad if I’d bought the box, but I have no regrets about missing it. I do think the value is there, and it’s got a good winter theme. Maybe it’s just that there’s a lot of competition out there, and many of Liz’s fans are suffering from box fatigue.


----------



## sj52000 (Dec 23, 2014)

It's so funny reading all the posts about the disappointment with the MSA box because I LOVE it! The blanket is exactly what I wanted for my mother. I was looking for a wool/acrylic blanket with red accents - perfect! I love vegan/organic eye shadows for myself. Never got those in a sub box before. Sub boxes always seem to send big, bold statement pieces, and more of a delicate jewelry gal so the bauble bar is lovely to me. I break out easily, so I can't use a lot of the fancy sub face products, but the Yes to Carrots has made a nice hand cream next to my kitchen sink. I wash my hands a ton, so its come in super handy already. The socks are cute &amp; cozy, and I've worn them already. The entire box is a win to me!


----------



## Christine Kim (Dec 23, 2014)

I definitely tried to reserve judgement until I could get my hands on the box and I think it's great. Yes, not as amazing as the last one, but really thoughtfully curated and the value is excellent. I didn't expect to like the scarf in the first one as much as I did -- so cozy! -- and the same thing happened with the throw. Initially it felt a little scratchy but after a few minutes of it covering me, it was warm and comfortable and not scratchy at all -- I'm loving it now. The spouse, too, complained at first that it was itchy but after a few minutes on the couch with he wouldn't give it back to me!  

The necklace is super subtle but I just think that makes it more versatile and a way to add sparkle on an otherwise ordinary day. And the Yes to Carrots: it's way more hydrating at night than my Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Moisturizer that's been a staple since I first got it in a PopSugar box so now it's Juice Beauty for day and Yes to Carrots at night. 

Unlike some sub boxes, which have a couple of wow items but they are too special-occasion or specific, this one has items I'll end up using a lot. Can't wait for MSA03!


----------



## lraien (Dec 23, 2014)

I got two MSA boxes, each with the $10 off code.  I was planning one for me and one for a gift to my mom.  It wasn't for me at all and I didn't feel like it would be a good match for my mom either so I used both of them as teacher gifts for my kids.  I figure even if each teacher only liked one thing in the box and re-gifted the rest, it's still a good present/value for them and then I don't have to fool with returning them.  

I am not canceling but will trust my gut reaction to the spoilers next time instead of hoping that there will be a hidden gem when the actual box arrives.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 23, 2014)

sj52000 said:


> It's so funny reading all the posts about the disappointment with the MSA box because I LOVE it! The blanket is exactly what I wanted for my mother. I was looking for a wool/acrylic blanket with red accents - perfect! I love vegan/organic eye shadows for myself. Never got those in a sub box before. Sub boxes always seem to send big, bold statement pieces, and more of a delicate jewelry gal so the bauble bar is lovely to me. I break out easily, so I can't use a lot of the fancy sub face products, but the Yes to Carrots has made a nice hand cream next to my kitchen sink. I wash my hands a ton, so its come in super handy already. The socks are cute &amp; cozy, and I've worn them already. The entire box is a win to me!


agree. it was good. the blanket isn't exactly for me but I will use it on picnics in central park. i think of it a bit more outdoor.  overall, great winning box.


----------



## PA Anna (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone received the Chef Ludo box? What was in it?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 29, 2014)

I created new topics for all of the boxes that are regularly discussed in this forum that didn't already have a topic.  I realize that I accidentally added NG when one already existed and that somehow MSA is spelled wrong - I reported both to the mods.  Let me know if I missed any!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything about the $5,000 box? I googled but found mostly articles from when it was announced. I saw it was supposed to ship "by December 25th." I wonder if it is late?


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 29, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the $5,000 box? I googled but found mostly articles from when it was announced. I saw it was supposed to ship "by December 25th." I wonder if it is late?


Ditto, I'm dying to know!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 29, 2014)

I found this post on facebook...of course he has posted nothing about the actual contents...ugh!! That box is huge though, 179 lbs!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I created new topics for all of the boxes that are regularly discussed in this forum that didn't already have a topic.  I realize that I accidentally added NG when one already existed and that somehow MSA is spelled wrong - I reported both to the mods.  Let me know if I missed any!


Thanks for doing that! It'll make finding what you're looking for so much simpler for everyone!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Thanks for doing that! It'll make finding what you're looking for so much simpler for everyone!


Agreed! Huge help!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## phanne (Dec 29, 2014)

Found these two things on a google search:

http://www.exofficio.com/brand/megabox

Looks like a jacket and 2 pairs of underwear

http://thebluefish.com/tim-ferriss/


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 29, 2014)

So I broke down and messaged someone I have been Twitter stalking for Tim Ferriss' boxes spoilers. He was kind enough to respond. This is what he tweeted

"@tferriss mega box had 25 items covering various areas like cooking, health, travel, art, entertainment, and giving back"

Thanks to @ggee!

I wish there were more specifics, but Tim Ferriss seems to have initiated a gag order on revealing box contents until after Christmas. Yet for some reason, no one wants to reveal the full contents yet...looks like we may have to wait for Tim's official unboxing video.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Dec 30, 2014)

I am bummed that I didn't get the Rosario Dawson box! But for those of you who did, I was impressed!!! Enjoy ladies!!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 30, 2014)

Here are spoilers (finally!) If only there were photos. (Le sigh.)

http://totalstart.com/tim-ferriss-megabox-unboxing/



AshJs3 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the $5,000 box? I googled but found mostly articles from when it was announced. I saw it was supposed to ship "by December 25th." I wonder if it is late?


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 30, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Here are spoilers (finally!) If only there were photos. (Le sigh.)
> 
> http://totalstart.com/tim-ferriss-megabox-unboxing/


Interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 30, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Here are spoilers (finally!) If only there were photos. (Le sigh.)
> 
> http://totalstart.com/tim-ferriss-megabox-unboxing/


Thanks for posting this! These items are really cool but most are things I would probably try once and never use again. I'm don't follow Tim Ferriss and am not in the target demographic for this box, but I really hope that those who did buy it are happy.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.  Wow, not my demographic group at all but it was interesting to poach the experience of  opening his box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 31, 2014)

That guy who posted the contents of the box actually has a bit of a history with Tim Ferriss. I kind of wish he had brought that perspective into his review a bit rather than just listing the contents of the box.  I'll have to remember to look for his video with the go pro later because it would be nice to see everything rather than just read about it. 

*Winning The Tim Ferriss Marketing Challenge*
In 2011 I won Tim Ferriss’ 4-Hour Body marketing contest and got to fly down to Chile with Tim for a week of skiing at a bunch of different resorts.  It was a pretty surreal experience especially after being a huge fan of the 4-Hour Work Week book since it first came out.   The trip was epic with some hardcore skiing, and Tim is a super chill person to hang out with, really funny and down to earth.  Was an awesome time definitely worth busting some hump on a marketing campaign for the book.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

Must be nice to have that kind of money to throw around, yes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or to have the kind of life that has room for those types/styles of items.  

Loved reading about the contents, though.  I was SO curious.


----------



## aw1505 (Jan 18, 2015)

Can anyone offer me any insight into best of quarterly? Is there a certain time of the month new boxes are added? And are the best of quarterly boxes randomly placed on sale?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 18, 2015)

Usually Best of is left over boxes from what I can tell. I haven't noticed a specific time. 

Has anyone else bought the Dan Karnazes box? I ordered it, but then canceled because I just paid for Tough mudder for my friend and I. I still want it and was wondering if anyone thinks there will be boxes be available in two weeks or after it ships.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got an email from Quarterly about a change in their return policy. Looks like the satisfaction guaranteed is no longer applicable.  

RETURNS/REFUNDS POLICYDue to the custom and exclusive nature of our Quarterly boxes, we are not able to accept returns. If you are unhappy with your box and are a subscriber, you may cancel your subscription at anytime. If you received a defective product or are missing a product in your box, please contact us at [email protected] and we'll gladly do everything we can do to resolve the situation.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2015)

shushu said:


> Just got an email from Quarterly about a change in their return policy. Looks like the satisfaction guaranteed is no longer applicable.
> 
> RETURNS/REFUNDS POLICYDue to the custom and exclusive nature of our Quarterly boxes, we are not able to accept returns. If you are unhappy with your box and are a subscriber, you may cancel your subscription at anytime. If you received a defective product or are missing a product in your box, please contact us at [email protected] and we'll gladly do everything we can do to resolve the situation.


I was just coming here to post this. 

But yikes... will have to rethink Quarterly boxes now...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> I was just coming here to post this.
> 
> But yikes... will have to rethink Quarterly boxes now...


I'm guessing everyone returned their Nina box (except I never bothered to return any of my boxes - though I pretty much wanted to). How did she send a hip hop hat? or millennial or whatever it was? I don't know. I saw a rapper wearing it when i google it.  it's super cute. i so wish i could pull it off. i am just too old.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not shocked, I thought it was kind of crazy that they let people do that when there was nothing WRONG with the box, it's just that people didn't like the curation (which is always a possibility when you are buying a box of random stuff).  I can see this upsetting a lot of people who relied on that feature as a safety net, but I don't know of any other sub that lets people do that.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 20, 2015)

Per MSA, they are offering some other new benefits...refer a friend (yay), bundled packages (??), and some account interface changes (dear god hopefully they didn't hire the team that did PSMH)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/01/updates-on-quarterlys-return-policy.html


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 20, 2015)

There goes my nina box.  It is much to risky at this point with no spoiler.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, as a person who has returned 4 boxes this year, this really is sad news for me. I loved that there was essentially no risk involved with these boxes. The last Nina box was a huge miss for me and I sent it back and received a full refund, without even having to pay for return shipping. Ditto with the Rachel box, Eva's first box and the second MSA box. 

Moving forward I think I'll only stay subscribed to MizzFit's box. The value and curation has been consistently fabulous with her boxes. I'll need to think about whether or not I want to stay subbed to MSA's box. Nina is out because I'd rather have OuiPlease considering the price point.


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 20, 2015)

I think a lot of people will change from Nina Garcia to Oui Please.  It just seems to be a better value for the money.  Nina seems to be hit or miss.  I think they are going to have to do more spoilers to get people to commit to $100 for a blind box.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 20, 2015)

Except, Oui Please is $225 every 3 months vs. $100.  That's too steep a jump for many of us, no matter how nice their boxes are....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

it's so good though


----------



## aniadania (Jan 21, 2015)

lloronita said:


> Except, Oui Please is $225 every 3 months vs. $100. That's too steep a jump for many of us, no matter how nice their boxes are....


I paid for annual with 20% off so it is not even $100 for a box... Much better then Nina!


----------



## skyflower (Jan 21, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I paid for annual with 20% off so it is not even $100 for a box... Much better then Nina!


$225-.2($225) = $225-$45 = $180

Am i missing something here?

Oh i don't know what the annual price is, but it brings it down to less than Nina's box?


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 21, 2015)

skyflower said:


> $225-.2($225) = $225-$45 = $180
> 
> Am i missing something here?
> 
> Oh i don't know what the annual price is, but it brings it down to less than Nina's box?


I believe the annual sub is $650.00, so those that jumped on the 20% off deal paid $520.00 for their sub. For 6 shipments that $86.66 a box. 

ETA: I don't know if tax was charged or not, so I did not apply that to my calculations.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, exactly, I pay $87 a box. Super deal, super happy I bought annual.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 21, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I believe the annual sub is $650.00, so those that jumped on the 20% off deal paid $520.00 for their sub. For 6 shipments that $86.66 a box.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if tax was charged or not, so I did not apply that to my calculations.


Did you have to pay the $520 all at once?  And are any of the 20% off codes still active?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I believe the annual sub is $650.00, so those that jumped on the 20% off deal paid $520.00 for their sub. For 6 shipments that $86.66 a box.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if tax was charged or not, so I did not apply that to my calculations.


yes, this was for those that jumped on it before they launched.  It was their initial offering before they event sent their first box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did you have to pay the $520 all at once?  And are any of the 20% off codes still active?


yes, all at once and no, codes are not available any longer per my understanding. There is another thread on the topic.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 21, 2015)

I was thinking, with this changed in return, and I am sure a lot of people canceling, does anyone else wonder if this will mean a lot of Best of Quarterly boxes this round? As in, boxes that were set to ship in Jan/Feb. I was holding off on one, and I am hoping it goes to Best Of so I can see what is in it before I buy.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 21, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Yes, exactly, I pay $87 a box. Super deal, super happy I bought annual.


Oh ok, but if you were to go in on the box now it will be more expensive than nina?  so people looking to sub now as a replacement for nina cannot get in for less than nina?



mcculsta said:


> I was thinking, with this changed in return, and I am sure a lot of people canceling, does anyone else wonder if this will mean a lot of Best of Quarterly boxes this round? As in, boxes that were set to ship in Jan/Feb. I was holding off on one, and I am hoping it goes to Best Of so I can see what is in it before I buy.


I am hoping the change in return policy will be better spoilers.  I don't like best of quarterly because of paying for shipping


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did you have to pay the $520 all at once?  And are any of the 20% off codes still active?


There is a new 20% off code for annual subs that @ posted on the Oui Please thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good for 48 hours.

EDIT: The code is "makeuptalk" (without the quotemarks)


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 21, 2015)

skyflower said:


> I am hoping the change in return policy will be better spoilers.  I don't like best of quarterly because of paying for shipping


I haven't bought from Best Of yet, so I didn't know about shipping, however, I am okay with shipping rather than being out $100 on a box of energy gels, or a knit hat.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> There is a new 20% off code for annual subs that @ posted on the Oui Please thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Good for 48 hours.
> 
> EDIT: The code is "makeuptalk" (without the quotemarks)


Thank you @@LisaLeah for cross posting and to @@sparklegirl for sharing!!


----------



## skyflower (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for responding about oui please and for posting the awesome code. I was finally able to look up the site when i got home from work (MUT and MSA are pretty much it for me at work). Seems awesome and pretty new? I hope all of the future shipments are as nice as the first! Looks beautiful. 2 days to decide to use the code, thats nice 

---

Another thing that frustrates me about quarterly is the random shipping and no updates. Mizzfit will be my first because i ended up cancelling all the holiday boxes i ordered (what was up with the delays???). For future boxes i really hope for transparency because i like to know when money is going to get taken from my account.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 22, 2015)

After MUCH deliberation I am going to pass on Oui Please and stick with my quarterly subs.  I never used the return feature anyway, and have been super happy with all of the boxes from NG, MSA, and Mizzfit.  Since the day I subbed I have been a little nervous about Wil Wheaton and kind of want to unsubscribe, but I am worried that it will be AMAZING and I'll regret it and then not be able to get back in line.  I am very much on the fence on that one.  But I'll probably cancel.  Maybe. 

So that brings me to NG, MSA, MizzFit, Pashbox, LMDB, PSMH, PSMH limited edition boxes, FFF, Fabletics, and maybe the allure boxes if there are some high end items.  That's still A LOT of stuff (and money, eek!).  Okay, I feel a lot better about passing now.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Interestingly enough, I randomly checked my Quarterly Account today.  I am down to Nina, Rosario and MSA,   A few weeks ago I was scheduled to receive one in Jan, one in Feb and one in March.   As of today, they are all showing as March.   Ahhhh, such is Quarterly shipping roulette.....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 23, 2015)

Per MSA, there is a new curator - Fathom - which is a travel themed sub.  Seems similar to Hitha on the Go.

Liz also posted spoilers including



Spoiler



a Jawbone Up in the Arianna Huffington box, so hopefully some of the people who didn't get in on the PSMH Target box are getting it!



http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/01/new-quarterly-curator-and-other-curator-spoilers.html


----------



## aniadania (Jan 23, 2015)

Liz is finishing her MSA subscription! I am sad, this leaves me only with one Quarterly sub : Mizzfit. I think Liz had so much more to offer, and a big group of loyal subscribers. Sad it was only 2 boxes, but I totally understand stress she must felt curating her box.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 23, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Liz is finishing her MSA subscription! I am sad, this leaves me only with one Quarterly sub : Mizzfit. I think Liz had so much more to offer, and a big group of loyal subscribers. Sad it was only 2 boxes, but I totally understand stress she must felt curating her box.


I wonder what exactly happened.  The email from Quarterly makes it sound like it was their decision to not ship the next box.  Weird.

oh well, I'm sad, but that's $200 back this year!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 23, 2015)

I have noticed a few other people drop off their list recently. I wasn't subscribed to them, but I was thinking about subscribing to a few of them and then "poof", they were gone. Seems to be a trend, I am only subscribed to one box with them right now that is currently still on and set to ship this month, we shall see.


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate to say it but I think that Quarterly is turning out to be one of the worst subscription box companies, both for curators and subscribers and I am not sure how much longer they will be around.  I think that they no longer care about value and even have slipped a lot in curation.  I have (had) 4 quarterly box subscriptions and now have 3 and am getting ready to cancel at least one more.  The last Nina box was horrible and looked like she didn't care at all what went on it and the Arianna Huffington box was not a good value and looked like a bunch of thrown together items that didn't have any thought put into them.  Roasario's was a great box, but the fact that her box was also pushed to March as was Nina's makes me think that they both may be quitting as curators.  I am intrigued by the Fathom box, but given the recent drops in value and curation, will need to see several spoilers before I commit to another box curated by QUarterly.  I do have to say though, I am so glad I got the year subscription to Oui Please.  What a fantastic box and the brands they have already listed on their website for the next box look intriguing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 23, 2015)

I was a big supporter of quarterly.  In august I had about  8 boxes they were offering on order.  They were all cancelled before they shipped except 3.   The value in the boxes I have got for the most part have been bad at least for me.  The reason I dropped all my boxes was the fact that they delay them each month and don't have the manners to email us to let us know.  I didn't like  looking forward to a box  only to find out it was cancelled. I think at this point Nina needs to say something to her loyal fans who have shelled out hard earned money for her boxes.  I have been so disappointed with her last boxes. As of now I am getting no more quarterly boxes.  I will not be getting any in the future.  The company is run horribly and they have no respect for there customers.  I signed up for a year of oui please  and I am excited about it.  I also have a popsugar must have sub.  I enjoy popsugar.  I hope for you loyal quarterly people who stay with them they get there act together.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 23, 2015)

I subscribed to Arianna to fill the MSA hole, at least until Liz figures out how to start a new box. I don't need the spoiler item but I love the themes of her first 2 boxes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 23, 2015)

Also I genuinely believe Liz left because of the change in policy...all along she has said the reason she partnered with them is because they are one of the few boxes you can return.


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 23, 2015)

I loved Arianna's first box and it has really helped me with sleep and calming down. Her second box was more haphazard to me.  I did buy the diet book that goes with the DVD and will try the diet soon.  I did not see how the items fit together in the second box.   I hope her next box is amazing otherwise I will be cancelling.  I do love Rosario's box and do not plan on dropping that one at this point as long as she remains a curator.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I subscribed to Arianna to fill the MSA hole, at least until Liz figures out how to start a new box. I don't need the spoiler item but I love the themes of her first 2 boxes.


I am trying to figure out who to subscribe to until Liz (hopefully) starts up a new box … Arianna or Rosario?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I am trying to figure out who to subscribe to until Liz (hopefully) starts up a new box … Arianna or Rosario?


I was doing the same thing.  Trying to replace Liz's box with something else. I had Arianna's box but finally cancelled because even though I love lots of things about her, I can't get into the spiritual stuff so the value isn't there for me.  I signed up for Nina again but may drop it if spoilers start to come out that I don't care for. Rosario will be next after that.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 24, 2015)

Nina's last box was pretty awful. A circle fringe purse? I don't even know anybody that appeals to. On the flip side, the value is usually pretty great. Arianna's spiritual guidance box just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 24, 2015)

To fill my MSA blank space, I subscribed to Mizzfit. Everyone keeps talking about how great her boxes are and with losing one subscription, I finally decided to take the plunge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you see the website of the new curator "fathom" - it's legit!  Versus another curator's site who literally just pushes product from people who give her kick back.  it's so obvious. not naming names, but since there is so much kick back - the least that could be done is pack in a good box.  sheesh.

 this new box could be a great box - clearly travelers!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 26, 2015)

mishmish said:


> Did you see the website of the new curator "fathom" - it's legit!  Versus another curator's site who literally just pushes product from people who give her kick back.  it's so obvious. not naming names, but since there is so much kick back - the least that could be done is pack in a good box.  sheesh.
> 
> this new box could be a great box - clearly travelers!


I cancelled the other curators box and subscribed to this one. I have high hopes for it. I just hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 26, 2015)

shushu said:


> I cancelled the other curators box and subscribed to this one. I have high hopes for it. I just hope I won't be disappointed.


I did too after the first disastrous one. I subscribed as well. so excited.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 26, 2015)

mishmish said:


> Did you see the website of the new curator "fathom" - it's legit! Versus another curator's site who literally just pushes product from people who give her kick back. it's so obvious. not naming names, but since there is so much kick back - the least that could be done is pack in a good box. sheesh.
> 
> this new box could be a great box - clearly travelers!


I had the first travel box you refernced,buy then I cancelled it. I must admit you have me curious with rhe kickback thing. Is there more info you could share? (I realize it's probably speculation) Or is that against the rules? I'm hesitant to try Fathom to tell you the truth....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 26, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I had the first travel box you refernced,buy then I cancelled it. I must admit you have me curious with rhe kickback thing. Is there more info you could share? (I realize it's probably speculation) Or is that against the rules? I'm hesitant to try Fathom to tell you the truth....


don't get me wrong. nothing to do with ethics.  it's 2 different worlds.  bloggers world.  and subscription box world.  the point is - on a website, some bloggers write articles promoting things that are really just product placements.  and links with referrals.  not much content - more self promotion.  so, one would assume there could be negotiations with these brands then for boxes - taking it from one world to the next.  make sense? i don't know. i'm not a blogger. i also don't run boxes.  i just know the only box I got, it was stated as over $100 - and it was inflated.   my point was that it was really refreshing to see a page where there was real content.  and real travel experience.  vs self-promotion. I'll try it once.  No boxes will be a catch all for everyone.  it's just nice to see real content.  I only took a quick look at the site though. I'm sure there are ads there too.  just noticed all the articles on the other are links - only heard of it from quarterly though so don't know if that was always like that.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 27, 2015)

mishmish said:


> don't get me wrong. nothing to do with ethics.  it's 2 different worlds.  bloggers world.  and subscription box world.  the point is - on a website, some bloggers write articles promoting things that are really just product placements.  and links with referrals.  not much content - more self promotion.  so, one would assume there could be negotiations with these brands then for boxes - taking it from one world to the next.  make sense? i don't know. i'm not a blogger. i also don't run boxes.  i just know the only box I got, it was stated as over $100 - and it was inflated.   my point was that it was really refreshing to see a page where there was real content.  and real travel experience.  vs self-promotion. I'll try it once.  No boxes will be a catch all for everyone.  it's just nice to see real content.  I only took a quick look at the site though. I'm sure there are ads there too.  just noticed all the articles on the other are links - only heard of it from quarterly though so don't know if that was always like that.


So, its funny, I never really read that blog but i just checked it out.  OMG, product placements everywhere!   I totally see what you mean.   And of course, the most expensive product options.   Thanks for highlighting this, I hadn't really seen it before and I think its a good opportunity to educate myself or be more aware.  I also checked the other site and its much more informative (and neutral?).  I understand that's one way bloggers make money/find products, but perhaps a disclosure (which I could have missed) would be helpful?   I think that what surprised me most is that there are charges for packing guides?  Oh well, if someone wants to pay for that, knock yourself out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    If people want to buy those items and she makes them aware, then it works out.....  Overall, a good reminder that bloggers have no obligation to be fair and balanced.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone have any idea when the January boxes will ship? Mine is still schedule for January according to the site, but I haven't been charged or heard anything.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> So, its funny, I never really read that blog but i just checked it out.  OMG, product placements everywhere!   I totally see what you mean.   And of course, the most expensive product options.   Thanks for highlighting this, I hadn't really seen it before and I think its a good opportunity to educate myself or be more aware.  I also checked the other site and its much more informative (and neutral?).  I understand that's one way bloggers make money/find products, but perhaps a disclosure (which I could have missed) would be helpful?   I think that what surprised me most is that there are charges for packing guides?  Oh well, if someone wants to pay for that, knock yourself out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    If people want to buy those items and she makes them aware, then it works out.....  Overall, a good reminder that bloggers have no obligation to be fair and balanced.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I mean, I don't think anyone needs to bother with disclosure when it's so obvious. LOL. OMG. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE an entire collection of BAGS from the same maker. or jewelry from the same designer. or....shoes. lol.  so funny.  I mean it could happen (but unlikely in these particular cases - with the links all over the place - for other reasons).  then I love when someone touts themselves as an executive or expert or whatever title one bestows upon themselves. I guess, if it's a small company.  My point, it was refreshing to see all this real content.  Real travel. It resonates more with me - I've gone places and traveled on my own off the regular path. Figured things out.  It rubbed me wrong when things were overstated before. Will see how this one goes. If it doesn't work out, it's a risk too.  But these seem like they have some substance.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 27, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> So, its funny, I never really read that blog but i just checked it out.  OMG, product placements everywhere!   I totally see what you mean.   And of course, the most expensive product options.   Thanks for highlighting this, I hadn't really seen it before and I think its a good opportunity to educate myself or be more aware.  I also checked the other site and its much more informative (and neutral?).  I understand that's one way bloggers make money/find products, but perhaps a disclosure (which I could have missed) would be helpful?   I think that what surprised me most is that there are charges for packing guides?  Oh well, if someone wants to pay for that, knock yourself out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    If people want to buy those items and she makes them aware, then it works out.....  Overall, a good reminder that bloggers have no obligation to be fair and balanced.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you want to understand how URLs and tracking works...everything from ? and after is the tracking.  So if you delete the ? and everything after it in the URLs, the URLs still work.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 28, 2015)

UGH, I hate how quarterly randomly changes shipping dates and never notifies its subscribers! The Dan Karnazes box was set to ship this month, even as of this morning. I just checked back, now it says March....that would have been nice to know, at least it is an extra 100 bucks in my pocket until then


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 28, 2015)

EEK, I unsubbed from Arianna Huffington and Wil Wheaton.  I am probably going to regret it, but I already know the big ticket item for Arianna isn't something I need, and I have been nervous about whether the Wil one was for me since day one.  Either way, that frees up $200 in February.  I went hog freaking wild on spending in January so I think I am doing a VERY STRICT life no buy in February to make up for it.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 30, 2015)

New Quarterly Curators Renarda Joy &amp; Book Riot Young Adult is now available.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay. So I know this is nosy and totally none of my business, BUT I've been wondering...

How much do you think Quarterly curators get paid? Or do you think maybe they don't get paid and just do it for the exposure?


----------



## alliekers (Jan 30, 2015)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Okay. So I know this is nosy and totally none of my business, BUT I've been wondering...
> 
> How much do you think Quarterly curators get paid? Or do you think maybe they don't get paid and just do it for the exposure?


[SIZE=11pt]I’m curious about this too. I’d imagine they have to get paid since it seems like there is quite a bit of involvement on the back-end from them. I wouldn’t imagine their time would be worth it for exposure alone. Wondering if maybe they get a certain amount from each box sold?[/SIZE]


----------



## gcc69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Has there been any spoilers or hints what will be in the Fathom box? I am hesitant until I have a better idea of the contents... My husband's getting Wil Wheaton, and while i've cancelled the others, I'm curious about Fathom. We have a vacation planned in April but I actually have a lot of travel stuff already...

About the kickbacks and product placement or whatever... I've been watching some videos of a particular youtube personality and she mentioned in one that she had a vacation planned and therefore contacted a swimsuit company asking for a free swimsuit, saying she'd wear it on her trip, has XXX of followers, etc., and they indeed sent her a few swimsuits. So my assumption is that a blogger could do the same. Advertising and a guaranteed audience... It's logical.

Hitha mentioned for her 2nd box that she reached out and did some negotiations herself. From Liz's (MSA) posts about putting her box together though, it sounded like quarterly gave her catalogs, she picked the stuff, and then quarterly negotiated. Both Ariana and Hitha had eye masks from Perpetual Shade around the same time so quarterly has to be pushing some items to the curators.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been emailing with Bianca Jade a bit and when I asked her how the curating process worked this is how she boiled it down "I have to convince my favorite companies to give us product within their budget.  Then I pray they say YES.  I also turn down a lot of offers from companies I don't believe in."

Not sure how some of the other curators are, but Bianca seems genuine in her choices - she loves a product, she goes after it to get it in her box.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Not sure how some of the other curators are, but Bianca seems genuine in her choices - she loves a product, she goes after it to get it in her box.


Thanks for the info.   I love the Bianca Jade boxes.  She has a good handle on what makes a box successful for it's subscribers.  

My only complaint is my box didn't have the golden ticket!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Feb 2, 2015)

Quarterly and Fathom posted a message on twitter promoting the box. I replied asking about a spoiler, said I love to travel, but going in blind for $100 was too much for me. They told me "stay tuned, we hope to have a spoiler to share with you soon"

I would love to try it because like I said, I travel, but $100 is too much and I'm not going in without a spoiler.

I know I spend that much on a Popsugar special edition, but at least I have some idea based on prior boxes what they usually do. Since it's the very first one, maybe it will be extra good to make a good impression?


----------



## alliekers (Feb 2, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> Since it's the very first one, maybe it will be extra good to make a good impression?


That's what I am counting on. I'm currently subscribed to this box, but I've been on the fence about it too because I have no idea what to expect. I am glad to hear that there will be a spoiler soon, I'll decide to keep subscribed or not based on whether it's up my alley.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have been emailing with Bianca Jade a bit and when I asked her how the curating process worked this is how she boiled it down "I have to convince my favorite companies to give us product within their budget.  Then I pray they say YES.  I also turn down a lot of offers from companies I don't believe in."
> 
> Not sure how some of the other curators are, but Bianca seems genuine in her choices - she loves a product, she goes after it to get it in her box.


I love this. I hadn't ordered any of her boxes - or followed her before - but just signed up for hers.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I feel bad for Bianca.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 3, 2015)

I was billed for Dean Karnazes today, although recently next box was scheduled for March. Odd


----------



## roohound (Feb 3, 2015)

Does Quarterly have any coupon codes out? I know they used to have the $10 coupon off your first box but that code is showing as expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 4, 2015)

My Quarterly account page has the new dashboard and I like it so much better than before.  It's well organized and I believe you'll be able to track from this page when boxes ship.  It's not completely up to date though.  Mine shows the Miz06 box is shipping but I received it a few days ago.  Hopefully that'll get sorted out.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the new dashboard too, my box says "ready to ship" hopefully soon. I also heard the Tim Ferris box has shipped, I wonder what was in it?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

ALREADY?!

We wanted to let you know that Renarda Joy will no longer continue as a Quarterly curator. We know this is a bummer, but sometimes the timing just isn't right. We've made the tough call not to ship Renarda's first box, and you will not be charged. Here's a note from Renarda:



_I'm sad to no longer be curating a box with Quarterly, but this experience has been extremely rewarding for me in ways I will explain in my next email blast--don’t miss it. If you haven’t already, make sure we stay connected by emailing me at _
_
mailto:[email protected]__[email protected]_
_mailto:[email protected]__, visiting my _
_
http://quarterly.us2.list-manage.co...afc7a0d269&amp;id=7b5e6102d1&amp;e=0624ebc30b__website_
_http://quarterly.us2.list-manage.co...afc7a0d269&amp;id=7b5e6102d1&amp;e=0624ebc30b__ or connecting via Instagram or Twitter @rjnybeauty._



_All the Best, _
_

__Renarda "RJ" Joy_



We have many other great curators on Quarterly, including the one recommended below based on your interest in Renarda Joy. So poke around, find that perfect match--and if you're not sure who to pick, just tweet at us and we'll give you a personal recommendation!


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, so they pulled the plug even before she had a box ship. I wonder if maybe she didm't have enough people sign up.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 19, 2015)

OOH Fathom Spoiler -



Spoiler



DUBS 

your latest spoiler for Fathom's box is DUBS acoustic filters, a travel must-have! These little guys are not your typical earplugs, they filter out noise for the optimal listening experience.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 25, 2015)

Curious if I missed a post here or even an email... Is MSA no longer curating? I was on wait list and was finally able to get signed up. Now I don't see it on my sub list... Only Nina. Not really a big deal as I was hoping to see spoilers anyway, but just curious.


----------



## sj52000 (Feb 25, 2015)

MissKellyC said:


> Curious if I missed a post here or even an email... Is MSA no longer curating? I was on wait list and was finally able to get signed up. Now I don't see it on my sub list... Only Nina. Not really a big deal as I was hoping to see spoilers anyway, but just curious.


Yes, she wrote about it on her blog, and Quarterly sent out an email to current subscribers. She decided to no longer curate the box. Sad because it was a great box, but it wasn't the right for her. Hopefully she'll curate again in the future!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 25, 2015)

sj52000 said:


> Yes, she wrote about it on her blog, and Quarterly sent out an email to current subscribers. She decided to no longer curate the box. Sad because it was a great box, but it wasn't the right for her. Hopefully she'll curate again in the future!


That's too bad... I must've completely missed all of it! I was looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Feb 25, 2015)

Jasujo said:


> To fill my MSA blank space, I subscribed to Mizzfit. Everyone keeps talking about how great her boxes are and with losing one subscription, I finally decided to take the plunge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did the exact same thing, LOL.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 26, 2015)

Quarterly is now going to start charging for shipping!  $5 for the $50 and $75 boxes and $8 for the $100 boxes.  Its bad enough that the value of the boxes is generally break even at best, few spoilers and that you can no longer return a disappointing box and the multiple box discounts they have promised have yet to materialize, now they are going to start charging for shipping?  I have already signed up for and cancelled Fathom in the past month because of poor spoilers or lack of spoilers, I think I will be reducing my subscription boxes by two, both Quarterly boxes, especially with little lace box, causebox, Yogi surprise and Oui please stepping up the subscription box game..


----------



## roohound (Feb 26, 2015)

And that's enough to get me to cancel. Thanks Quarterly - it's been fun. If MSA still had a box I'd consider staying on but between the shipping charges and the fact that Quarterly is just coming across like a hot mess, I'm done with them. I'll stick with PSMH and LLB. Shipping charges just annoy me for some reason.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Quarterly is now going to start charging for shipping!  $5 for the $50 and $75 boxes and $8 for the $100 boxes.  Its bad enough that the value of the boxes is generally break even at best, few spoilers and that you can no longer return a disappointing box and the multiple box discounts they have promised have yet to materialize, now they are going to start charging for shipping?  I have already signed up for and cancelled Fathom in the past month because of poor spoilers or lack of spoilers, I think I will be reducing my subscription boxes by two, both Quarterly boxes, especially with little lace box, causebox, Yogi surprise and Oui please stepping up the subscription box game..


I'm going to drop all my boxes once the shipping costs kick in after the "grandfather" timeframe. You can't do that to loyal customers!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow.

I just got that email, too.

The only justification they have for charging for shipping is IF THEY ACTUALLY START SHIPPING WHEN THEY SAY THEY WILL.

Other than that, no excuse.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 26, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing.... I'll see what spoilers Nina gives... If I like it, I'll stick with it for March and the one time free shipping, but I'm canceling after that. No free shipping on these seems ridiculous.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

MissKellyC said:


> I was thinking the same thing.... I'll see what spoilers Nina gives... If I like it, I'll stick with it for March and the one time free shipping, but I'm canceling after that. No free shipping on these seems ridiculous.


$100 is already a lot for boxes. Other $100 boxes don't add on shipping.


----------



## gcc69 (Feb 26, 2015)

My husband subscribed to the Wil Wheaton box that is supposed to ship in FEBRUARY but of course he's not been charged yet, there's been no update, and it's not shipped yet so I assume that means he'll get the loyalty shipping credit for a box that should've shipped before the new policy kicked in (i.e. if we wanted to continue for the next box, there'll be no credit).

I quit the other quarterly subs since I got annoyed with the price, lack of value and constantly shipping way later than promised, however I signed up for Andrew Zimmern when I saw the movie theme for the March box. I only got it to surprise my husband so if they weren't doing the loyalty shipping credit on the first box, I'd cancel. I'll cancel anyway after I get the movie box...

I could see my husband wanting to keep subbing to Wil Wheaton but this shipping might be a deal breaker.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 27, 2015)

I think they should only charge the shipping fee for new subscribers.

Current subscribers should be locked into the same price (shipping fee included) for the length of their subscription.

It is a small thing that would go a looooong way to keep people happy.


----------



## gcc69 (Feb 27, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I think they should only charge the shipping fee for new subscribers.
> 
> Current subscribers should be locked into the same price (shipping fee included) for the length of their subscription.
> 
> It is a small thing that would go a looooong way to keep people happy.


I completely agree. And it'd help them with people subscribing and unsubscribing so much.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am so tempted to try design sponge but does anyone know if there is a spoiler out?


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 27, 2015)

sj52000 said:


> Yes, she wrote about it on her blog, and Quarterly sent out an email to current subscribers. She decided to no longer curate the box. Sad because it was a great box, but it wasn't the right for her. Hopefully she'll curate again in the future!


Update: I just now got an email saying she's no longer curating. Better late than never I guess! Lol


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I am so tempted to try design sponge but does anyone know if there is a spoiler out?


Me too. It looks interesting. Since it ships out every 3 months, the next one should be coming in March which is just around the corner. I haven't seen any spoilers anywhere though yet.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have looked everywhere also and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked the look of her last box but there was a spoiler then.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't seen spoilers for Design Sponge, Rosario or Nina Garcia.  I went ahead and signed up for all 3 while i could get the free shipping and cancel if I didn't like the spoilers.  I hope they post spoilers soon for all boxes.  If they don't I will probably cancel Nina Garcia and Design Sponge but keep Rosario since I got her last box and loved it!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 13, 2015)

Fathom box shipped, 2.5 pounds. Since the Dubs and the face wipes can't weigh too much, I am hoping for some other good stuff.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

my fathom came - dont have time to price it out or anything. anyone else get theirs?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

I didn't subscribe to that one but I have been watching it verrrrrrrrry closely.  I'll be interested to see what you guys get!


----------



## gcc69 (Mar 18, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I didn't subscribe to that one but I have been watching it verrrrrrrrry closely.  I'll be interested to see what you guys get!


ditto


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting!  I would definitely be excited to get that box.  I am one of those weirdos who can sit and watch packing videos on youtube all day long, so I probably should subscribe to one of the travel oriented boxes.  I will create a fathom spoilers thread and then see if I can figure out how to move your post over!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay, I moved the Fathom spoiler here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136395-quarterly-co-fathom-spoilers/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Thanks for posting!  I would definitely be excited to get that box.  I am one of those weirdos who can sit and watch packing videos on youtube all day long, so I probably should subscribe to one of the travel oriented boxes.  I will create a fathom spoilers thread and then see if I can figure out how to move your post over!


the taco is quite cool. I already out my headphones in it (I also added the prices even though i really didnt have time to sit and look that stuff up). LOL


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> the taco is quite cool. I already out my headphones in it (I also added the prices even though i really didnt have time to sit and look that stuff up). LOL


 I do that too.  Work?  What work?  haha


----------



## gcc69 (Mar 18, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Okay, I moved the Fathom spoiler here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136395-quarterly-co-fathom-spoilers/


Years ago I got a _somewhat _similar adapter in Europe and really like it. 

I didn't get the box, and while it looks good, I personally am glad I didn't get it since I technically have some very similar items already! So I do think that the items they chose are really practical, even if it didn't fit my needs.

I think that Baggu bag has made it into several subscription boxes this month--I think it was in the KloverBox and maybe something else??? I obviously need to stop stalking subscription box sites...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

I actually liked the box. Just a point of clarification for everyone regarding the shipping - and grandfathering in before March 1st.  Apparently, that ONLY applies to the first box (not the whole subscription). I have a shipping credit for every box sitting in my account - except now for my next Fathom. I just cancelled.  They can't even honor their longterm customers who subscribed before March 1st properly - only on the 1st box of the subscription.  That's cheap!


----------



## gcc69 (Mar 18, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I actually liked the box. Just a point of clarification for everyone regarding the shipping - and grandfathering in before March 1st.  Apparently, that ONLY applies to the first box (not the whole subscription). I have a shipping credit for every box sitting in my account - except now for my next Fathom. I just cancelled.  They can't even honor their longterm customers who subscribed before March 1st properly - only on the 1st box of the subscription.  That's cheap!


Their email stated it's a one time credit:

"As of March 1, 2015, we will start charging a flat rate US shipping fee of $5 for our $50 and $75 subscriptions and $8 for our $100 subscriptions. International shipping rates will remain the same. 

As a token of our appreciation, all subscriptions active before March 1st will receive a loyalty shipping credit towards their next box. If you've been waiting to try out a new curator, take advantage of our free shipping one last time and subscribe before March 1st."

This is why I was annoyed/anxious about the Wil Wheaton box--it was supposed to ship in Feb. but of course, as always, it didn't actually ship until March. They charged us however on 2/28 so we have the shipping credit for the next box, but beyond that... I will have a hard time justifying it...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

gcc69 said:


> Their email stated it's a one time credit:
> 
> "As of March 1, 2015, we will start charging a flat rate US shipping fee of $5 for our $50 and $75 subscriptions and $8 for our $100 subscriptions. International shipping rates will remain the same.
> 
> ...


it's crazy that it's only toward the next box - and not toward the whole subscription.


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I received the Jeremy Lin box today. I don't have pictures because I misplaced my camera battery charger. I purchased this for my 16 year old son. He will be very happy with the box. This box came in a larger than usual sized Quarterly box.



Spoiler



1. Humility: True Greatness by C. J. Mahaney - They did release a spoiler that it will be a book. I think my son will enjoy reading this because he wants to go into the ministry field. it comes with notes similar to AH's book Thrive in AH01.

2. Wristband with his life motto - 1 Corinthians 10:31. My son will like that.

3. A Popfigure which caught me by surprised! It is Pumbaa from the Lion King and represents his love of cooking and his personality.  JL had Pumbaa sitting in his kitchen. I think this is a fun item. Another item that my son will enjoy.

4. Justin Peanut Butter Cups - My sister loves them because the taste good and are certified gluten-free. My son loves peanut butter cups so I don't see them lasting long.

5. 3 Player Cards with his high school photos. I thought that was inspirational.

6. Adidas Backpack - It's black and grey. Another item my son will love.



This will be a big hit with my 16 year old son.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This reminds me a lot of the Arianna Huffington boxes in the sense that it is a niche box. It isn't going to have a wide audience, but the audience that it does have will enjoy it very much!


----------

